# LaurieLoz: 2014 - The Journal Continues



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi. I've been posting on UK-M for almost three months, being very active in most threads and I'm a regular on I'm Straight.

I'm 48 and my bodybuilding days are long gone. I am pleaded with my achievements in those days, having reached a high personal standard. I began bodybuilding seriously at 23 when I joined the RAF and during my 12 years in the forces I trained extensively and kept it up until I was about 44. Then age and time dictated what I could do and I had to slow down. I was also married in 1998 and couldn't stay focussed on bodybuilding. I still train 4-5 times a week and I've retained quite a good shape I think.

I've had some potentially serious "head pressure" health issues recently which I am under investigation with at present and this restricts my ability to train like I should be doing. After belatedly listening to @Greshie and also @phoenix1980 's helpful advice, I have at last started a journal. I'm hoping this will keep my motivation going. I will use my new journal to track my training only. All other chit chat will be kept for my usual postings pn the General threads.

I'll start with today's training which was a leg workout:

1. Seated leg press:

Warm-up of 40 continuous reps at 82kgs, then

6 sets / 20 reps @ 107kg

4 sets / 15 reps @ 134kg

3 sets / 12 reps @ 161kg

3 sets / 10 reps @ 180kg

1 continuous set of 26 reps (to fail) @ 215kg

2. Leg curl:

30 continuous reps @ 27kg to loosen up.

6 sets / 12 reps @ 45kg

4 sets / 12 reps @ 57kg

3 sets / 10 reps @ 66kg

1 continuous set of 16 reps (fail) @ 79kg

3. Reverse leg curl:

3 sets / 12 reps @ 39kg

3 sets / 10 reps @ 45kg

2 sets / 8 reps @ 52kg

4. Seated calf raise:

5 sets / 15 reps @ 140kgs

Normally I would cool down with 10 minutes brisk walking on the treadmill but today I walked to the gym instead.

Thanks guys. Tomorrow: Biceps.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Seeing my name mentioned in passing I shall sub  :thumb:

look forward to seeing your progress !


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Greshie said:


> Seeing my name mentioned in passing I shall sub  :thumb:
> 
> look forward to seeing your progress !


Thanks bud. I've been scouring the Journal pages today for a few ideas on how this area all works. I'm amazed at all the activity. I notice it's four months since you broke your wrists in that nasty accident. You've certainly got yourself back on track. Well done. :thumb:

Nice to see @Flubs here daily too. I thought she had left us all. She's also got a superb journal 

I'll probably do most of my posting here at night. More time at work.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

nice avi mate










lol joke good luck with your goals


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I will pop in as and when, us oldies need to stick together.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Milky said:


> I will pop in as and when, us oldies need to stick together.


 :rockon:


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> Thanks bud. I've been scouring the Journal pages today for a few ideas on how this area all works. I'm amazed at all the activity. I notice it's four months since you broke your wrists in that nasty accident. You've certainly got yourself back on track. Well done. :thumb:
> 
> Nice to see @Flubs here daily too. I thought she had left us all. She's also got a superb journal
> 
> I'll probably do most of my posting here at night. More time at work.


Hilarious gif!!

Thanks for the mention Loz, glad you finally got a journal going hopefully it will be a beneficial tool for you. Good luck with it


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks guys. Some good initial inspiration there. I've always been training, it's only the journal thing which is new to me. I'll keep it going. Besides, with a UK-M moderator in @Milky, mates like @Greshie and @phoenix1980, I don't want to end up looking like Mr. Brent do I? mg: Like that, @Paz1982. I've trained for strength mostly but I do need to tone up a little, maybe lose half a stone.

New avi from Greshie too. All that work is certainly paying off mate. Good on you


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks Loz :thumbup1: ... 'fraid all I see in my pic is a marginally less skinny old git


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

@Milky Are you or one of the mods able to change my journal heading from "Loz's Journal" to "LaurieLoz's Journal" please? Appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Laurieloz said:


> @Milky Are you or one of the mods able to change my journal heading from "Loz's Journal" to "LaurieLoz's Journal" please? Appreciate it. Thanks.


Do it tomorow mate.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Milky said:


> Do it tomorow mate.


 :beer:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Subbed :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Day 2 of my journal.

Today was biceps (alternate exercise). Different biceps exercises will be carried out next Monday.

Preacher curl bench with two dumbbells, held ends together, working inner biceps redominently with three-second hold/flex at the top for peak.

1 set / 15 reps @ 2x15kg

2 sets / 12 reps @ 2x17.5kg

3 sets / 10 reps @ 2x20kgs

Reverse curls on barbell. 3 sets / 10kg (for forearms) Continue previous exercises, going heavy:

2 sets / 8 reps @ 2x22.5kg

2 sets / 6 reps @ 2x25kg

1 continuous set of 8 reps (to fail) 2x26kgs.

Cool down with 20 light reps on arm curl machine.

This was tough today but I managed it. Had to get help and cheat slightly with the last heavy set but felt good and pumped. :smartass:

I was up rather early on my damned phone catching up with chat, so needed another hour's kip to catch up. Got to gym at 2.30pm.

I'm training six days a week, split into four bodygroups with an extra day for cardio and a general tone-up.

I've decided to use a two-week alternate system for my training. I can change my exercises rvery othet week. The body groups stay on the same days, but the exercises will involve different methods and weight training apparatus. This will stop me getting bored of a 'week in, week out' tedious training scenario. It will keep my motivation levels up also.

So my days should run thus:

Monday - Biceps

Tuesday - rest day.

Wednesday - chest and triceps.

Thursday - back, shoulders, abs.

Friday - Cardio (treadmill, rower)

Saturday - All-round extensive workout.

Sunday - Legs.



Going for this big time now. My age notwithstanding, I'm training like I used to, albeit a little slower


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

6 days a week training is hardcore!

No leg day in that setup?

Do you have any pics from the 'old days' when you was a bodybuilder?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Yes what about Legs?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

faultline said:


> 6 days a week training is hardcore!
> 
> No leg day in that setup?
> 
> Do you have any pics from the 'old days' when you was a bodybuilder?


Hi mate. Thanks for the 'legs' reminder. I did that yesterday. Amended my journal there.

It sounds a lot of training, but I've been doing this for over 25 years now and it's a compulsion. It's in my body make-up to exercise. I'm an old guy though and I do have health issues at the moment, but I train at my own pace by myself unless I need a spot with something.

I won't do deadlifts or squats anymore as I have to watch my glass-like lower back, but my strength is still really good, especially in the arms and legs so that helps a lot. Sorry I never took any pics. It was me and a bunch of RAF guys silidly into bodybuilding at my peak years. All I have is the recent pics on my avi and the bicep shot on my profile page. What about you mate? What's your routine and what age are you. I will have a look at your profile when I can stop typing!

Take it easy, bud


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Greshie said:


> Yes what about Legs?


Ok yeah yeah I forgot to write it :whistling:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I don't know how you find the energy to train six days a week Loz ... three to four times a week is enough for me !


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> Hi mate. Thanks for the 'legs' reminder. I did that yesterday. Amended my journal there.
> 
> It sounds a lot of training, but I've been doing this for over 25 years now and it's a compulsion. It's in my body make-up to exercise. I'm an old guy though and I do have health issues at the moment, but I train at my own pace by myself unless I need a spot with something.
> 
> ...


I'm 30 mate, been training for a year, done bodypart splits, strength routines etc was on Fullbody 3x a week then tore my intercostals a few weeks back so been out of training.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Greshie said:


> I don't know how you find the energy to train six days a week Loz ... three to four times a week is enough for me !


3 does me in, and I am still under 30!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

hello laurence  training looks good


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Greshie said:


> I don't know how you find the energy to train six days a week Loz ... three to four times a week is enough for me !


I force myself to do it. Anyway mate, I'm many, many years younger:blink: 

Seriously, if I look as lean and fit in a few years like you do @Greshie I will be happy indeed


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> I force myself to do it. Anyway mate, I'm many, many years younger:blink:
> 
> Seriously, if I look as lean and fit in a few years like you do @Greshie I will be happy indeed


Hmmph :laugh: many years younger ?? to a 30 year old like Barny we are both ancient :lol:

I would actually like a bit of muscle to show for all the effort I put in, but it's like climbing everest in slippers!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> hello laurence  training looks good


Cheers Janik. I've just got to keep it up now.

Er....Laurence?! mg: :scared: Please! People I treat as friends call me Laurie or Loz


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Hmmph :laugh: many years younger ?? to a 30 year old like Barny we are both ancient :lol:
> 
> I would actually like a bit of muscle to show for all the effort I put in, but it's like climbing everest in slippers!


I'm 25 



Laurieloz said:


> Cheers Janik. I've just got to keep it up now.
> 
> Er....Laurence?! mg: :scared: Please! People I treat as friends call me Laurie or Loz


Lol sorry bud. Well the journo was deffo a good move! I'd be a fat mess (a fatter mess anyway) if it wasn't for my journo's banterous ways pushing me along  ill help where I can & offer absolute useless advice that only works for me lol.

You doing this all natural...... Or u diving on a test cycle like our roid headed friend @Greshie ?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> I'm 25
> 
> Lol sorry bud. Well the journo was deffo a good move! I'd be a fat mess (a fatter mess anyway) if it wasn't for my journo's banterous ways pushing me along  ill help where I can & offer absolute useless advice that only works for me lol.
> 
> You doing this all natural...... Or u diving on a test cycle like our roid headed friend @Greshie ?


Moi ? just a dose to replace my declining natty test levels ...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

:thumbup1:


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

Greshie said:


> Hmmph :laugh: many years younger ?? to a 30 year old like Barny we are both ancient :lol:
> 
> I would actually like a bit of muscle to show for all the effort I put in, but it's like climbing everest in slippers!


I lololed at that last bit


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

Im in loz when I can ..........hope all goes well for ya


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Any pics from your bodybuilding days? Which events did you enter and did you place? Just interested!!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> I'm 25
> 
> Lol sorry bud. Well the journo was deffo a good move! I'd be a fat mess (a fatter mess anyway) if it wasn't for my journo's banterous ways pushing me along  ill help where I can & offer absolute useless advice that only works for me lol.
> 
> You doing this all natural...... Or u diving on a test cycle like our roid headed friend @Greshie ?


Hi mate. Always trained this way, just slowing down a bit. Six days a week may seem a lot, but it's no hassle visiting the gym - I do my own thing. I'm still intensive with my training and use similar techniques as to when I was bodybuilding proper many years ago.

Never taken anything, just shakes and 'official' protein bars, energy drinks, etc.

You're doing great also, looking at your posts and avi. Keep it up pal. Thanks for the interest in my new journal.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> Hi mate. Always trained this way, just slowing down a bit. Six days a week may seem a lot, but it's no hassle visiting the gym - I do my own thing. I'm still intensive with my training and use similar techniques as to when I was bodybuilding proper many years ago.
> 
> Never taken anything, just shakes and 'official' protein bars, energy drinks, etc.
> 
> You're doing great also, looking at your posts and avi. Keep it up pal. Thanks for the interest in my new journal.


Sounds like you've got the nut screwed anyway bud. Look forward to following


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> Sounds like you've got the nut screwed anyway bud. Look forward to following


Thanks Janik. You'll leave me standing. Old bugger like me :surrender:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

I think after taking advice from you guys, realistically I'm going to knock the cardio day on the head and amalgamate it into my other days. Just five days now.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Just to recap on yesterday's unusual double dumbbell curl workout. I've explained in more detail how this is achieved in the Form & Technique section under the heading 'help with inner bicep', started by @trainiac 

Friday will now be my other rest day. The treadmill and rowing cardio will be added to the end of leg and bicep days respectively as cool down training 

No training today so I'll be scouting around your journals looking for tips!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I don't think you have mentioned it, are you cutting, bulking, maintaining or recomping?

Also what's your diet like? Do you follow a set plan or more an IIFYM man?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

faultline said:


> I don't think you have mentioned it, are you cutting, bulking, maintaining or recomping?
> 
> Also what's your diet like? Do you follow a set plan or more an IIFYM man?


Good points there, mate.

1. I'm past my bodybuilding years now, it's just not practical for me to go back down that road. I haven't got the time. And working nights play havoc with my body clock. I'm essentially maintaining my build. I want to stay toned, keep the muscle and feel basically fit for my advancing years! I'm using a lot of the training methods I used as a bodybuilder, adding different exercises to stave off any motivation relapses and hopefully implement some new tips from you guys.

2. I'm eating what you would call an average balanced diet, with most of my meals based around chicken or fish. For my work pack up it's usually a couple of Weight Watchers meals, leaving my main meal for tea about 5 o'clock time. That is usually a pasta type meal. Breakfast is normally 4-6 Weetabix or toast with ight sandwich spread on. When I awake in the afternnon, I generally have a chicken snack, Snickers bar or similar.

My weaknesses are cheese and cocolate biscuits but I have to enjoy my food sometimes.

This journal is getting me excited and I aim to keep to my plan.

Good of you to find time to show interest. Thanks, bud


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Any pics from your bodybuilding days? Which events did you enter and did you place?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> Any pics from your bodybuilding days? Which events did you enter and did you place?


I'm sorry mate, I know you've asked me this before. I was certain I've explained it somewhere but I can't find my post.

I don't have any photos as I trained intensively with a group of other lads throughout my years in the RAF from the age of 24. While everybody was getting hammered in the bar, we would go to the base gym. I reached my absolute peak at around 34 and then got married and I didn't have the time to compete professionally. I reached a high personal standard and do wish now that I had taken some pics. I have retained a fair bit of mass but my cutting was achieved many years ago. I now aim to keep the strength and muscle but tone up again as much as my age and energy allows


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> I'm sorry mate, I know you've asked me this before. I was certain I've explained it somewhere but I can't find my post.
> 
> I don't have any photos as I trained intensively with a group of other lads throughout my years in the RAF from the age of 24. While everybody was getting hammered in the bar, we would go to the base gym. I reached my absolute peak at around 34 and then got married and I didn't have the time to compete professionally. I reached a high personal standard and do wish now that I had taken some pics. I have retained a fair bit of mass but my cutting was achieved many years ago. I now aim to keep the strength and muscle but tone up again as much as my age and energy allows


No worries, just interested, not being too nosy, I don't compete myself anyhow 

Good luck on quest.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> No worries, just interested, not being too nosy, I don't compete myself anyhow
> 
> Good luck on quest.


Thanks for your interest in my journal. I started it as a diary for my training really and never expected people to read anything. I'll get around to looking at yours when I can.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi. Chest and triceps today. May have to cut it short. Looking after granddaughter later this afternoon. The rest I will add to Saturday's session.

Workout for todays training will appear about 4pm. Have a good day guys.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Morning Loz, hope you have a good afternoon with the little'un


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> Morning Loz, hope you have a good afternoon with the little'un


Aw. Thanks Barny. She's still here till 6, so I'm running a bit late with today's journal. Had a decent session at the gym and I'll post my results before I my pre-work kip


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi guys. Plenty of energy today, felt good with my session....

Day 3 (Wed) Chest and triceps week 1:

1. Converging chest press (machine):

1 set / 30 reps (continuous to warm up) @ 45kg

3 sets / 12 reps @ 52kg

3 sets / 10 reps @ 59kg

2. Flat bench press (barbell):

3 sets / 12 reps @ 30kg

3 sets / 10 reps @ 40kg

2 sets / 8 reps @ 50kg

2 sets / 6 reps @ 60kg

1 set / 9 reps (to fail) @ 67kg

* I tried some dumbbell presses but my left shoulder has a tendon ingury from when I wad a kid. I can't even throe a ball properly! I've had physio for this over the years and have been told it's led to arthritis. It only affects me when I'm pressing with dumbbells - the twisting aggravates it.

3. Single dumbbell raise (lying on bench, with fingers placed under the inside of the weight (as in overhead raise position): I do 100 reps in four separate sets:

1 set / 40 reps @ 25kg

1 set / 30 reps @ 30kg

1 set / 20 reps @ 36kg

1 set / 10 reps @ 44kg

4. Triceps Extension (machine):

1 set / 40 reps @ 36kg

1 set / 20 reps @ 41kg

1 set / 12 reps @ 45kg

1 set / 10 reps @ 50kg

1 set / 7 reps (to fail) @ 64kg

5. Tricep pull downs (with small angle bar, close grip):

1 set / 30 reps @ 36kg (warm-up)

4 sets / 12 reps @ 59kg

1 set / 13 reps (to fail) @ 84kg

I managed this well today, it's a system I use all the time and works wekk. Hell of a pump in my triceps, but my left shoulder is a problem on the bench presses. I used to go much heavier. The alternate chest/triceps day will be done next Wednesday.

I'm taking about two hours this week per training session, as I'm making notes in a notebook so I can relay these exercises to you. Normally I would be training from memory but I'm now going to stick with these examples, keeping the sets and reps the same but perhaps changing the weight.

Very tired now after tea and playing with my 2 year old granddaughter. Bedtime now for work.

Cheers fellas.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2013)

Subbed mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good session there ! Like the way you graduate the raises and the triceps :thumbup1:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

tkd67 said:


> Subbed mate :thumbup1:


Cheers mate. Was gonna say 'likewise', but I can't find your journal. Have you got one? :huh:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Greshie said:


> Good session there ! Like the way you graduate the raises and the triceps :thumbup1:


Thanks mate. As I add weight, I gradually decrease the reps. Except the final set which is a 'continuous set', doing as many reps as I can lifting as much as I can manage until my energy gives out. I've always used this method. I find it doesn't get tedious like doing standard sets in 4/4 time, as it were. Unusual I know, but effective


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2013)

Lol... ive had one in the past,im thinking about it but not sure, I dont know wether it would be to much pressure.

I dont have any set regimes as such, I train individual body parts on certian days, I may take some before and after pics, ive gained in 6 weeks and im happy at present 

Just make sure you give it 110% ...


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

tkd67 said:


> Lol... ive had one in the past,im thinking about it but not sure, I dont know wether it would be to much pressure.
> 
> I dont have any set regimes as such, I train individual body parts on certian days, I may take some before and after pics, ive gained in 6 weeks and im happy at present
> 
> Just make sure you give it 110% ...


Thanks tk, I'm making myself do this with serious drive and effort. a. Because I enjoy training. b. Because of my dodgy health, and c. I don't want to feel ashamed if I let you guys down.

No worries about your journal bud, it's good of you to track other people's. We can always use each other's ideas.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2013)

Cheers bud, ive also started a new job yesterday, on days, got fed up doing 2 yrs of night shifts, just need to see how the land lies, with money, time and training.

Just stick with it , and keeps the updates coming :thumb:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Subbed mate. Good luck.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

No training today now. Unexpected family mattets to see to :blowme:

Using tomorrow's planned rest day instead for back/shoulders/lats/delys/abs. Gonna be a BIG workout 

Enjoy your workouts, all :thumbup1:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

nice chest sesh last night mucker, they 40 rep'ers look like they hurt  back & shoulders should be an interesting one lol...do u train at home or gym?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> nice chest sesh last night mucker, they 40 rep'ers look like they hurt  back & shoulders should be an interesting one lol...do u train at home or gym?


Hi Janik.

I start with a lot of reps on a low-ish weight to get the relevant body parts 'warmed up' and fed with some adrenalin style gusto! The tricep/chest raises with the single dumbbell is a toughie, but 100 reps split 40/30/20/10 is a grueller. Feels good afterwards though.

Shoulders will not be easy as I have a longstanding injury, but I don't go heavy there. So that's tomorrow now instead of today.

I train at a new Xercise4less gym. It's cheap but there's loads of equipment.

Just about to check out your page today. Talk later bud


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Please allow the intermittent spelling mistakes. It's not mt illetaracy as such, just my fingers missing the Samsung keys due to coming in fesh from a bottle of delicious chablis white :blush:

Day 4 (Thurs); week 1 (I don't go heavy on a Friday):

Shoulders/traps/back/delts:

Converging shoulder press:

1 set / 20 reps @ 27kg

3 sets / 12 reps @ 32kg

* anything to do with shoulders these days is difficult. The long term pain kicks in and is extremely frustrating.... :angry:

Seated row:

1 set / 30 reps @ 23kg

2 sets / 12 reps @ 41kg

2 sets / 10 reps @ 45kg

2 sets / 8 reps @ 52 reps

Lat pulldown:

3 sets / 10 reps @ 59kg

3 sets / 8 reps @ 66kg

Diverging lat pull (close grip w/stretch at top):

3 sets / 10 reps @ 45kg

2 sets / 10 reps @ 52kg

Ab crunch (machine) 100-repper! - have to watch my lower back though:

1 set / 20 reps @ 23kg

1 set / 20 reps @ 27kg

1 set / 20 reps @ 32kg

1 set / 10 reps @ 36kg

1 set / 10 reps @ 41kg

1 set / 20 reps @ 23kg (cool down set)

Pec fly on big ball (thanks Dirk - tough with no back support but had feet against a wall):

3 sets / 10 reps @ 15kg dumbells

Pec Fly (machine):

1 set / 25 reps @ 25kg

3 sets / 12 reps @ 39kg

1 set / 10 reps @ 45kg

1 set / 10 reps @ 52kg

Cable cross (for delts/shoulders):

3 sets / 10 reps @ 32kg

2 sets / 10 reps @ 45kg

So hot today, and having a coffee and bun with my mum didn't help much. But okay with training even though it was tough after a week on nights.

Tomorrow is a general session with very heavy weights for strength mainly. I pick and choose what body parts I work and train for two hours. My best day.

Cheers guys. Any help and advice from this seasoned and 'uncomformist' old bodybuilder, I will oblige. I realise my terminology and rule book jargon do not suffice, but what the Hell. It's an oldskool method and itstill works for me.

Cheers fellas for your continued interest in this old duffer!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

nice session mate. hope your family matter got sorted.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> nice session mate. hope your family matter got sorted.


Thanks mate. Yes, stuff to do with my mum in the care home, all fine.

Today's training is my best day. Lots of free time to do a good, heavy workout of exercises I didn't do during the week. I'll keep you posted.

Hopefully the air con is back on in the gym today. Stifling hot yesterday. Thought I was melting)


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Day 5 (Saturday)

Intensive two-hour workout concentrating on strength building and toning.

Saturday's training consists of exercises not carried out within my other four journal days.

Quickfire warm-ups - light weight:

40 single bicep curls - each arm (machine). Continuous @ 23kg

40 tricep extensions (machine). Continuous @ 35kg

40 chest presses (machine). Continuous @ 41kg

Standing arm curls - E-Z bar:

3 sets / 12 reps @ 25kg

2 sets / 10 reps @ 30kg

1 set / 10 reps @ 35kg

1 set / 6 reps @ 40kg

Standing dumbell hammer curls:

3 sets / 12 reps @ 18kg

2 sets / 10 reps @ 20kg

Smith Machine bench press (flat):

3 sets / 15 reps @ 40kg

2 sets / 10 reps @ 60kg

1 set to fail (spot) @70kg. Managed 11 reps.

Finished with 1 extra set on chest press. 20 reps @ 35kg

Felt good today but so hot in there.

I've decided I'm going to leave my training programme as it is. Same format each week, but I may change the order and weights. Now I've got my log in a notebook, I'm going to type each page onto a card and laminate it to make things more manageable.

Back home to enjoy the sun now. Only two small bottles of Bud allowed!

Cheers guys. Tomorrow: Legs.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi. Due to it being swelteringly hot :crying: in this poxy £9.99 per month sweathole of a gym, I had to curtail my session after 40mins today....

:surrender:

Week 2; Day 1 (Sunday) - Legs:

Seated leg press:

1 set / 40 reps @ 73kg - warm-up. As if I need a warm-up!

1 set / 20 reps @ 97kg

1 set / 15 reps @ 113kg

1 set / 12 reps @ 125kg

1 set / 10 reps @ 147kg

1 set / 8 reps @ 161kg

1 set / 8 reps @ 185kg

1 set / 14 reps (to fail) @ 205kg

Leg curl:

1 set / 25 reps @ 35kg warm-up

3 sets / 10 reps @ 66kg

2 sets / 6 reps @ 75kg

Calf raises (seated):

5 sets / 20 reps @ 200kg

I've only been doing one day a week on legs so I'm going to do a lighter set included in my Wed or Thurs training from this week.

Cheers guys.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

still got plenty in in 40 minutes! £9.99 a month? that is very cheap.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hello..laurieloz loz loz!

Your working hard ..phew ..how come u can add another lighter leg day?? I can only do one leg day a week because I can't walk for a week lol....wish u luck with this :thumbup1:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi @Dirk McQuickly , @Skye666

It was a bit of a rush today. I wanted to fit in a lot in but it was so warm in there. I cut it down and stayed mainly on the leg press. Some good calf exercises too - they will hurt! So thanks, there's still a little bit of life in me yet. My legs are a strong point from years of cycling.

It's so cheap as it's an Xercise4less gym. Basic but lots of equipment. Very handy. I can walk there in 15 minutes.

Cheers for viewing my journal. Skye, do you have one? I'll sub it and keep an eye on you if you do?!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> Hi @Dirk McQuickly , @Skye666
> 
> It was a bit of a rush today. I wanted to fit in a lot in but it was so warm in there. I cut it down and stayed mainly on the leg press. Some good calf exercises too - they will hurt! So thanks, there's still a little bit of life in me yet. My kegs are a strong point from years of cycling.
> 
> ...


Ohhh your kegs are strong..and are your legs full?? Lol.

Yea it's been hot ..so if there's no air con must be a struggle.

No I don't have a journal..


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Ohhh your kegs are strong..and are your legs full?? Lol.
> 
> Yea it's been hot ..so if there's no air con must be a struggle.
> 
> No I don't have a journal..


Haha. Yes I have pretty powerful legs, Skye! mg:

No worries about not having a journal. Main thing is that you're training regularly and taking an interest in your health. So many don't these days.

I only began my journal last week. It keeps me on my toes, motivates me to complete my programmes and gives me an incentive to keep training at my ripe old age! Plus, I can't let you guys and gals down now can I?

Have a good night's kip, Skye.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> Haha. Yes I have pretty powerful legs, Skye! mg:
> 
> No worries about not having a journal. Main thing is that you're training regularly and taking an interest in your health. So many don't these days.
> 
> ...


Don't u think we should have aid of theses huge kegs I mean legs?? 

A journal will certainly keep u going and u can rely on someone to kick ya battie if u start slacking..

Have a good one today


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Don't u think we should have aid of theses huge kegs I mean legs??
> 
> A journal will certainly keep u going and u can rely on someone to kick ya battie if u start slacking..
> 
> Have a good one today


I don't know what 'have aid is ' lol. I meant a picture


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> I don't know what 'have aid is ' lol. I meant a picture


Aw. Don't worry, Skye. I almost did ask what you were on about there! :confused1:

My legs are okay. Muscly but not like my bodybuilding days of yore. I'll see what I can do if you really want a glimpse! :blush:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

OK Skye. As I say, nothing special but your request is granted! A bicep pose too!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Another rushed day, irritatingly. :no:

Had to treat garage door with wood preserver. Dare not leave it another day in case it rains. Went with Cuprinol instead of a basic white paint undercoat.

Then ran out of milk mg: so had to get some more. Can't function without my afternoon coffee :crying:

Eventually reached the gym and did an hour's biceps training. Here we go...

Week 2, Day 2 (Monday) - Biceps:

Double dumbbell curls [2 dumbbells held end to end, alternative to e-z bar, using preacher curl bench, going 'low']:

2 sets / 20 reps @ 2x12kg warm-up fast reps.

2 sets / 12 reps @ 2x15kg

2 sets / 10 reps @ 2x17.5kg

1 set / 8 reps @ 2x20kg

1 set / 6 reps @ 2x22kg

1 set / 9 reps (to fail) 2x26kg (help from spotter)

E-Z bar standing bicep curls:

3 sets / 10 reps @ 35kg

2 sets / 6 reps @ 40kg

1 set / 8 reps (to fail) @ 45kg spotted.

Arms completely wasted by the end, but looking pretty pumped. Difficult to even type this journal - still got the shaking spasms!

Rest day tomorrow 

Thanks for reading, peeps


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Nice workout there mate :thumb:


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Great effort there, I thought you doubled up body parts though?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

faultline said:


> Great effort there, I thought you doubled up body parts though?


Thanks mate, and good point. I'm leaving Mondays solely for biceps as it takes it out on me. I'm still pondering about my training schedule. Early days with this new system but I think I'm getting near enough the final version.

You take a goid interest and I'm going to sub you in. Be good to follow your progress.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

got a fair set of cannons on you bud :thumbup1: great few sesh's there


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> got a fair set of cannons on you bud :thumbup1: great few sesh's there


My training method has a lot to do with my build.

If you notice, it's mostly based around first set of lots of reps with low weight to get pumping. Then as I decrease the reps, I increased the weight.

I've always trained this way and it seems to put the bulk on quickly.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> Aw. Don't worry, Skye. I almost did ask what you were on about there! :confused1:
> 
> My legs are okay. Muscly but not like my bodybuilding days of yore. I'll see what I can do if you really want a glimpse! :blush:


Get a room you two


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> My training method has a lot to do with my build.
> 
> If you notice, it's mostly based around first set of lots of reps with low weight to get pumping. Then as I decrease the reps, I increased the weight.
> 
> I've always trained this way and it seems to put the bulk on quickly.


its working anyway mate, stick with it


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Get a room you two


Hahahaaa! She hasn't been seen since I posted the pics!:laugh:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> Hahahaaa! She hasn't been seen since I posted the pics!:laugh:


she's swooned. She's lying on a couch with someone fanning her.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> she's swooned. She's lying on a couch with someone fanning her.


Ha ha ha! mg: Emigrated, more like:eek:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi guys. It's still the middle of the night as I write.

This is more of a reminder to myself for my training this afternoon coming...

Chest+triceps. I'm going to add in some dumbbell flys using the gym ball and a session of pull ups today. That's incentive from you guys and a good reason to have a journal. New ideas which hopefully lead to good bodybuilding results.

A month ago I was a bit down in the dumps with my lack of energy and drive. I now feel invigorated and in all good spirits to aim for a rejuvenated, bidybuilding physique again. I'm going for it big time now


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

As mentioned in my daily column in I'm Straight, I had an MRI scan today which took all bl**dy afternoon. Too tired for gym.

Going tomorrow morning for a "mega" session


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Morning guys. Back on track now after a day off and another day messed up....Today would normally be a shoulders/back session. It still is, but I've had to include yesterday's delayed exercises as well. So most of the training was done but I dropped the bench press, flys, dumbbell raises and shoulder presses. Still did almost two hours but cut the number of sets down.

Week 2, Days 3+4 (Thursday):

Chest press:

1 set / 25 reps @ 41kg (warm-up)

3 sets / 12 reps @ 52kg

1 set / 10 reps @ 59kg

1 set / 8 reps @ 67kg

Triceps extension (machine):

1 set / 30 reps @ 36kg

3 sets / 12 reps @ 59kg

Tricep pull down:

1 set / 20 reps @ 45kg

1 set / 15 reps @ 50kg

1 set / 12 reps @ 59kg

1 set / 6 reps @ 75kg

Tricep dips:

3 sets / 8 reps @ 45kg - ages since I did this; hard work!

Pull ups - hammer grip:

1 set / 10 reps @ 36kg

Pull-ups - underarm grip:

2 sets / 10 reps @ 59kg - easier as it involves the biceps. No problem here.

Seated row:

3 sets / 12 reps @ 59kg

Lat pulldown - close grip angle bar:

3 sets / 10 reps @ 59kg

Ab crunch machine (100 reps total):

1 set / 40 reps @ 27kg

1 set / 30 reps @ 36kg

1 set / 20 reps @ 45kg

1 set / 10 reps @ 52kg

That's it. Tried pec fly but affected long-standing shoulder ligament ingury, so gave up.

Tomorrow is normally rest day but as I'm off work tonight, I'm going in for a short session.

Felt good today, no head bother. Ready for my very rare fish & chips lunch now! :drool:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Mmm fish and chips...coming in to share the love


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Beklet said:


> Mmm fish and chips...coming in to share the love


I love a hippie rock chick


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> OK Skye. As I say, nothing special but your request is granted! A bicep pose too!
> View attachment 128123
> View attachment 128124


Ohhhh I'm impressed with these pics thanks for the peep  . Keep up the good work!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> she's swooned. She's lying on a couch with someone fanning her.


Lol ur cheeky mr


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Ohhhh I'm impressed with these pics thanks for the peep  . Keep up the good work!


I've got others.....but not for your eyes....or this site:eek:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> I've got others.....but not for your eyes....or this site:eek:


Yh yh carrot dangler :laugh:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Yh yh carrot dangler :laugh:


....It's not a carrot I have pics of....


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

As mentioned earlier, I have much ado about nothing today so I've fitted in another session....

Week 2, Day 5 (Friday) - Extra session; Legs:

Went to the gym on bike to loosen quads...

Seated leg press #1 (40/30/20/10 rep, light):

1 set / 40 reps @ 73kg quickfire warm-up

1 set / 30 reps @ 84kg

1 set / 20 reps @ 97kg

1 set / 10 reps @ 113kg

*try the above "100-repper" as a good warm-up, guys. Gets the blood flowing!

Leg curl (warm-up as above, diff weights):

1 set / 40 reps @ 35kg

1 set / 30 reps @ 41kg

1 set / 20 reps @ 47kg

1 set / 10 reps @ 54kg

*Above sets are very light, although legs are feeling pumped slightly.

Calf raises - seated, 'sloped' bench:

5 sets / 20 reps @ 200kg

5-minute break before the heavy stuff....

Back on Seated leg press:

1 set / 15 reps @ 127kg

1 set / 12 reps @ 145kg

1 set / 10 reps @ 161kg

1 set / 8 reps @ 185kg

1 set continuous to fail @ 220kg max weight - managed 14 reps. A killer!

Back on leg curl, legs really burning:

1 set / 10 reps @ 66kg

1 set / 8 reps @ 73kg

1 set continuous to fail @ 84kg - managed 9 reps

*on the above heavy curls I lift until my legs are almost horizontal, hold, and then lift a further couple of inches and hold again.

A great, enjoyable session with well pumped legs at the end. Could barely cycle home!

Thanks for reading, fellas


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

ace sesh matey :thumbup1: im the same with the leg curls & quad extension....hold at the top, then really slow negs


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> ace sesh matey :thumbup1: im the same with the leg curls & quad extension....hold at the top, then really slow negs


Yep, it's a great way to finish reps - really see the definition shape on the lower quads.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

14 reps at 220 after a 100 rep 'warm up'? Fookin hell! Reps for the reps.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> 14 reps at 220 after a 100 rep 'warm up'? Fookin hell! Reps for the reps.


I know, and it's hard. But remember that those early reps were split with two minutes between each set.

The 220kg set was a final push to the death! I'd had a long break doing some curls and calf raises before I could do that. By the time I got to that heavy final fail set, my legs were much stronger than when I began an hour or so before.....I now ache like f*ck though!!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> 14 reps at 220 after a 100 rep 'warm up'? Fookin hell! Reps for the reps.


Oh, and thanks for the rep. When I read your reason I thought you meant it made you tired because I write so much:laugh:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

..glad u a decent leg day lorrielozzer (like that name for ya)

Its not fair though ur warm up is practically my work out boooo hooo 

Don't u think leg day is the best though, I love it, but dislike bicep/ tricep and not a massive lover of chest.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> ..glad u a decent leg day lorrielozzer (like that name for ya)
> 
> Its not fair though ur warm up is practically my work out boooo hooo
> 
> Don't u think leg day is the best though, I love it, but dislike bicep/ tricep and not a massive lover of chest.


Yes. I agree Skye. I enjoy training my legs the most. I train them a lot because I used to do a lot of road cycle racing when I was much younger and I've always kept them in good shape. I like doing biceps and triceps almost as much. My chest sometimes doesn't want to know and nowadays especially I find it impossible to keep any sort of new build there. I hate doing shoulders. 

oh...and LorrieLozzer is fine. Whatever tickles your fancy:rolleyes:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi. Going to enjoy the sun today. Had that extra day of training yesterday so I'm training later this afternoon but missing Sunday's instead. Problem with knees on waking today but okay now and legs good after yesterday's leg pressing. Have a great day all


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> Hi. Going to enjoy the sun today. Had that extra day of training yesterday so I'm training later this afternoon but missing Sunday's instead. Problem with knees on waking today but okay now and legs good after yesterday's leg pressing. Have a great day all


it's VERY foggy'ish/overcast here atm.....usually a sign of a scorcher brewing lol.

have a good ane mate


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Decided to go to the gym earlier than expected so I can relax later.

The gym today was stifling hot again. Had a word this time and they just told me that "we're not allowed to keep the aircon on all the time". What a load of sh¡t. Carried on with a brief session for biceps....

Week 2, Day 6 - Biceps:

Basic standing arm curls on top bench:

3 sets / 12 reps @ 15kg

1 set / 8 reps @ 20kg

Hammer curls cross chest, standing free. Thanks Jan:

2 sets / 12 reps @ 17.5kg

2 sets / 8 reps @ 20kg

Double dumbbell curls, preacher bench. (Two dumbbells end to end):

1 set / 20 reps @ 2x15kg

1 set / 12 reps @ 2x17.5kg

1 set / 11 reps to fail @ 2x22kg (spotted)

Had to stop there as I was absolutely knacked and drenched. Got shower but forgot my towel and had to dry off with clean t shirt best I could.

Cycled home topless and the breeze was glorious!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Day of rest today guys. Over-exceeded my training this past week and suffered for it last night when I had headaches and felt exhausted. Being out in the sun a lot on my days off doesn't help. Feeling good this morning after a good kip and despite the over-training I'm looking in good shape. Even though I say so myself!Enjoy your day. Don't overdo it


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Too b*stard hot in that sweathole of a gym. Didn't even bother. Legs day, so went for 9-mile cycle ride instead. Nice breeze, great cardio, legs done!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

awrite loz! how was the w.e mate?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> Too b*stard hot in that sweathole of a gym. Didn't even bother. Legs day, so went for 9-mile cycle ride instead. Nice breeze, great cardio, legs done!


Never mind the breeze was there some hills otherwise ....nope it doesn't count :nono:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Never mind the breeze was there some hills otherwise ....nope it doesn't count :nono:


:huh:Whaaaaaat! 'Cause it counts. The journey I took is virtually uphill all the way there and a head wind coming back. Good as ANY gym workoutmg:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> awrite loz! how was the w.e mate?


Hi Jan. Weekend was good but needed the rest on Sunday. Yours OK?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> :huh:Whaaaaaat! 'Cause it counts. The journey I took is virtually uphill all the way there and a head wind coming back. Good as ANY gym workoutmg:


Hmmmm....I'm watching uuuuuuuu


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Hmmmm....I'm watching uuuuuuuu


I could think of worse people stalking me. Heh heh:blush:

Seriously then, back on the big weights tomorrow my little Skye friend. You can watch me get rockin', pumpin' and bulgin' once again! Never too old to rock 'n' roll, never too young to try! :thumbup1:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Mines was braw buddy, cheers


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> I could think of worse people stalking me. Heh heh:blush:
> 
> Seriously then, back on the big weights tomorrow my little Skye friend. You can watch me get rockin', pumpin' and bulgin' once again! Never too old to rock 'n' roll, never too young to try! :thumbup1:


I'm not sure watching u bulging is a good idea!! But of course I are never too young to try :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> I'm not sure watching u bulging is a good idea!! But of course I are never too young to try :thumb:


Haha:laugh: No you wouldn't like to see all that! Disgusting! But on the other hand....


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> Haha:laugh: No you wouldn't like to see all that! Disgusting! But on the other hand....


Is that ur free hand?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Is that ur free hand?


:huh:Sorry Skye. Lost me:confused1:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

@mrproc Hi mate. Not seen you on here for ages. How's things mate? Saw you reading my journal. Still getting my chicken from Websters. Pay day this Friday so 5kgs again Sat morning


----------



## mrproc (Oct 26, 2013)

Alrite m8 im ok cheers just plodding on. Hope your good, yea its nice chicken from there isn't it. Im on here most days just dont always have much to say lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> :huh:Sorry Skye. Lost me:confused1:


Oh come on laurielozzer .....u said on the other hand...never mind  .

Hope ur hitting the sweaty gym today...have a good one


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Ranty fly-by.....mmm reminds me, need to get some chicken out of the freezer....


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Oh come on laurielozzer .....u said on the other hand...never mind  .
> 
> Hope ur hitting the sweaty gym today...have a good one


Got it!  Yes, gym at 3. Bi's and back today. Having a good go today to catch up. Are you doing a bit?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

mrproc said:


> Alrite m8 im ok cheers just plodding on. Hope your good, yea its nice chicken from there isn't it. Im on here most days just dont always have much to say lol


Had a day off last week and went in Xanders and Tofts. Three pints in the afternoon. Told my buddies over at I'm Straight and they've been bashing me ever since!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> Got it!  Yes, gym at 3. Bi's and back today. Having a good go today to catch up. Are you doing a bit?


I had legs today...walking lunges with 10kg DB ( length of gym) then steping up and down on he bench with DB ...single leg squats with DB good mornings with 35 kg bar repeated all that x4 then leg press 100 kg ; ( trying to improve) hamstring curl 25 kg leg ex 30kg then single legs on that working the negative, abductor 60kg then hill walk 20 min incline 14%....phew sorry I got carried away there because I love leg day too much lol. U have got back and bicep..should be fun...let me know what u did for back u might have something I haven't tried  enjoy!!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> I had legs today...walking lunges with 10kg DB ( length of gym) then steping up and down on he bench with DB ...single leg squats with DB good mornings with 35 kg bar repeated all that x4 then leg press 100 kg ; ( trying to improve) hamstring curl 25 kg leg ex 30kg then single legs on that working the negative, abductor 60kg then hill walk 20 min incline 14%....phew sorry I got carried away there because I love leg day too much lol. U have got back and bicep..should be fun...let me know what u did for back u might have something I haven't tried  enjoy!!


Love your opening "I had legs today", as if you were surprised to see them:laugh:

Looks like a great workout there, Skye. I find legs relatively easy to keep in shape and build really well. Your leg press of 100 is excellent....a tip....as you begin with your knees bent ready to push forward: use your hands to push on your knees on the first rep. This will get you started on much heavier weights. Works for me. I find it easier pushing that full 220kg stack if I give my knees that initial shove to get started.

Right. Must go....gotta get into gear! I'll update here about tea time.

Take care


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> Love your opening "I had legs today", as if you were surprised to see them:laugh:
> 
> Looks like a great workout there, Skye. I find legs relatively easy to keep in shape and build really well. Your leg press of 100 is excellent....a tip....as you begin with your knees bent ready to push forward: use your hands to push on your knees on the first rep. This will get you started on much heavier weights. Works for me. I find it easier pushing that full 220kg stack if I give my knees that initial shove to get started.
> 
> ...


Haha yes ..I had legs today in reply to..the am I doing abit.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi. Good load of training today. Catching up with back and shoulders, as usual a bit of bicep work thrown in. Keeping these guns outrageous!.....

Week 3, Day 2 ( Day 1 was the 9-mile bike ride yesterday!):

Diverging lat pull down machine:

3 sets / 12 reps @ 54kg

2 x 10 @ 54

1 x 10 @ 67

Lat pulldown (free weights):

6 sets / 10 reps @ 60kg

2 x 8 @ 70

1 x 8 @ 80

1 x 6 @ 90

Shoulder press - twinge as left delt kicked in again. Had to abandon this. F*ckin' annoying!

Seated row (free weights - underarm top grip):

1 set / 25 reps @ 40kg

3 x 12 @ 50kg

1 x 10 @ 60kg

Standing E-Z curl bar:

3 sets / 10 reps @ 30kg

2 x 8 @ 40kg

1 x 6 @ 45kg

1 x 9 @ 50kg to fail (spotted.....a killer!)

Finished with 1 set of 30 continuous arm curls on machine @ 25kg

pleased with effort today despite the heat. Felt really good, arms showing increase in size.

Cycled home and 'chilled' in the sunshine:cool2:

Cheers guys:cool:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Just another note....

Weighed myself today. I've lost half a stone since my journal started two weeks ago which is what I set out to do. I'm very surprised it's gone this quick

15 1/2 stone (97kg) which is the lightest I've been for years! Want to keep increasing some muscle bulk though.

Keeping off the chocolate and spicy foods and not drinking too often works.

I've also knocked sugar on the head completely and I'm drinking a lot of herbal teas. My pack-up at night is now always chicken-based or tuna with pasta and extra light mayo. I'm also eating nuts instead of crisps (good idea, Jan), although I had a:sneaky2:bag of Wotsits after the gym.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi. Just enough time today for a brief, but intensive triceps burnout....

Week 3, Day 3 (Wednesday) Triceps:

Triceps extension (machine, seated):

1 set / 40 reps @ 36kg

3 x 12 x 54

2 x 10 x 64

1 x 8 x 72

Triceps pulldown. Standing, straight bar:

3 sets / 15 reps @ 59kg

1 x 15 x 64

1 x 12 x 72

1 x 8 x 84

1 x 7 (to fail) x 90kg

Arms burning by now. Three heads nicely showing girders! Called it a day, legs tomorrow


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Short but effective, have fun with legs tomorrow!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

faultline said:


> Short but effective, have fun with legs tomorrow!


Thanks mate. Enjoy doing legs the most. Built enough now to hopefully attack the max 220kgs again. This time with proper sets


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Another legs workout, they can't get enough at the moment even though they get a real beasting when they are trained. Must be something to do with being on my feet all night working....plenty of cardio to limber up....

Couldn't wait to do my training today and it went brilliantly. Started straight off with heavy stuff and just kept it going....

Week 3, Day 4 (Thursday) - Legs:

Leg curl machine:

3 sets / 15 reps @ 54kg

3 x 12 x 63kg

1 x 10 x 72kg. Back to these later on.

Reverse curl:

2 sets / 12 reps @ 45kg

2 x 10 x 63kg

Seated leg press - my favourite!:

4 sets / 15 reps @ 115kg

2 x 12 x 134kg

1 x 10 x 161kg

1 x 10 x 175kg

1 x 8 x 185kg

1 x 8 x 196kg

Back on leg curl for lower quad stretches:

1 x 15 x 90kg - lifted once to almost horizontal and flex lower quads 15 times.

Calf raises:

4 x 20 x 134kg

Final leg press session:

1 continuous set / 16 reps (to fail) @ 220kgs

Very happy with efforts today. Legs feeling and looking very built.

Cycled home


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> Another legs workout, they can't get enough at the moment even though they get a real beasting when they are trained. Must be something to do with being on my feet all night working....plenty of cardio to limber up....
> 
> Couldn't wait to do my training today and it went brilliantly. Started straight off with heavy stuff and just kept it going....
> 
> ...


Good leg session and well done on weight loss that's great.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Good leg session and well done on weight loss that's great.


Thanks Skye. Though my legs have bulked up, the weight has gone around my middle which is in the right place. My jeans are very tight on my legs (and butt!) but I can fasten my belt up an extra notch on my waist.

How's your legs training doing, are you happy with your gains/losses


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> Thanks Skye. Though my legs have bulked up, the weight has gone around my middle which is in the right place. My jeans are very tight on my legs (and butt!) but I can fasten my belt up an extra notch on my waist.
> 
> How's your legs training doing, are you happy with your gains/losses


No of course not I'm female we are never happy with body...more muscle is the desire onward and upwards as they say. The jeans are tight on the butt?? But that's good isn't it?? Could u rest a pint on it this the question!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> No of course not I'm female we are never happy with body...more muscle is the desire onward and upwards as they say. The jeans are tight on the butt?? But that's good isn't it?? Could u rest a pint on it this the question!


Yeah it is good. Filled out nicely!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> No of course not I'm female we are never happy with body...more muscle is the desire onward and upwards as they say. The jeans are tight on the butt?? But that's good isn't it?? Could u rest a pint on it this the question!


Hahahaaa and drink from it?:laugh: I'm not the acrobat here My wife even took a pic of it on my phone. Seems she's happy about something!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> Hahahaaa and drink from it?:laugh: I'm not the acrobat here My wife even took a pic of it on my phone. Seems she's happy about something!


Happy wife= tick!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Happy wife= tick!


Sometimes!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> Sometimes!


Yes..and that's no doubt because 'sometimes' hubby is right pain in ass...hehe


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

No gym today, all sorted for this week. Some good workouts. Chest attack tomorrow.

Nice lounge around in the garden this afternoon with a Dean Koontz book, Jake Bugg CD and large jug of orange squash and ice. Bliss:cool2:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

After a very busy weekend at home and with family, I finally managed to visit the gym. Still got five days in and felt rather refreshed with the slightly cooler weather and two-day break.

Week 3, Day 5. Chest and triceps:

Converging chest press (machine):

Pyramid sets (revisited from years ago), heavy to light:

1 set / 20 reps @ 39kg (quick warm-up)

1 x 10 x 84kg (spotter to pull start first rep) - a killer!

1 x 10 x 63kg ditto above

1 x 10 x 45kg

1 x 10 x 23kg - after the previous sets, this light weight felt like a ton.

Chest pumped like f*ck!

Single dumbbell raise "100's" - on flat bench, above head:

1 x 40 x 36kg

1 x 30 x 40kg

1 x 20 x 42kg

1 x 7 (to fail) x 46kg - couldn't manage full 10 reps.

Aching like Hell so had a 10-minute rest.

Triceps pulldowns, straight bar:

2 x 15 x 59kg

1 x 10 x 67kg

1 x 6 x 75kg

Arms really killing now, so called it a day. Wanted to do dips but no chance.

Expecting good improvement gains from today's session.

I am always surprised and puzzled as to why I can do the flat bench dumbbell and bar presses without a problem, but shoulder and fly work aggravates my shoulder and I find those impossible. It's only a marginal twist of the hands. Who knows!

Thanks for reading guys.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> After a very busy weekend at home and with family, I finally managed to visit the gym. Still got five days in and felt rather refreshed with the slightly cooler weather and two-day break.
> 
> Week 3, Day 5. Chest and triceps:
> 
> ...


Good session mate. Those 100's look like killers. May give them a go sometime. Regarding your shoulders, do you specifically warm up your rotator cuffs beforehand? I do before any shoulder or chest work out and find it helps.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> After a very busy weekend at home and with family, I finally managed to visit the gym. Still got five days in and felt rather refreshed with the slightly cooler weather and two-day break.
> 
> Week 3, Day 5. Chest and triceps:
> 
> ...


Good session mate. Those 100's look like killers. May give them a go sometime. Regarding your shoulders, do you specifically warm up your rotator cuffs beforehand? I do before any shoulder or chest work out and find it helps.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Good session mate. Those 100's look like killers. May give them a go sometime. Regarding your shoulders, do you specifically warm up your rotator cuffs beforehand? I do before any shoulder or chest work out and find it helps.


That is good advice, Dirk, but I fear it's arthritis setting in. I'll certainly give it a go and probably speak to one of the PT's to help me do it right!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

No gym today. Can't get motivated for various reasons. Quick ride on bike instead


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> No gym today. Can't get motivated for various reasons. Quick ride on bike instead


Just get your ass down to that Gym ... no slacking allowed :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Greshie said:


> Just get your ass down to that Gym ... no slacking allowed :lol:


I'll be there for 2 tomorrow for a good session. After that I have my long-awaited consulation at the hospital. They should tell me about my 5-hour blood test session and, moe importantly, the MRI scan from two weeks ago. I'm apprehensive but I need to find out what's causing those awful headaches.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> I'll be there for 2 tomorrow for a good session. After that I have my long-awaited consulation at the hospital. They should tell me about my 5-hour blood test session and, moe importantly, the MRI scan from two weeks ago. I'm apprehensive but I need to find out what's causing those awful headaches.


Good Luck for tomorrow Loz :thumbup1:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> I'll be there for 2 tomorrow for a good session. After that I have my long-awaited consulation at the hospital. They should tell me about my 5-hour blood test session and, moe importantly, the MRI scan from two weeks ago. I'm apprehensive but I need to find out what's causing those awful headaches.


I'm sure you'll be fine mate. There's a thousand things can cause headaches. Only natural that we think the worst.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I'm sure you'll be fine mate. There's a thousand things can cause headaches. Only natural that we think the worst.


Thanks, Dirk. I didn't get get to the gym as I pnly got up at 1.45pm and this appointment was at 4. I don't like rushing my workout and clock watching, so I had to give the gym a miss. I will be there tomorrow.

....And they found nothing wrong with my head from the results. Good news but it does mean that I will have to start again now with the docs. Definity something not right! I'll take a look at your journal now mate. Been a while since I looked in


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

After an unexpectedly busy past three days, I went back to the gym. A lay off has done me good however. Felt fit, alert and strong today.

Week 4, Day 1. Legs+:

Seated leg press:

1 set x 40 reps @ 64kg Normally a warm-up with 40 reps on a lighter weight, but managed this okay despite a brief pause at 31 reps!

3 x 12 x 134kg

2 x 10 x 161kg

1 x 8 x 180kg

1 x 11 (to fail) x 220kg

Left out curls and went straight to Calf Raises. Max weight:

5 x 20 x 140kg

1 x 14 (to fail) x 160kg (attached two 10kg discs to stack)

Legs burning but looking really pumped, especially at sides. Calves very toned.

Quick 5 mins fast walk on treadmill to loosen up.

'Converging' lat pulldowns - couldn't get on wide grip machine:

1 x 5 x 40kg

1 x 5 x 45kg

1 x 5 x 54kg

1 x 5 x 63kg

Similar to @Greshie's exercise yesterday. Enjoyable and too add to regular regime.

Left after exactly one hour today. Feeling much happier than of late.

Thanks guys


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

A very short go at it today. Feeling tired due to muggy weather.

Week 4, Day 2. Triceps only:

Pulldowns, angle bar, close grip, chest height:

1 set x 30 reps @ 45kg

1 x 15 x 54kg

1 x 12 x 63kg

1 x 10 x 72kg

1 x 8 x 80kg

Single dumbbell raise. Flat bench over head:

1 x 40 x 36kg

1 x 30 x 40kg

1 x 20 x 42kg

1 x 10 x 46kg

That's it, I'm afraid. Energy sapped. Note to self: Must do better tomorrow! :mellow:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> A very short go at it today. Feeling tired due to muggy weather.
> 
> Week 4, Day 2. Triceps only:
> 
> ...


Hello, still going strong I see...at least U did something that's the important thing eh :thumbup1:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Hello, still going strong I see...at least U did something that's the important thing eh :thumbup1:


Thanks Skye. Gawd I feel old today. Creaking and groaning. Last night at work tonight so I'll be back on form tomorrow I think


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> Thanks Skye. Gawd I feel old today. Creaking and groaning. Last night at work tonight so I'll be back on form tomorrow I think


I know it's annoying when niggles start I noticed my knee cracking the other day...do u take glucosamine or anything??


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> I know it's annoying when niggles start I noticed my knee cracking the other day...do u take glucosamine or anything??


I think it's only due to my legs training yesterday after a few days off. I pushed it a bit!

I took Diclofenac tablets prescribed for a lower back problem for about three years until I became immune to those. By coincidence, I started using cod liver oil capsules and my back problem is all but gone. Two a day, plus a Wellman tablet. I drink just one protein shake now and I'm thinking about knocking that on the head. I eat 5kgs of chicken a week in various disguises and that should be enough really.

*:laugh: When I say "chicken in disguises" I meant in pasta, soups, etc.....not me dressing up as a policeman or Spiderman eating it!!!!!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> I think it's only due to my legs training yesterday after a few days off. I pushed it a bit!
> 
> I took Diclofenac tablets prescribed for a lower back problem for about three years until I became immune to those. By coincidence, I started using cod liver oil capsules and my back problem is all but gone. Two a day, plus a Wellman tablet. I drink just one protein shake now and I'm thinking about knocking that on the head. I eat 5kgs of chicken a week in various disguises and that should be enough really.
> 
> *:laugh: When I say "chicken in disguises" I meant in pasta, soups, etc.....not me dressing up as a policeman or Spiderman eating it!!!!!


Glad u knocked the diclofenac on the head...awful stuff.

Wellman tablet ohhh I hope that's what it says on the tin and not a disguise...well endowed man tablet? Lol u didn't miss a word right??


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Glad u knocked the diclofenac on the head...awful stuff.
> 
> Wellman tablet ohhh I hope that's what it says on the tin and not a disguise...well endowed man tablet? Lol u didn't miss a word right??


Hahahaaaa:laugh:HeeHee. Well, I would be boasting, Skye. But perhaps they should be renamed for me!! No, sadly they are harmless vitamins. And I don't mean those blue diamond-shaped ones! Don't need them! :blush:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Just got around to posting yesterday's journal. Luckily, I made shorthand scribblings in my notebook...

Week 4, Day 3 (Friday). Chest:

Chest press (machine):

1set x 30reps x 45kgs

3 x 15 x 54

3 x 12 x 63

1 x 10 x 72

2 x 8 x 84

1 x 6 x 90

Machine fly:

3 x 12 x 54

3 x 8 x 72

Flat bench on Smith:

3 x 12 x 60

2 x 12 x 80

That was it. Tired and hungry.

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Today. Week 4, Day 4. Biceps: Bustin' these boulders out....

Machine curls warm-up:

1 set x 40 reps x 36kg

3 x 25 x 23kg ..... Very light but arms nicely pumped ready for heavy stuff:

Standing stack, straight bar:

3 x 12 x 63kg

1 x 10 x 72

1 x 7 (to fail) x 84 couldn't manage any more of these. Annoyed.

5 mins rest. Banana.

Standing curls, e-z bar:

1 x 10 x 30kg

1 x 10 x 35kg

1 x 8 x 45

1 x 5 (to fail) x 50

Very pleased with myself on lifting the 50kgs on e-z bar.

Felt almighty pump in right arm as I reached the final two reps.

Finished with 20 very quick reps back on the machine curl (18kg each arm).

Tomorrow: Legs.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> I think it's only due to my legs training yesterday after a few days off. I pushed it a bit!
> 
> I took Diclofenac tablets prescribed for a lower back problem for about three years until I became immune to those. By coincidence, I started using cod liver oil capsules and my back problem is all but gone. Two a day, plus a Wellman tablet. I drink just one protein shake now and I'm thinking about knocking that on the head. I eat 5kgs of chicken a week in various disguises and that should be enough really.
> 
> *:laugh: When I say "chicken in disguises" I meant in pasta, soups, etc.....not me dressing up as a policeman or Spiderman eating it!!!!!


I'm the same with diclofenac. I may give cod liver oil a try.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Your shifting some weight there girl... subbed


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi. Having a week off work to catch up with various tasks and things that need doing. Hopefully fitting in some good gym time...

Week 5, Day 1 (Monday). Legs:

For a change I did straightforward sets of 3 today. Except final set on each.

10 mins watm-up on treadmill. Straight to level 15 incline. Speed 6.4kmh. pushing up that hill hard on for ten minutes.

Machine leg curls - curling nearly horizontal, then flex and 2 sec hold at top:

3 sets x 15 reps x 54kg

3 x 10 x 63kg

3 x 8 x 72kg

1 x 9 x 84kg (to fail)

Reverse leg curls - hamstring:

3 x 10 x 36kg

3 x 10 x 45kg

3 x 10 x 54kg

Seated leg press:

3 x 15 x 100kg (quick warm-up)

3 x 12 x 118kg

3 x 10 x 145kg

3 x 8 x 185kg

Legs extremely tired now, a lot of reps here. Veins really showing on bulging knee quads!

1 x 6 x 220kg

Hard to walk, so pranced around the perimeter of the gym like John Wayne doing back kicks!!

Thanks for reading


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Good session there matey :thumb:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> Hi. Having a week off work to catch up with various tasks and things that need doing. Hopefully fitting in some good gym time...
> 
> Week 5, Day 1 (Monday). Legs:
> 
> ...


Is this not frowned upon?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Is this not frowned upon?


Oh nooooo. Ha ha. I don't get that excited at the gym:laugh:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hamster said:


> John Wayne is a good look to have after legs ...well done :thumb:


I agree. The legs may be looking okay but I think I'll stop wearing the stetson hat! :cowboy:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

After an evening of being transfixed by a memory lane trip through 1940's nostalgia (se I'm Straight), six hours later I'm here with the write-up of today's journal. It was very tough, Being off work all week is proving more fatigue-driven than being at work all night. I managed to do....a bit! :whistling:

Week 5, Day 2 (Wednesday) Biceps + Triceps "double bill":

Single standing curls. Each arm:

3 sets x 12 reps x 15kg

2 x 10 x 17.5kg

1 x 9 (to fail) x 20kg - very weak. Pathetic start. Went to machine instead....

Arm curl stack, seated - single arm each:

1 x 25 x 18kg getting pumped up quick to make a f*ckin' effort...

1 x 12 x 23kg

Tired already. Eight hours sorting out junk and stuff and driving taking toll. Gotta bloody try:angry: ....

Decided to try triceps for a while....

Standing stack pulldowns, close grip angle bar:

3 x 12 x 54kg

2 x 12 x 63kg feeling better with tri's!....

1 x 10 x 72kg

1 x 14 (fail) x 84kg

Managed this very well. On a roll.....new lease of life....

Flat bench dumbbell raises, single weight over chest w/fingers 'locked':

1 x 30 x 40kg

1 x 20 x 44kg hsrd. Sooooo hard!!....

1 x 7 x 46kg

That's it. Absolutely shagg*ed after that. A bit of a mediocre sesh, feeling whacked but getting a surge of energy every so often. Felt really odd. :confused1:

Drove home feeling really strange and promply crashed out for nearly three hours.

Bizarre. Life's upside down at the moment. I'm a silly old 48-year-old daft lad! :wink:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hamster said:


> Morning Lozer.
> 
> Last day holiday for you is it? You still doing jobs today?
> 
> ...


Thanks Hammy.

Yes. Last day of my hols. It's been a nice week off but I've been very busy with the memorabilia and house sorting out. Still a lot to do and it will take another couple of months. Anyway, I've still got the weekend to relax before going back to work on Sunday night.

I do enjoy training my arms, always been strong there but I don't normally do both muscle groups at the same time. I knew I would ache a lot yesterday.

No matter, I'll be training legs today. You take care, I'm observing your amazing progress.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Feeling a lot of pain in my left shoulder today, which looks like it's here to stay. Back and shoulder exercises were scheduled but I've shelved these for now.

Instead, I've added a second legs session. Very humid and muggy again but I coped with it....

Week 5, Day 3 (Friday). Legs:

Seated leg curl, machine:

1 set x 25 reps x 45kg (warm-up)....as if I need warming up...! :wacko:

2 x 15 x 54kg

2 x 12 x 63kg

1 x 10 x 72kg - heavy set, flexing at top of lift.

1 x 8 x 84kg - as above.

For the final 6 reps I lifted once to the top and simply flexed at top of movement, lowering legs very slightly on each rep. 90kg.

Reverse leg curls - straight sets:

3 x 12 x 45kg

3 x 12 x 54kg

*New exercise* Reverse hamstring/glute curl bench - flat (prone):

1 x 15 x 45kg

1 x 12 x 54kg

1 x 8 x 60kg

Felt twinge in lower back due to arching - good for hamstrings though.

Seated leg press. Favourite exercise of all. Did the "100 split-repper"!:

40 reps x 72kg - getting a real buzz from that.

30 reps x 125kg - stood and kicked legs for a minute....

20 reps x 160kg - paused and stretched/flexed.

10 reps x 195kg - stood and stretched again.

After 2 mins, went for max weight to fail:

14 reps x 220kg.

Legs feeling (and looking) really gross!

This was an enjoyably knackering workout this morning. Seeing rejuvenated results in thighs after the 5 week point in my journal.

Gave calf raises a miss today, plenty done whilst using reverse curls anyway.

Had to be at auction rooms at 1.30pm, so quick shower and loaded car.

Thanks for reading


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I have just seen this and am in like flint!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

morning lozzer, hows it hangin?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> morning lozzer, hows it hangin?


Great mate. You OK?

My training is shelved for today now because there's a music festival in Hull city centre I've just been asked to go to.

Just local bands but it's free and there's beer on.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I will leave if you prefere?:laugh:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

biglbs said:


> I will leave if you prefere?:laugh:


Leave? Why would you leave, mate? :huh:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Leave? Why would you leave, mate? :huh:


You ignored me,i am very upset ya know,i may be big,but I am the same size inside,just made of wires and pipes!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

biglbs said:


> You ignored me,i am very upset ya know,i may be big,but I am the same size inside,just made of wires and pipes!


I haven't ignored anybody I don't believe, especially you Bigkgs. I'm confused:confused1:

Please explain. I think you're ace!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Finally, this week's chest session. Pretty cool:cool: in the gym today for a change. Despite my shoulder problem, which means no dumbbell presses, I was abke to go quite heavy today on other exercises...

Week 5, Day 4 (Sunday). Chest:

Seated chest press:

1set x 25 reps x 45kg quickfire warm-up.

3 x 12 x 54kg

2 x 10 x 63kg

- - - - - - - -

Seated chest press - reverse pyramid push:

(spot with initial pull on machine handles to start me off)

1 x 10 x 90kg no rest

1 x 10 x 54kg no rest

1 x 14 x 32kg to fail no rest

1 x 7 x 18kg to fail

The above is a killer but really pumps the pecs. Had 10-minute breather.

Cable crossover:

3 x 10 x 45kg each side

Smith press, flat bench. No incline:

2 x 15 x 40kg

2 x 10 x 50kg getting bloody tired

1 x 10 x 60kg

Enough! Pleased with myself today and ready now for a kip before tea with grandkids later.

Cheers guys!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

biglbs said:


> I have just seen this and am in like flint!


Mate I am kidding you about not liking this post,your ok,a nice fella too!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> Finally, this week's chest session. Pretty cool:cool: in the gym today for a change. Despite my shoulder problem, which means no dumbbell presses, I was abke to go quite heavy today on other exercises...
> 
> Week 5, Day 4 (Sunday). Chest:
> 
> ...


Nice session mate. That reverse pyramid looks killer


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Mate I am kidding you about not liking this post,your ok,a nice fella too!


Don't ignore this one mate, FFS!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Short biceps session today. Shoulder aches like Hellevil2: so I did mt "double dumbbell" curl exercises to spread the weight a bit, rather than single curls which are affecting my left delt area.

Week 6, Day 1 (Tuesday). Biceps:

Preacher with 2 dumbbells, raised together:

3 sets x 12 reps x 2x15kg

2 x 10 x 2x18kg

1 x 8 x 2x20kg

1 x 6 x 2x22.5kg

Standing curls w/stack, strsight bar - wide grip:

2 x 15 x 45kg

2 x 12 x 54kg

2 x 10 x 63kg

1 x 9 (to fail) x 80kg

Machine curls:

1 x 20 x 26kg

1 x 18 x 32kg

1 x 15 x 45kg

1 x 12 x 54kg

Doesn't look a lot but enough for today thanks!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks for looking in, guys


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

No probs, always got my eye on your journal matey :thumb:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hello lozzer one  . I see all is going well.....keep up,the good work, nice bicep in the avi ohhhhhhhh :thumbup1:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Hello lozzer one  . I see all is going well.....keep up,the good work, nice bicep in the avi ohhhhhhhh :thumbup1:


Thanks Skye. I keep changing my avi from time to time. This is the first one I used when I joined the site four months ago and shows my arm off quite nicely so I keep being told!

How are you today and are you training? I'm doing legs today (again)


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> Thanks Skye. I keep changing my avi from time to time. This is the first one I used when I joined the site four months ago and shows my arm off quite nicely so I keep being told!
> 
> How are you today and are you training? I'm doing legs today (again)


I'm good thank you. No training for me I had legs yesterday.....so been catching up with everything else. Getting frustrated with training just at point where I'm lifting / pushing / pulling all I physically can now. Reached my peak time for a trainer I think, it's seeking out the decent ones.

Your legs should be popping ..feels great after leg day though doesn't it.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> I'm good thank you. No training for me I had legs yesterday.....so been catching up with everything else. Getting frustrated with training just at point where I'm lifting / pushing / pulling all I physically can now. Reached my peak time for a trainer I think, it's seeking out the decent ones.
> 
> Your legs should be popping ..feels great after leg day though doesn't it.


Yeah, you do sometimes think "Why do I still do all this?" or "I'm getting to old for this". It's hard to keep the motivation going and even more difficult beating a personal best. I reside myself to that now.

Having said that, I've just done a legs session and surprised myself how much energy I had today. Don't think my legs are 'popping', as you say, but they feel in good shape at the moment. A cycle ride to the gym was even better.

Good idea about a new trainer, Skye. New ideas and methods always give you a new lease of life in training.

I'm about to go outside with a nice mug of camomile tea. I'll put my journal on later.

Take care.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Week 6, Day 2 (Wednesday). Legs:

6 sets x 20 reps x 79kg

4 x 15 x 90kg

4 x 12 x 110kg

2 x 10 x 134kg

1 x 8 x 161kg

1 x 14 x 220kg full stack to fail. Jeez!

Leg curl:

1 x 25 x 35kg

4 x 12 x 45kg

3 x 10 x 54kg

1 x 8 x 72kg

Calf raise:

6 x 20 x 175kg

From next time I'm changing the layout of my journal. Basically, it's annoying writing things down all the time as I do each exercise, then I write it all again on my mobile when I get home. It's a chore I can do without.

I now have 22 days of training since I started my journal and I have copied each session onto separate cards, using the computer at work.

I will use these cards in a random way each day from now on.

My journal will still detail what I do and the weights but it will be less time consuming.

I'll do a list of every session since I began for my own benefit tomorrow


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

As I mentioned earlier, I'm simplifying my journal write-up.

The following is just an update for my benefit so I can track my progress at a glance. A brief list of stats now of my first five weeks since my journal began.

Week 1:

Day 1: legs. Day 2: biceps. Day 3: chest/triceps. Day 4: shoulders/lats/abs. Day 5: General intensive.

Week 2:

Day 1: legs/biceps. Day 2:? (missing!) Day 3/4: general intensive. Day 5: legs. Day 6: biceps.

Week 3:

Day 1: bike ride (9-mile). Day 2: general intensive. Day 3: triceps. Day 4: legs. Day 5: chest/triceps.

Week 4:

Day 1: legs/lats. Day 2: triceps. Day 3: chest. Day 4: biceps.

Week 5:

Day 1: legs. Day 2: biceps/triceps. Day 3: legs. Day 4: chest.

So there we are so far. 21 sessions, an average of four training days per week. I go hard, I go heavy, I'm getting good results.

Triceps session today. I'll keep you posted!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Welcome to the new look journal from LaurieLoz. It's clearer, easier-to-read layout is causing a storm in the world of bodybuilding:cool2:

Week 6, Day 3 (Thursday): Triceps/Lats/Shoulders/Abs:

Triceps machine:

1 set of 25reps (35kg). Then 12 reps each (41/45/50/64/72kg).

Diverging lat pulldown:

3 sets / 12 reps (45/50/55kg).

Shoulder press, flat bench (free weights):

3 sets / 10 reps (all 50kg).

* Very happy with this. Felt twinge in left shoulder on last set. Otherwise fine.

Ab crunch:

4 sets / 20 reps (36/45/54/60kg).

Return to triceps machine - heavy:

2 sets / 12 reps (64/72kg).

Bit of a variety today and a fairly easy session. Not too much weight but a catching up of missed body parts


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

That is easier mate:thumb:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I don't like change. It makes me nervous.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Good lifting, though.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> I'm good thank you. No training for me I had legs yesterday.....so been catching up with everything else. Getting frustrated with training just at point where I'm lifting / pushing / pulling all I physically can now. Reached my peak time for a trainer I think, it's seeking out the decent ones.
> 
> Your legs should be popping ..feels great after leg day though doesn't it.


Skye have you tried having a deload week? Come back with lighter weights and start again. You might break through your plateau


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Skye have you tried having a deload week? Come back with lighter weights and start again. You might break through your plateau


 @Skye666 Dirk's right. Push too hard too fast and it's frustrating when you can't reach your goals. The body sometimes has had enough. Go a bit lighter and your body gets time to repair those tired muscles and limbs. It happens to me occasionally. I usually get round this by either leaving those body parts alone or resting completely for a couple of days. I surprise myself by going back lifting better weights and my body feels rejuvenated. 

Dirk, re: your first post above. Change makes you nervous because you're 50 now!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I could still pass for 49


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I could still pass for 49


Rest assured half that age looking at your avi. Unless the photo was taken 25 years ago!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks guys il try it


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Thanks guys il try it


You've got an advantage, Skye. Time is on your side


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Good session for legs completed again for the simple reason I like training legs.

Week 6, Day 4 (Saturday) Legs:

Seated leg press:

1 set each of the following:

40 x 73kg

20 x 97kg

15 x 113kg

12 x 125kg

10 x 147kg

8 x 161kg

8 x 185kg

Leg curl:

1 x 25 x 35kg warm-up

3 x 10 x 66kg

2 x 6 x 75kg

1 x 11 x 100kg to fail.

Calf raise. 4 sets reverse pyramid. 1 set each (100 reps total):

40 x 175kg - harder than it sounds!!

30 x 100kg

20 x 73kg

10 x 66kg

Had a breather. Calves really burning...

17 x 54kg to fail.

Treadmill walk at 6.4kph for 5 mins to rest and stretch!

Thanks guys


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

You are training very hard brother,good work ,reps given x


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

biglbs said:


> You are training very hard brother,good work ,reps given x


Likewise. Cheers:beer:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Was going to tbe gym today but ended up going shopping and cleaning a fridge instead.

No matter as I've had four sessions this week. Right on track


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Doing a bit later. Working on some upper body stuff. Biceps, back and lats with possibly some abs thrown in for good measure.

So it's leaving work for home at 6am. Kip. Up. Gym.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hamster said:


> Morning Lozler.
> 
> I hope work was ok.
> 
> Have a good sleep and gym session.


Thanks Hamster. Good morning to you too!

Yes, work wasn't too bad. Nothing too strenuous on a Sunday, but ready for bed now.

Have a good day


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Feeling rather lethargic today so I've only done a bit of training. It's always like this on a Monday after the first night back at work. I never used to train on Mondays so I won't be from next week. Anyway, today went thus...

Week 7, Day 1 (Monday):

Back:

Seated row: 3 sets x 12 x 54kg

Reverse fly machine: 3 sets x 12 x 45kg

Lats:

Lat pulldown - wide: 3 x 12 x 54; 3 x 8 x 63kg

Lat pulldown - close: 1 x 54; 1 x 63; 1 x 72kg

Abs:

Foreward crunches: 4 sets of 20 reps - 32/45/54/63kg only 12 managed on 63kg set.

That was all I could manage. I really had to force myself to go today. Left proposed biceps session until tomorrow.

Better than nothing! :mellow:


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2013)

Looking good mate, will be doing back on wed. Although haven't done abs in 20 months.

And aiming to get a few days in this week myself starting wed :thumbup1:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I may give your calf raise routine a try. I'll drop the ham curls like you said and put them in. So 40x175 is harder than it sounds is it? That's worrying, cos it sounds really ****ing hard!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I may give your calf raise routine a try. I'll drop the ham curls like you said and put them in. So 40x175 is harder than it sounds is it? That's worrying, cos it sounds really ****ing hard!


It is tough on that first set. I change my calf raise method occasionally. This idea is similar to Greshie's - a continuous set.

Normally I'll do 4-5 sets of 20-25 on the same max weight. I rest for 2 or 3 minutes between sets, whichever exercise I'm doing. Give 'em both a go


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

@Jimmysteve95 If you're seriously into competitive training (which I'm not) you should count the bar as well. As long I keep upping the weight I'm not that bothered anymore


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> @Jimmysteve95 If you're seriously into competitive training (which I'm not) you should count the bar as well. As long I keep upping the weight I'm not that bothered anymore


Yeah I do !


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Feeling good today and the session went really well...

Week 7, Day 2 (Tuesday). Biceps only - going heavy:

Started by wrapping a couple of straps around the A-Frame. Loops set just below chest height.

Leant at a 45° angle and pulled myself up a dozen times, keeping all the weight pn the biceps. Harder than it sounds and gets the blood flowing.

Standing alt. Dumbbell curls:

1 x 12 x 15kg; 1 x 10 x 17.5kg; 1 x 8 x 20kg

E-Z bar on preacher bench. Seat high, reaching low to isolate lower biceps:

3 x 10 x 25kg

Standing e-z curls:

1 x 12 x 30kg

1 x 10 x 35kg

1 x 6 x 40kg

Standing stack:

1 x 10 x 54kg

1 x 8 x 63kg

1 x 6 x 72kg - a killer!

Finished with 25 straight reps on arm curl machine. Light 35kg.

A good hour with resting 3-4 minutes on each set. Arms feeling stronger.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

nice arm session mate. It's my back and arms day tomorrow. I'm supposed to be on a deload this week, but can never resist pushing it a bit, so may hit my arms with some curls.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> nice arm session mate. It's my back and arms day tomorrow. I'm supposed to be on a deload this week, but can never resist pushing it a bit, so may hit my arms with some curls.


Won't do any harm, mate. Go for it!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi. After yesterday's mish mash of a workout, I'm back on course.

Week 7, Day 3 (Sunday). Chest/triceps:

Triceps extention:

1 x 40 x 36kg

1 x 30 x 45kg

1 x 20 x 54kg

1 x 10 x 63kg

14 reps to fail at 72kg

Chest press:

3 x 12 x 54

2 x 10 x 63

2 x 8 x 72

Single dumbbell raise above head, flat bench:

1 x 40 x 35kg

1 x 30 x 40kg

1 x 20 x 44kg

12 reps to fail at 50kg

Triceps killing me, so I shelved my planned barbell lifts.

A few ab crunches and pullups to finish.

All-out legs beasting session tomorrow


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hamster said:


> Looks a good session there Lozler :thumbup1:
> 
> Hope Your weekend is going ok.


Yeah thanks, Hammy.

A decent session. First since Tuesday. I just haven't had time to knuckle down and get into it.

Weekend's been really good. How about you?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hamster said:


> As long as you go at some point I wouldn't worry. I know life gets In The way sometimes.
> 
> Glad you had a good weekend.
> 
> ...


Good stuff. I love York.

Neanderthals? I've had a couple of those sorts to deal with on this site today. Daft lads!:laugh:


----------



## Mark 3 (Aug 18, 2013)

Paz1982 said:


> nice avi mate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I,ll be back!!!!


----------



## Mark 3 (Aug 18, 2013)

Milky said:


> I will pop in as and when, us oldies need to stick together.


That's an amazing back u have mod!!!!!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hello laurielozzer

U seem to managing to keep the training going well, making good progress, such dedication sir!

Getting hassle? Oh noo...treat with contempt it deserves i say :gun_bandana:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Right I dodnt wanna say anything as journals arent the place for petty foolishness but nobody has given Laurie any hassle was simply a differing of opinion nothing more nothing less.

Laurie - when you say to someone that nobody has time for them on a forum you must expect someone to say something in return.

Anyway my man glad to see your training is goin well and I will continue to read

Have a good evening all


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mark 3 said:


> That's an amazing back u have mod!!!!!


yep, lot better than yours connor now lets get you banned again rather than you spoil someone'e journal ay... :thumbup1:


----------



## Mark 3 (Aug 18, 2013)

Milky said:


> yep, lot better than yours connor now lets get you banned again rather than you spoil someone'e journal ay... :thumbup1:


??


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Hello laurielozzer
> 
> U seem to managing to keep the training going well, making good progress, such dedication sir!
> 
> Getting hassle? Oh noo...treat with contempt it deserves i say :gun_bandana:


+ @Hamster

Nothing I haven't had before. The same tiny minority clique who parade all threads troublecausing. Yes, I now ignore these silly little boys!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Hamster said:


> It must be have 'loads Of accounts Month of August' cos I know someone else that has 2 on here parading as a pseudonym lol. :lol:


Its been mental TBH, there are a few with about 6 but no posts.

I am waiting for one to post so we can arrange to meet up and have a dance :whistling:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Breda said:


> Right I dodnt wanna say anything as journals arent the place for petty foolishness but nobody has given Laurie any hassle was simply a differing of opinion nothing more nothing less.
> 
> Laurie - when you say to someone that nobody has time for them on a forum you must expect someone to say something in return.
> 
> ...


Hi mate. Thanks for looking in, by default, on my journal. I appreciate your comments on it. Do you have one?

On the Facebook issue, we will have to agree to disagree I think. I'm not going back into that thread as I've said my bit and I won't change my mind.

I have no time for Mish but that's by the by. This is my journal thread and I keep it solely for training purposes, plus a little light hearted banter.

@Milky I've never heard of Mark 3. It's puzzling though why he's appeared on my journal page. He certainly hasn't offered any relevant input!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hamster said:


> @Laurieloz
> 
> Good morning my dear.
> 
> Hope you have a good day today (sleeping !!)


Morning Hammy.

Yes. Thanks. Sunday night's always a toughie, first night of the week workwise. I'll sleep well and should be up at 1, at the gym for about 2.30. A strong, intense week of training planned after last week's series of unplanned obstacles!

You're back training fully this week I believe. I haven't looked in at your journal today but I'll have a peek when I wake up.

Have a nice day


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hamster said:


> I guess your Sunday is like our Monday...but least you got the first one out of the way.
> 
> What are you training today?
> 
> ...


Hi Hammy.

I agree sometimes it can be a chore doing the journal updates, I'm still trying to simplify my write-ups:mellow:

Doing legs predominently (ooh word for today!), and I feel like really pushing my quads to the limit.

I also need to keep up some basic flat-bench shoulder presses to see if my strength is returning in my left delt area, or if I really do have the onset of arthritis.

The bench I use has an 'inverted' hand grip which turns the palms outward slightly. This appears to make these presses more comfortable on my shoulder. I did just 50kgs last time, but that was still an improvement and there was little pain around the delt.

We'll see how this one goes today.

So it's fundamentally lots of leg presses, calf raises and the shoulder presses


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Well I had to give the shoulder exercises a miss after all because my triceps had been overdone yesterday. Try again tomorrow.

Today then, I revisited a set of leg exercises I did in week 2. I have all those early sessions reprinted onto 'handy cards', which I can select at random. Here then are those exercises again with some slight adjustments in weight...

Week 8, Day 1 (Monday). Legs:

Seated leg press, part 1 (light-medium):

100 reps: 40x73kg 30x84kg 20x97kg 10x113kg

Leg curl, part 1:

100 reps: 40x35kg 30x41kg 20x47kg 10x54kg

* The first two exercises take some time and although the weights are fairly light, it's bloody hard to do the 100 reps. Good luck, @Dirk McQuickly when you start yours

Calf raises ( pushing toes forward only; no thigh movement):

5 sets x 20 reps x 140kg

Soles of feet hurt more than calves!

Reverse leg curl (hamstrings):

2 sets. 20 reps. 35/45kg each.

Leg curl, part 2 - heavy:

3 sets: 10x 66kg 10x73kg 12x84kg to fail

Leg press, part 2:

5 sets: 15x127kg 12x145kg 10x161kg 8x185kg 3x220kg had it!

A great session. My legs are feeling nackered but expanded! Cycked home very slowly indeed.

If you want to try any of my sessions, or implement some of my exercises, please let me know how you get on.

Thanks guys


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Nice session! I'll let you know how I get on.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Laurieloz said:


> Hi mate. Thanks for looking in, by default, on my journal. I appreciate your comments on it. Do you have one?
> 
> On the Facebook issue, we will have to agree to disagree I think. I'm not going back into that thread as I've said my bit and I won't change my mind.
> 
> ...


He was Connor B mate, he's tried logging on under umpteen guises since as well, the pr**k.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Milky said:


> He was Connor B mate, he's tried logging on under umpteen guises since as well, the pr**k.


Really? He's a real weird [email protected]! Thanks for seeing him off mate. I won't have that sort of low life on my thread


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Gonna keep abit more of an eye on this, I need to start following more journals :thumbup1:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> Gonna keep abit more of an eye on this, I need to start following more journals :thumbup1:


Thanks for looking in mate


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Ran out of time yesterday for this write-up. I left my training card at home, but as memory serves, this was yesterday's workout.

Week 8, Day 2 (Tuesday). Shoulders, lats, abs:

Flat shoulder press:

3 sets of 12 reps each: 50kg/55kg

1 set x 8 reps x 60kg .... Shoulder in painful twinge. Had to stop.

Lat pulldown:

3 sets x 12 reps x 54/63/72kg

Ab crunch:

6 sets x 15 reps x 45(3) & 54(3)

Seated row:

4 sets x 10 reps x 45/54/63/72kgs

Doesn't look much on 'paper', but believe me, this was tough. I still can't get my left shoulder to function without feeling the most painful stabbing. Never mind.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> Ran out of time yesterday for this write-up. I left my training card at home, but as memory serves, this was yesterday's workout.
> 
> Week 8, Day 2 (Tuesday). Shoulders, lats, abs:
> 
> ...


looks good to me ! more than I'm doing at the moment !


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

All set to do a bit of an upper body "tone-up" today, but for some unknown reason, a cardio session seemed appetising.

I decided to split an hour into four specific exercises...

Week 8, Day 3 (Friday). Cardio:

Treadmill: Set to speed 7.2kph which is as fast I can walk without running.

4 mins at 7.2kph flat speed walk.

2 mins at 6.4kph on a level 15 incline. "Running up that hill".

4 mins speed walk again.

4 mins incline again.

1 min 'cool down'. Loved all that.

Rowing machine:

Full 20 mins on level 10, alternating hand grip to underhand/overhand to work biceps on pull also.

Bike:

Flat out at level 14 for 15 mins.

A bit of a change, dripping with sweat. New trainers are great; can't wait to leg press tomorrow.

Sirry for the delay in this write-up, we've had the grandkids tonight!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi there.

Despite not being able to find a great deal of willpower to train today, I thought I'd better make an effort as I've only been to the gym twice in the week.

With urgent leg work needed, I found some drive and got to work.

Week 8, Day 3 (Sunday). Legs +:

Leg press:

2 sets each of 12 reps: 100/125/147/163/180kg = 10 sets total.

Leg curl:

1 set each, going up to really heavy: 12x54kg 10x63kg 8x72kg 6x84kg = 4 sets total.

Extra fail set of "lower quad flexes": 15x90kg !! hurts!

Calf raises: "@Greshie Special" :

1 set x 60 reps x 120kg, plus own set of 25 reps x 180kg.

More leg presses - to max weight:

1 set x 12 reps each: 161/185/220kg max. Very pleased as no failure!

Tricep extension machine:

6 sets x 12 reps each: 45/54/63/67/72/80kgs

Shoulder presses, flat "fly" position:

2 sets x 12 reps: 50/60kg

After the calf raises I was going to stop but I somehow pulled myself togethet and went for the heavy stuff.

Very pleased to finish the week on a high.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

With some regret I have decided to end my Journal.

My training is unaffected by this decision, I will still be pushing myself to the max 3-4 times per week as usual.

I am too busy concentrating on my training to be writing 'shorthand' notes on a pad during my workouts, after each piece of apparatus. Then there's the write-up, which I have to find time for too. I copied the first 22 sessions and I have cards now which I use a guidelines featuring different exercises. These are altered slightly every time I work out to keep me motivated.

I must thank the handful of supporters over the past eight weeks, especially @Greshie, @B4PJS, @Hamster and @Dirk McQuickly . I will of course continue to follow your journals each day.

I will not slack with my training and will be writing brief notes in my regular haunt in I'm Straight.

Thanks guys:thumb:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I'll miss it! I know what you mean though, I've found it very difficult the last couple of weeks reading other people's let alone writing up my own. Why don't you leave it open and just update it as and when with thought? It may still be useful.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I'll miss it! I know what you mean though, I've found it very difficult the last couple of weeks reading other people's let alone writing up my own. Why don't you leave it open and just update it as and when with thought? It may still be useful.


Hi Hammy + @Dirk McQuickly

I envisaged you both urging me to keep my journal open.

I don't intend to get it closed and I am very pleased that you take notes on it and perhaps use some of my exercise tips.

What I may do is continue but on a weekly update basis.

I am grateful for your support, my friends.

Cheers!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> Hi Hammy + @Dirk McQuickly
> 
> I envisaged you both urging me to keep my journal open.
> 
> ...


good for you!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> good for you!


Thanks mate.

Another reason for stopping it was I was getting to thinking that there wasn't much interest in my training strategy.

But having listened to you two this morning, I had a look back through my pages and quite a few people appear to have given good feedback and it's apparently been helpful to others too, especially newbie bodybuilders on the site.

So I will keep things going and chat about training when it's flagged up, and a concise overview of my weekly exercises will be written up 'as and when'.

Thanks again


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I'll echo Dirk and Hammy ... do keep it open !


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

x4 mate. Keep it going, there have been quite a few people who have taken exercises away from this journal. It is always interesting seeing what other people get up to. I usually only log the highlights of a session in detail then just add a list of extras done.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

OK guys. You win. Journal's staying.....

Today I looked at @Dirk McQuickly's Wendler exercises, and adapted some of the "100" reps methods to insert amongst my own.

I didn't copy Dirk's exactly. I changed the weight, some I altered into 40/30/20/10, and There's no way I'm doing sit ups!! Here goes.....

Week 9, Day 1 (Wednesday). Dirk + various:

Flat bench shoulder press (fly):

3x12x45/50/60kg

Bench e-z curl, low reach, light weight:

1x40x20kg 1x12x30kg

Seated row:

1x30x23kg 2x12x41kg 2x10x45kg

Lat pulldown, close grip:

3x12x35/45/55kg

Ab crunch (instead of sit ups):

6x20x23/27/32/36/41kg. Last set 40x23kg

Leg press:

1x100x80kg ...Phenomenally difficult continuously. Had to pause biefly at 60&80 reps, but held the weight!

Reverse leg curl (ham's):

1x100x30kg ....A light weight but kills the thighs. Again, paused twice without dropping the weight. F*ck!

Leg curl:

5x20x35/41/35/41/35kgs ...Notice the alternating up-down weights. Good exercise!

1x10x82kg "flex" training.

Calf raises:

1x60x50kg 1x20x95kg 1x20x140kg

What an enjoyable session!

Tomorrow, I'll be doing more "100s".

Thanks guys:thumbup1:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

hurrah! welcome back!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hamster said:


> Haha I LOVE 100 rep leg sh1t.
> 
> Well done for pushing thru.
> 
> I normally do as many as i can get out then pause with muscle still under tension with the weight then carry on.


That's how I tackled it. If I'd have let the weight go, it would have defeated the object. Jeez, that was a killer session but it felt great afterwards!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> hurrah! welcome back!


Haha. Yeah it was all of six hours. My head's a shed sometimes!:laugh:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

@B4PJS Thanks for the rep, bud :thumbup1:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi guys.

Well once again time dictated what I could do gym-wise. I had plans for a full workout using some of Dirk's ideas. Not to be as I had to ferry my mother about to the doctors. I only got to the gym an hour ago. I'm writing this as I leave...

Week 9, Day 2 (Thursday). Brief "100-repper":

Barbell "shrug" to belly button:

100 x 25kg

This proved much more difficult than the weight suggests! Had to pause occasionally, without leaving the weight. Forearms like rock. Hurts like Hell!

Chest press machine:

100 x 25kg

Better with this. Trial and error finding a suitable weight at the moment.

Tricep extension, seated:

100 x 30kg

My tri's are pretty strong, so this I found simple. More weight next time.

Bicep curl machine:

60 x 20kg. Had to stop as my arms were now exhausted! Feeling pumped despite the short session.

I do enjoy these exercises. So much so that I'm going to set aside my best training day of the week, Saturday, to do a full intensive session.

Some I will perform the full 100 reps non-stop, others my own 40/30/20/10 system. Love it!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Jings, I get bored with 10 reps in a row, let alone 100 mate! Good stuff :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> Jings, I get bored with 10 reps in a row, let alone 100 mate! Good stuff :thumb:


They're great. Really seeing form and it's tough as f*ck!

Dirk's idea from a book he's got. I'm only adapting things for now and it's a change.

Not your regular bodybuilder's choice these, but then I stopped that years ago!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Laurieloz said:


> With some regret I have decided to end my Journal.
> 
> My training is unaffected by this decision, I will still be pushing myself to the max 3-4 times per week as usual.
> 
> ...


Booo... 

Some of us stuill read, you will just have to post on everyone elses journals then


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Beklet said:


> Booo...
> 
> Some of us stuill read, you will just have to post on everyone elses journals then


We managed to badger him into keeping it going :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Beklet said:


> Booo...
> 
> Some of us stuill read, you will just have to post on everyone elses journals then


Please read on, Beklet. I soon changed my mind after the lads and lasses started ganging up on me. Another LaurieLoz mood swing!  @B4PJS :thumb:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Well once again time dictated what I could do gym-wise. I had plans for a full workout using some of Dirk's ideas. Not to be as I had to ferry my mother about to the doctors. I only got to the gym an hour ago. I'm writing this as I leave...
> 
> ...


It's good isn't it? I'm going to keep some in my training once this 6 week programme has passed. The belly button shrugs got me, too. I had to rack it a few times!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> It's good isn't it? I'm going to keep some in my training once this 6 week programme has passed. The belly button shrugs got me, too. I had to rack it a few times!


I think I've arrived at a 'sensible' system. I'm going to the gym later to try out a procedure I've written down just now.

The sets and reps have been decided, it's the weight I need to assess.

I'll give it a go and let you know in my jounal later today


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Here we go. A session from Hell. Felt like a boot camp for an hour and a half.

Did six main exercises. Some "100's", plus 'additional extras' straight after. Need to fine tune this. The high-rep sets use very light weights, then I go heavy on conventional sets. See what you think....

Week 9, Day 3 (Saturday). Hi-intensity 100-repper + (1 set of each series of reps):

Seated Arm Curl machine:

(both arms):

42x18kg - hold - 58x14kg

(each arm, alternate):

10x18kg 8x23kg 6x27kg

Seated chest press machine:

80x18kg - hold - 20x18kg

10x39kg 8x45kg 6x52kg

Seated row:

100x14kg no rest.

10x36kg 8x41kg 6x45kg

Tricep pulldown, close grip angle bar. Chest height:

100x27kg no rest.

10x50kg 8x68kg 6x77kg

- - - - - - - - - -

Intermission - Lucozade & Boost bar...

- - - - - - - - - -

Leg curl machine:

40x25kg 30x32kg 20x39kg 10x45kg

10x59kg 8x66kg 6x79kg

10x90kg "flex holds".

Seated leg press:

40x66kg 30x86kg 20x127kg 10x175kg

Had to pause and lower to weight on the bicep curls.

Chest press, Seated rows and Tricep pulldowns are about right.

I'm very strong leg-wise and I may up the weights next time.

Tomorrow, more of the same thing with different body parts.

Thanks guys


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

I got tired just reading that mate! Some serious sh1t you are getting up to there. Good thing you are still logging your workouts so you can tire us out like that :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> I got tired just reading that mate! Some serious sh1t you are getting up to there. Good thing you are still logging your workouts so you can tire us out like that :lol:


Took me half an hour to type it out.

Age is no barrier, mate


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi guys.

Here's Part 2 of my weekend of terror.

Continuing from yesterday, here's some more "100's", plus other stuff.

I don't think I've had a more intensive couple of days since I began on the site.

Week 9, Day 4 (Sunday). "100-reppers"+

1. Tricep extension, seated (machine):

1x100x23kg Found this easy. Need to go heavier next time.

1x40x32kg - 1x30x41kg - 1x20x50kg - 1x10x64kg

All together 200 reps.

2. Forearm raises - barbell from hips to waist:

2x20x10kg - 1x11x10kg

With just a 10kg barbell, this is extremely dificult. I wanted to do 100 straight off. I defy even the strongest bodybuilder to complete this:crying:

3.Bicep curls. Curl bench, dumbbells, alternate arms, reaching low:

1x30x10kg - 1x20x15kg - 1x10x17.5kg - 1x6x25kg

Managed that okay, with these guns! mg:

4.E-Z bar. Seated on curl bench:

1x40x10kg

5.Ab crunch machine:

1x100x18kg

Need to go heavier next week; got immensley bored doing this:sleeping:

6.Calf raises:

1x76x59kg

Tried my best to do a hundred, but started with too much weight for that number of reps!

7.Leg press, seated:

3x20x120kg

Conventional sets to add to yesterday's sesh.

I loved doing this. Great fun trying new tactics. I do ache a lot but I feel quite a lot of improvement in leg size and my arms are solid and toned well.

Next weekend I will do it all again, but learn from my errors weight-wise.

Tomorrow I will have a rest. I think I deserve it. Back to my normal routine on Tuesday.

Thanks for your interest, guys


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

hi mate, loving the look of your "100 reppers" will have to steal it for a few of my sessions. Will follow your progress

-glais


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Glais said:


> hi mate, loving the look of your "100 reppers" will have to steal it for a few of my sessions. Will follow your progress
> 
> -glais


Thanks a lot mate for your interest. It's an idea I adapted from Dirk McQuickly from his thread.

I'm not doing his exercises but I'm using the basic 100-rep method, mixed with some of my own training - normally the 40/30/20/10 reps which start of on a medium weight and go heavier as the reps decrease.

I'm 48, it's certainly not easy, and I guess if you're a younger and fitter bloke, you will find it much easier.

Therefore, you simply add more weight.

Thanks again and let me know how you get on:thumb:


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> Thanks a lot mate for your interest. It's an idea I adapted from Dirk McQuickly from his thread.
> 
> I'm not doing his exercises but I'm using the basic 100-rep method, mixed with some of my own training - normally the 40/30/20/10 reps which start of on a medium weight and go heavier as the reps decrease.
> 
> ...


haha doesn't look easy for whatever age you are haha. Course I will mate ill keep dropping in your log :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Well after the weekend's mega session, I've woken up this aftetnoon in much better shape than when I went to bed. Most of my aches and pains are gone.

I said I would rest today but I'm going to fit some training in as I feel up for it!

I had plans to clear out some more things from my mum's house today, but I didn't get around to getting any cardboard boxes from work.

I'll sort some out tonight and carry on tomorrow afternoon.

So as I'm still in bed typing this (lazy [email protected]) I must get up, shower and teeth and have a quick peanut butter sarnie before I hit the gym.

I'll pick out a suitable 'traing card' from my envelope and get there for 2.30.

Posting around 4. Cheers guys


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Being up to speed with gym work and with all the madness of the 100-reps over the weekend it was difficult to find body parts which needed any training.

I decided on a "pull session"....

Week 10, Day 1 (Monday). Lats, back, abs:

Lat pulldown (free weights):

6x10x60kg - 2x8x70kg - 1x8x80kg - 1x6x90kg

Diverging lat pulldown machine - wide grip:

3x12x45kg - All I could do as my shoulder was in pain.

Seated row, underhand top 'biceps grip' (free weights):

1x25x40kg - 1x12x50kg - 1x10x60kg

Ab crunch machine:

1x10x36kg - 1x10x45kg - 1x10x54kg

Seated row machine, standard side grip:

1x30x23kg - 1x12x41kg - 1x10x45kg - 1x8x52kg

That was that. Nice extra session. Next training Wednesday

Cheers guys


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

That session looks mint mate, whats the underhand grip like on seated row? think im gonna try it


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Glais said:


> That session looks mint mate, whats the underhand grip like on seated row? think im gonna try it


Cheers mate.

The seated row machine, whether it be with free weights or as a stack machine, is normally used with your hands placed on the side vertical handles.

I sometimes use the top horizontal grip. Overarm with palms down is the standard method, but if you grip from underneath, it works the biceps as well as the back. You will need to raise the seat for this.

It's like being on the rowing machine but reversing the hands position. I do this as I'm rowing, switching position every couple of minutes.

Just another tip I discovered.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hamster said:


> Morning @Laurieloz.
> 
> Workouts look intense and very good.....tired me out just reading them!
> 
> ...


Morning Hammy.

Yes, a well-earned break today after some of the best training I've done for weeks. I feel so much better and fitter of late. This new training structure is taking me back to my old days when I was bodybuilding proper. I'm seeing good results that I didn't think I could achieve at my age! Lovin' it!!

The underhand grip is simply an alternative. As I really just train for enjoyment these days, I can afford to experiment a bit.

Are you 'gymming it' today, or have you been already? Power walk at five maybe!

Anyway must get to bed. A lot to do today.

Enjoy your day, Hammy.

Here's Smiley cooking his eggs!!....


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Heavy duty legs session today. Stifling in the gym, sweating like a good 'un doing this little lot...

Week 10, Day 2 (Wednesday). Legs:

1. Reverse leg curl (hamstrings):

1x100x23kg - missed from 100-rep weekend sesh. Add weight next time, too easy!

3x12x39kg - 3x10x45kg - 2x8x52kg

2. Leg curl - 20 sec rest between sets only:

1x30x27kg warm-up - 6x12x45kg - 3x12x57kg - 1x10x79kg

1x20x100kg "flexes" (lift to 90% of movement and flex quads to max 20 times).

3. Seated leg press:

1x40x82kg - 4x20x107kg - 2x15x134kg - 2x12x161kg - 2x10x180kg

1x20x220kg - half-way pushes *apparatus only goes to 180kg so 2x20kg dumbbells are wedged on stack.

4. Lying (prone) reverse curl (hams/glutes):

1x10x36kg - 1x10x41kg - 1x10x45kg

5. Sliding calf raise:

5x15x140kg (full stack)

6. Seated leg press - working calves only; push footplate out and move with toes:

1x25x150kg

Enjoyed that but worked up a hell of a sweat. Time for ice cream in garden:tt2:

Thanks for looking in, guys


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> Heavy duty legs session today. Stifling in the gym, sweating like a good 'un doing this little lot...
> 
> Week 10, Day 2 (Wednesday). Legs:
> 
> ...


Session looks great dude! The leg curls with the pause sound brutal :tongue: Maxing the leg press absolute machine!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Glais said:


> Session looks great dude! The leg curls with the pause sound brutal :tongue: Maxing the leg press absolute machine!


Thanks mate. Appreciate your interest.

They don't like people adding weights to stack machines, so they should have bought heavier ones then, shouldn't they! If people like me turn up....:laugh:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Heavy duty legs session today. Stifling in the gym, sweating like a good 'un doing this little lot...
> 
> Week 10, Day 2 (Wednesday). Legs:
> 
> ...


Good work Sir,i see your using low rest between sets,an awesome way to condition buddy,my last session was quadruple supersets back to back x 3 I thought death was coming!Keep it up bro x


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

hell of a sesh bud I did 100's on the ham curl this morning (as you know). Only had 10 on it. Feeling it now!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> hell of a sesh bud I did 100's on the ham curl this morning (as you know). Only had 10 on it. Feeling it now!


I actually found the hamstring curls okay. Gonna try for 27kgs on Saturday. Are we all going crazy? :wacko:

@biglbs Thanks for the encouragement bud. Yeah, I guess my legs are the best part of this old crock these days! :crying:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> I actually found the hamstring curls okay. Gonna try for 27kgs on Saturday. Are we all going crazy? :wacko:
> 
> @biglbs Thanks for the encouragement bud. Yeah, I guess my legs are the best part of this old crock these days! :crying:


I must admit, painful though it was, I am considering putting the weight up next time. So yes, we are all going crazy!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I must admit, painful though it was, I am considering putting the weight up next time. So yes, we are all going crazy!


I think I'm going to bring forward Saturday's training to Friday evening.

I'm going to join the 5 0'clock loonies as I need to do my 100-reppers butI want to do a goid half hour on the rowing machine afterwards.

Sunday will be done on Saturday because I'm itching to get out on my bike for a good long ride on Sunday morning when it's quiet....are you still keeping up with this?.....

This should all fit into place unless of course the wife decides to shatter my plans by throwing a spanner in the works!

Hectic all this gym scheduling!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> I think I'm going to bring forward Saturday's training to Friday evening.
> 
> I'm going to join the 5 0'clock loonies as I need to do my 100-reppers butI want to do a goid half hour on the rowing machine afterwards.
> 
> ...


good grief. you're a man posessed! you're right, though - can't legislate for wives.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> good grief. you're a man posessed! you're right, though - can't legislate for wives.


Hahahaaa. You're probably right. I should take it as it comes and chill a bit:cool2:

Have a good day mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

I've arrived at a sensible(?!) workout routine for my "100-reppers, plus" routine of demonic torture. Two days running, most body parts covered. Those that are not wi be done on the subsequent Sunday. Here's today's training.....

Week 10, Day 3 (Friday). 100-rep Upper Body:

1.Chest press machine:

1x100x18kg (held at 60, then 40) - 1x40x25kg - 1x30x25kg - 1x20x32kg - 1x10x41kg

200 reps total.

2.Triceps pulldown on stack, close grip angle bar:

1x100x27kg - 1x20x41kg -  1x15x50kg - 1x12x59kg - 1x10x68kg

157 reps total.

3.Triceps extension machine, seated:

1x120x27kg ! (lost count and double checked) - 1x40x36kg - 1x30x41kg - 1x20x54kg - 1x10x64kg

220 reps total. *Note to self: Up weight to 32kg on '100s' next week. Triceps seem to be handling anything at the moment!

4.Arm curl machine, seated:

1x100x14kg both arms.

1x20x18kg - 1x10x25kg 1x6x27kg each arm alternate.

136 reps total. The last set was a killer - single arm 27kgs!

5.Ab crunch:

1x20x27kg - 1x20x32kg - 1x20x36kg - 1x10x41kg - 1x10x45kg

80 reps total...abs hurting!

3 sec intervals between sets to move pin.

Finished with 10 mins on rowing machine. Overhand/underhand grip change every 1 minute.

Solidly intensive training. God knows how long I can keep this madness going.

Thanks for reading guys.

Enjoy your weekend. I'm going home now to be bruised and battered further by a three-year-old. Babysitting tonight:eek: mg:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

@chris27 You're right, mate. I'm Straight has GONEmg: :w00t: :crying:

@Lorian Is this to do with the maintenance, bud??


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

session looks fantastic mate, dripping in sweat after that workout? :tongue:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Glais said:


> session looks fantastic mate, dripping in sweat after that workout? :tongue:


+ @Hamster

Wasn't too bad in the perspiration area, but my arms were burning with lactic a lot. I powered through all that and I was pleased at being able to complete most of the training to my initial goals.

Yes, my granddaughter finished me off. Uses me as a bouncy castle!


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

good job then mate, hope you don't feel too sore in the morning haha


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> I've arrived at a sensible(?!) workout routine for my "100-reppers, plus" routine of demonic torture. Two days running, most body parts covered. Those that are not wi be done on the subsequent Sunday. Here's today's training.....
> 
> Week 10, Day 3 (Friday). 100-rep Upper Body:
> 
> ...


that's brutal mate! You noticing any difference?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> that's brutal mate! You noticing any difference?


I am. Especially in my legs. They're actually looking really full and I just feel more toned all over.

I initially thought that because it was more of a high-rep workout it would be more like cardio.

I'm surprised I'm actually putting on muscle. That may be because I'm doing heavy sets straight after the 100's.

Hiw about you?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

well as you know, I'm skinny by nature, but my arms have gone over 15" for the first time ever! I know that's still skinny, but believe me it's an improvement!


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Laurieloz said:


> @chris27 You're right, mate. I'm Straight has GONEmg: :w00t: :crying:
> 
> @Lorian Is this to do with the maintenance, bud??


Yes, sorry.

I had no choice but to remove it as it got so big it killed the site whenever people tried to reply to it.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Lorian said:


> Yes, sorry.
> 
> I had no choice but to remove it as it got so big it killed the site whenever people tried to reply to it.


No worries. Despite the views of the people who didn't post there, it was just a thread for general chit chat and nithing to do with desperately seeking likes or anything.

@[email protected] @chris27 @B4PJS @Hamster @Greshie @tkd67 @tioc @latblaster @Flubs @biglbs @barsnack

and anyone else who appreciates good-natured banter..

I'm Straight 2 is up and running.....


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> No worries. Despite the views of the people who didn't post there, it was just a thread for general chit chat and nithing to do with desperately seeking likes or anything.
> 
> @[email protected] @chris27 @B4PJS @Hamster @Greshie @tkd67 @tioc @latblaster @Flubs @biglbs @barsnack
> 
> ...


I'm joining in just to piss off the haters


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Right. Now I've got our beloved I'm Straight thread revamped and fought off the backlash from trolls, here's the serious stuff....

Today I focussed on an upper body workout again with emphasis on the back, plus more training for the biceps.

Week 10, Day 4 (Saturday). Upper body, part 2:

1. Bench shoulder/fly press, free weights:

1x40x20kg - 1x30x25kg - 1x20x30kg - 1x10x40kg - 1x10x50kg - 1x10x60kg

Realised early on that I couldn't do a hundred in a row because of my shoulder problem.

Split it and finally managed 120 reps total.

2. Seated row, free weights:

1x100x20kg - 1x15x30kg - 1x15x40kg - 1x10x50kg - 1x10x60kg - 1x10x70kg

Total 160 reps. Found this to be no problem as I've always had large biceps. Will up the 100 weight to 25kg next weekend.

3. E-Z bar, curl bench:

1x40x15kg - 3x10x25kg (concentration low reach position)

Oddly my elbows were aching here, not the biceps.

Total 70 reps.

4. Lat pulldown:

1x100x18kg - 1x40x27kg - 1x30x32kg - 1x20x36kg - 1x10x41kg

200 reps total. This exercise was more boring than anything!

5. Forearm reverse curl (standing, barbell):

5x10x15kg

Harder than it looks. Wrists get some hammer.

I'm pleased with my achievements the past two days. I absolutely love the 100-rep thing. I'm looking and feeling beter than I have for months. Dirk, another rep for ya, bud.

Home now opening a bottle of Hobgoblin to celebrate.

Cheers guys! :beer:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Sorry Dirk, the site's system won't let me give you another rep:huh:

So, cheeeeeeeeeers mate! :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I'm joining in just to piss off the haters


Great. You'll love the house decor. And @Greshie tends the garden meticulously


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> Great. You'll love the house decor. And @Greshie tends the garden meticulously


will there be tea?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> will there be tea?


 @Greshie is the Innkeeper and will get you checked out first:rolleyes: @Flubs has cream tea and scones, @biglbs does a mean steak platter, and if there's a party at the house, @barsnack gets the birds in:laugh:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Hamster said:


> I liked the comments about us been sad cvnts for posting in there. Like the sad cvnts that made those comments were far, far superior to us with there massively exciting and fun filled lives. Unlike us sad cvunts that apparently don't have a life


it surprises me how het up some people get about threads. No-one's making anyone take part. Even more so that thread. It was just people nattering!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Right. Back to the point of my journal and that is training.

Been out on a 24-mile round trip on my bike which I enjoyed immensley.

Along the track which runs alongside the River Humbet and across the bridge.

Into Barton at the other side and back again.

Nice hot bath and I've been out with wife picking brambles.

All set for gym now for leg workout (!). :crying: I never stop!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

I've decided to add the bike ride to my journal log today. A workout in itself!

Week 10, Day 5 (Sunday). Legs:

1. 24-mile bike ride (see above post).

2. Leg curls:

3x15x54kg - 3x10x63kg - 3x8x72kg flex hold at top of each set.

3. Reverse leg curls:

3x10x36kg - 3x10x45kg

4. Seated leg press:

3x15x100kg 2x12x118kg 1x10x125kg

5. Calf raise:

5x20x180kg

That's it. Absolutely knackered. Home for kip.

5 days training this week. Pleased with myself!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Good work man,i can see how The thread would eat gigahoodletrollem splat bites of poota so perhaps having a new straight thread was W2GO!


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

big leg session mate, looking strong on that leg press yeah buddy!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Laurieloz said:


> I've decided to add the bike ride to my journal log today. A workout in itself!
> 
> Week 10, Day 5 (Sunday). Legs:
> 
> ...


Nice session mate


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks guys. I had a really intensive leg workout planned with the 100-reppers, but as I did the bike ride, the session wore me out early and I cut it short.

@biglbs I couldn't see our thread disappearing forever so I had to bring it back.

Strange how it's taken a different turn, with all those who dissed it, now running it! Bizzare!

I keep wondering what Greshie will think of it all. He'll still be looking for the old one!

Knowing him, we'll get a "Hmmmph", and carry on regardless


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hamster said:


> The new straight thread isn't the same anymore with the trolls :lol:
> 
> I did 100 reps on calves on Friday.....been walking funny all weekend :cursing:


(whisper) I'm thinking they will move on when the novelty value becomes boring for them! 

Ha! Yes. Calves, thighs, shoulders, forearms.....I ache all over today.

Rest day for me as I'm fully up to date with all my body parts, I'm seeing good results and I'm absolutely knackered!! :crying:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Tentative fairy steps....I'm going to attempt a cautious post on the new thread:eek:

Wish me luckmg:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Ahem. Cough. I've posted my morning hello in the 45+ thread by mistake!!

Hope you're old enough to read it:rolleyes:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hamster said:


> I must admit I don't even read the new thread now. I just don't feel comfy posting in it ...Not the same as the old one :crying:
> 
> You training today Lozler ?
> 
> ...


Awww. I think the trolls have moved to make some other OP's thread a misery. Please give it a go, Hammy. I'll write something on there at teatime and se if I get negative or positive replies. Thing is, I don't want to be talking to myself all the time! Fingers crossed on that:crying:

Yes. Two nights off work now, the big auction tomorrow.

Training upper body strength today. Standard reps.

I did post this morning but put it in the wrong thread! The 45+.

Enjoy your coffee and your cardio tonight. Can't wait to try the spinning class again on Friday, now I feel much fitter!! :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hamster said:


> When the trolls leave I will enter.
> 
> If you post I will reply lol.
> 
> ...


I haven't done spinning for about a year. But as I'm feeling really good and loving the cycling again, I'm going for it on Friday. Just have to get the right seat height on the bike as my lower back may suffer. That's why I stopped last time.

I went through the headless chicken thing a couple of weeks ago. Usually when the wife's out, I wake up to a post-it note. I ignore it until half an hour before she's due back. Then I'm doing two hour's cleaning/washing/tidying in about twenty minutes!:laugh:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hamster said:


> I think that's a male thing regards the last paragraph ... Most men I know do the exact same thing too lol


Hee hee. Correct!

On that note Hammy, I must go. Loved this little natter.

You enjoy your coffee now and try to tolerate the tedium of the cardio.

Right now I've got a collectables catalogue to pick up from the auctioneer, then getting massive and toned at the gym! Distant memories! 

Enjoy your day.

(why can't trolls converse like this?)


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi.

I hadn't done a serious full biceps-only session for a while so I decided on that....

Week 11, Day 1 (Tuesday) Biceps:

1. Arm curls, standing (top of bench curl):

3x12x15kg - 1x8x20kg

2. Standing hammer curls, across chest:

2x12x17.5kg - 2x8x20kg

3. Double dumbbell curls....

Quick synopsis: 2 dumbbells held end to end and lift as with an e-z bar, using curl bench. Great for inner bicep head, you must keep the ends parallel. Hold at top for maximum peak:

1x20x15kg each - 1x12x17.5kg each - 1x10x20kg each - 2x6x24kg each (used spot on last two reps)!

4. Forearm reverse curl (1x20x15kg)

This makes foresrms rock solid but bad for wrists!

5. Seated arm curl machine (single alternate curl):

1x20x18kg - 1x23 (to fail) x23kg

Arms feeling wasted but looking pumped up to f*ck.

Tiring but worth it. Stronger now hopefully for 100's at the weekend!

Cheers guys


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

session looks great bud, how are the hammer curls? good for arm development?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Glais said:


> session looks great bud, how are the hammer curls? good for arm development?


Absolutely, one of the best.

Rather than depend so much on the top of the biceps, the hand position ensures the inner is worked equally. Very good for the delts too.

Various methods of lift, but I prefer standing with a diagonal curl across the chest towards the opposite shoulder.

I stabalise my arm under the elbow with my opposite hand.

Hope you can follow all that? :confused1:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Quick interim legs day, to retain tone until the weekend's beasting.

Week 11, Day 2 (Wednesday) Legs:

1. Leg curl:

3x15x54kg - 3x12x64kg - 1x10x72kg

2. Reverse curl:

2x12x45kg - 2x10x64kg

3. Seated leg press:

4x15x115kg - 2x12x134kg - 1x10x161kg - 1x10x175kg - 1x8x185kg

4. Leg curl quad flex:

1x15x90kg - 1x30x54kg (cool down press)

5. Calf raise:

4x20x134kg

Short but effective session. Just enough to feel quads burning.

Can't overdo it as I'll be massacreing these wheels on Sunday!


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

nice little legs sess there mate, you sure love working em! :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Glais said:


> nice little legs sess there mate, you sure love working em! :thumb:


Yeah as I say, love doing presses especially, and calves.

The weight diesn't seem to bother me too much, I just get tired more quickly. 100 reps at weekend.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Quick interim legs day, to retain tone until the weekend's beasting.
> 
> Week 11, Day 2 (Wednesday) Legs:
> 
> ...


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Morning all.

Right. The reason I started this journal was to keep me motivated in my training. I wanted it to use as a diary and possibly some of my exercises would be picked up by others who might have an interest.

I love to speak to people during the day (and night) as you all know about general things. That's what I'm Straight was for.

I've tried to post on the new one and is was about to be humane again after the initial attack from the deadheads, who have moved on.

If I'm there on my own, spending time rabbiting away to virtually nobody there's no piont wasting my breath.

The odd 'like' or two isn't a sufficient reply to a friendly post when there's no support fot the thread from anybody else.

I could use my journal for the general stuff but if those idiots start showing up then my journal's pointless and I would rather close it down and move to a different site.

Not happy:mad:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm sorry guys, of course I'll keep my journal.

Just feeling a bit down today. No worries.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> I'm sorry guys, of course I'll keep my journal.
> 
> Just feeling a bit down today. No worries.


hope you feel better soon bud, chin up :


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

fk typing on here go smash it in the gym buddy!

oh wait typing on here is what i do all day :$


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> fk typing on here go smash it in the gym buddy!
> 
> oh wait typing on here is what i do all day :$


Thanks mate, you're dead right. Gym is always the best way to rid demons!

I'm fine, there's just a few things I need to sort out at the mo and it's all getting on top of me.

Back at the gym tomorrow:thumbup1:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

thats it buddy

get some pink floyd on n go throw some iron about


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Just had the wildest idea ever:

1000 REPS. Tomorrow afternoon.

10 exercises x 100 reps! Light weights, as many as possible - hold - and continue.

Should I go for it? Am I a mad old fruitcake??

:wacko: :w00t: :crying:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> Just had the wildest idea ever:
> 
> 1000 REPS. Tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> ...


yes. yes.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> yes. yes.


Great. Ley's go for it. Just got to find body parts that work well together!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> Great. Ley's go for it. Just got to find body parts that work well together!


and that you don't expect to need for the next couple of days


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hamster said:


> Did you do it??? Can you move ??


Haven't done it yet. It's today.

I'll definitely give it a go. Probably start with the more difficult exercises like lat pulls and work through tri's, chest press and end with leg exercisez - my strongest area. I'll do some back/bicep work like seated rows but leave out any curls. Won't be easy.

As long as I can move my fingers and lips to sup a well-earned pint afterwards I'll be happy. :crying:

I'll you you both know around 5pm.

While I'm here....

Good morning all!

Tiring night after being off for the last two. Ready for bed.

Car CD was the 'Little Games' album from The Yardbirds, 1968.

Have a good day all.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hamster said:


> Ah I miss read while doing cardio !
> 
> I wait with baited breath around 5pm then for an update.


In a strangely sado-masochistic way I'm looking forward to it.

I'm actually juggling around the ten exercises I think I'll be doing at the moment, on a piece of paper


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

I did it!!!

Well, sort of. Three exercises I had to pause with. Here we go....

Week 11, Day 3 (Friday). Complete 100-repper:

(Continuous, unless otherwise stated)

1. Flat bench 'supine' shoulder fly: 100 x 20kg (hold at 72 & 90kg)

2. Diverging lat pull: 100 x 18kg

*Increase to 23kg next week.

3. Arm curl machine: 100 x 18kg - changed position to hammer curl at 60 reps. No stopping.

Said I wasn't doing biceps today but changed my mind. Needed to be maxed out with size for this training!!

4. Lat pull (close grip angle bar): 100 x 18kg

5. E-Z bar on preacher bench: 100 x 10kg

*Increase to 15kg next week. Biceps looking humongous after this!!

6. Tricep extension machine: 100 x 32kg

*Increase to 36kg next week. **Also add tricep pull downs (forgot!)

7. Seated row: 100 x 25kg

* Tough as Hell but kept going. Lower to 22.5kg next week.

8. Chest press machine: 100 x 18kg

9. Seated Leg press (tried same weight as Dirk): 100 x 80kg (held at 70, then remaining 30).

10. Calf raise: Tried 60kg. Only managed 68 reps; arch of foot hurting!.

For my punishment, the remaining 32 reps were increased to 80kg. *Lower weight next week.

That was thoroughly er, "enjoyable". Same next Friday but with amended weights as above.

Outside the gym now in the car posting this....no hassle and scowling from the missus!!

Going home to eat lovely steak which has been in slow cooker all day.

And a celebratory Hobgoblin (or two).

Thanks again Dirk for this great idea. Others, please try it out


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> I did it!!!
> 
> Well, sort of. Three exercises I had to pause with. Here we go....
> 
> ...


Wasn't my idea - Jim Wendler's. Besides, you picked it up and ran with it!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

But you found it and told the world


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Well I expected for all the world to be waking up today unable to move.

I feel fantastic!

Today then, I'm trying another variation. I'm going to halve the reps to 50 continuously and increase the weight by about 20-30% on each of the exercises.

Same method as yesterday, in the same order but adding tricep pulldowns and abs crunches which were left out.

I'll keep you posted!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

....And here's the 50's. Same order as yesterday but lower reps and slightly more weight.

Week 11, Day 4 (Saturday) 50-Reppers. Time taken 40mins:

1. Bench 'supine' shoulder fly: 50 x 30kgs

2. Diverging lat pulldown: 50 x 27kgs. *Increase weight to 32kg next week.

3. Arm curl machine: 50 x 27kgs

4. Lat pulldown, close grip angle bar: 50 x 32kgs

5. E-Z bar preacher curl: 20x 20kgs - 15 x 20kgs - 15 x 20kgs *Lower weight to 15kgs next week. Arms burning!

6. Tricep extension machine: 50 x 45kgs

7. Seated row: 50 x 30kgs

8. Chest press machine: 50 x 27kgs

9. Seated leg press: 50 x 86kgs

10. Seated calf raise: 50 x 73kgs

11. Tricep pulldown, angle bar, close grip: 20 x 54kg - 20 x 54kg - 10 x 54kg *Lower weight to 45kg next week.

12. Ab crunch: 50 x 36kg

By the last few exercises my arms were especially knackered.

Some weights will be altered next time. Sticking with this Fri-Sat routine though...t shirts are figure hugging again!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Decided to gym the gym a miss today. My neck is stiff, probably from the lat pulls over the weekend.

Four days intensive training last week. Takes a toll on an old bugger's bones!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

You still not training mate?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> You still not training mate?


I've had a bit of a cold, plus I think I overdid it all jumping straight into that barmy two days of lunacy last week. A bit run down.

I'm at the gym now to do a short session to ease myself back into it gently, day off tomorrow for an afternoon meeting at my mum's care home, then a strength session planned for Thursday.

I'm still eager to repeat last Friday's 100's session with amended weights, and the 50's for Saturday.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

sorry to hear about the cold mate, you dosing up the lemsip?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

@Glais Ha. I'm just a bit under the weather I think. A bit of the change in temperature, especially in the warehouse at work where it goes from really hot to f*cking freezing! Also, the weekend training has taken a toll on this silly old [email protected]@rd too!:laugh:

I don't believe in wasting money on medicines that never work. Couple of paracetemol, keeping warm and lots of water and flavoured tea usually works.

Today' Journal?

Not even worth a scribble...

I went to the gym for a session but I was back home after half an hour. No energy. Did a few arm curls and gave up!!

It's s0dding annoying but I should be okay for Thursday for a strength and size sesh!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

No point in training at all if you're ill mate,it will just take longer to get well and longer before a good workout is done again!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ye what biglbs said. its not often but those days when u go in the gym and are just done before you get through the door, well they show how stubborn we are lol.

get some good food in your belly and as said vit c and water high and you will be raring to go in a few days stronger than ever


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks guys. I can't wait to get back.

I'm sticking with the high rep training, plus strength and stamina work during the week.

I'm so f*ckin' frustrated you wouldn't believe! You think that avi is an album sleeve, don't you? No it's a photo of me right now!:laugh:


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

alright mate, just read about your dumbbell preacher curls where the ends are touching, what sort of elbow position? shoulder width or closer in?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Glais said:


> alright mate, just read about your dumbbell preacher curls where the ends are touching, what sort of elbow position? shoulder width or closer in?


I go as close together as it's possible. With me, my elbows are about parallel to the outer weights on the dumbbells.

* I've noticed that my first journal mention of this is actually Post #14 in my journal. There's more info on the other thread though.

@Sambuca You're taking a welcome interest here. Thanks. Do you have a journal? I'd like to follow it if you do and sub. There's a couple I can unsubscribe to on my list and make room for yours:thumbup1:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> I go as close together as it's possible. With me, my elbows are about parallel to the outer weights on the dumbbells.
> 
> * I've noticed that my first journal mention of this is actually Post #14 in my journal. There's more info on the other thread though.
> 
> @Sambuca You're taking a welcome interest here. Thanks. Do you have a journal? I'd like to follow it if you do and sub. There's a couple I can unsubscribe to on my list and make room for yours:thumbup1:


Hi mate I do. It's not particularly interesting though lol

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/233792-sambuca-bulking-diaries.html

Just at gym doing legs better put Phone down before I get shouted at


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

hows things mate training been ok feel better?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Back in the swing of things today following my fannying about with a poxy cold.

Felt okay but my joints were creaking and my muscles weary after five days off.. Bits and bobs here in preparation for the bonkers 100s again tomorrow.

Week 13, Thursday 19/9/13. General tone-up (1 set each):

1. Shoulder fly, flat bench:

20 x 40kg - 12 x 50kg - 10 x 60kg - 8 x 80kg

2. Seated chest press:

20 x 45kg - 12 x 52kg 10 x 59kg

3. Tricep extension machine:

20 x 50kg - 12 x 59kg - 10 x 64kg 8 x 68kg

4. Leg curl:

20 x 39kg - 12 x 45kg - 10 x 66kg 8 x 93kg 'flex' holds.

5. Seated leg press:

20 x 100kg - 12 x 120kg - 10 x 134kg - 8 x 154kg

6. Calf press (using leg press machine):

60 x 120kg

7. Ab crunch:

50 x 50kg

Not so bad considering a 5-day lay off.

Each of tomorrow's 100-reppers will be followed by one extra set of heavier reps for 'sealing the strength'.

Thanks guys


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Must be a spate of it - I'm coming down with a cold too - just in time for the weekend


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Beklet said:


> Must be a spate of it - I'm coming down with a cold too - just in time for the weekend


Oh no. Just about everyone on the site has a cold at the moment. We'll have to stop breathing on each other! 

Get well soon, Beks.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Off to the gym now for the crazy reps... :crying:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Evening all.

You resident glutton for punishment here!

Very tired today - I was awake at 11.30 this morning after just four hours ki.

So consequently I was very tired doing the 100's which I have just finished.

I gave it my absolute best shot and broke through the pain barrier many times....

Week 13. Friday 20/9/13. 100-Rep session #3:

1. Supine bench (flat shoulder fly):

100 x 20kg

Paused at 63 reps, then final 37. [email protected] already!

2. Diverging lat pulldown:

100 x 23kg

Stronger with this than last week, even with 5kg added.

3. Arm curl machine/alternate hammer every 20 reps, non-stop:

100 x 18kg

4. Lat pulldown, close grip angle bar:

100 x 18kg

A doddle! Increase to 23kg next week.

5. Tricep extension:

100 x 36kg. Increased from 32kg last week.

6. Seated row, free weights:

100 x 20kg. Decreased from 25kg last time. Too heavy.

7. Chest Press machine:

100 x 18kg Had to pause after 80, then final 20. Not strong with this.

8. Seated Leg press:

100 x 80kg Legs becoming much bigger now. Add to 86kg next week.

9. Calf raise:

100 x 52kg 60/20/20 Calves were burning too fast. Felt like bricks after this. Drop weight to 45kg next week.

I substituted the e-z curls as the benches were in constant use...dammit! So did these...

10. Leg curls:

100 x 25kg 54/26/26 Very difficult to maintain reps. Down to 18kg next week.

Sometimes you have to guess what weight will be suitable, but once you get going it's hard to start again with a revised pondage.

50-rep higher weight session in the morning.

Out with the wife tonight for a meal all being well.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

epic looking workout mate, definitely not for the feint hearted!

enjoy your evening out


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Glais said:


> epic looking workout mate, definitely not for the feint hearted!
> 
> enjoy your evening out


Thanks mate. Very tough today.

Wife's tired after work so a quiet night in. That's a relief!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Going to do my session soon that I missed yesterday. A different variation of the 50-rep method I did last week.

I'll post the results later, after a visit to mum's house, as I haven't checked on it for over a week.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi.

Unexpectedly nice weather and unbearable humidity in the gym made it very difficult to train today, but I got through it. I did have to decrease some of the weights....

Week 13, Sunday 22/9/13. "50-Rep Split":

(30 continuous moderate reps + 10 heavier + 10 even heavier)

1. Bench shoulder fly:

30 x 30kg - 10 x 45kg - 10 x 60kg

2. Diverging lat pulldown:

30 x 32kg - 10 x 41kg - 10 x 45kg

3. Arm curl machine:

30 x 27kg - 10 x 41kg - 10 x 54kg

4. Lat pulldown, bicep grip:

30 x 32kg - 10 x 45kg - 10 x 59kg

5. E-Z bar, Preacher bench:

30 x 15kg - 10 x 25kg - 10 x 40kg

Biceps completely knackered, but fully pumped after the three exercises above.

6. Tricep extension machine:

30 x 45kg - 10 x 54kg - 10 x 68kg

7. Seated row, free weights:

30 x 30kg - 10 x 45kg - 10 x 60kg

8. Chest press machine:

30 x 25kg - 10 x 39kg - 10 x 52kg

9. Seated leg press:

30 x 86kg - 10 x 127kg - 10 x 154kg

10. Seated calf raise:

30 x 73kg - 10 x 107kg - 10 x 140kg

11. Ab crunch:

30 x 36kg - 10 x 54kg - 10 x 68kg

I did quite well considering the heat.

I'm giving blood at a donor session tomorrow so no training. They wouldn't be too happy with my pumped up blood spurting out everywhere!

Thanks for your interest, guys


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Are you sure the "humidity" had nothing to do with all the real ale you drank yesterday afternoon?


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

lovely looking workout mate, enjoy the donation


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Greshie said:


> Are you sure the "humidity" had nothing to do with all the real ale you drank yesterday afternoon?


Haha. Perhaps it did set me back a bit! :whistling:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Glais said:


> lovely looking workout mate, enjoy the donation


Thanks mate.

I've only been giving blood about four years. A good thing to do. About 13 donations so far.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Enjoy the tea and biscuits


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Fancy a session at x4l in the near future mate? Apparently you can get a free guest pass, so I can atleast go once haha. Quite keen to have a go at your immense rep workouts :')


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> Fancy a session at x4l in the near future mate? Apparently you can get a free guest pass, so I can atleast go once haha. Quite keen to have a go at your immense rep workouts :')


Yeah, let's go for it! We'll have to work something out.

The 100-rep thing, you'll sail through it....you're probably a lot younger than me.

It'll do me good to try and keep up! :thumb:

@andyhuggins Tea and biscuits is worth a pint of blood any day:tt2:


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> Yeah, let's go for it! We'll have to work something out.
> 
> The 100-rep thing, you'll sail through it....you're probably a lot younger than me.
> 
> ...


I normally work in the 3-12 rep range so it might kill me too!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> I normally work in the 3-12 rep range so it might kill me too!


It's okay, so would I normally, but these are very light weights I'm using.

It's surprising how effective this thing is


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

550 reps in one session!!!!!

,seems a bit high to me mate,glycogen would have packed it's bags and run off to the sun for a break by half way through or less,great for endurance and fat burning though:thumbup1:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

biglbs said:


> 550 reps in one session!!!!!
> 
> ,seems a bit high to me mate,glycogen would have packed it's bags and run off to the sun for a break by half way through or less,great for endurance and fat burning though:thumbup1:


Very fast, high intensity reps with light weights. Surprisingly effective. It's like a sort of 'bodybuilding cardio'


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Very fast, high intensity reps with light weights. Surprisingly effective. It's like a sort of 'bodybuilding cardio'


I do similar when burning fat but tend to spread over 3 or 4 supersets,using pre/post exhaust techniques and other variations to get me blowing,but I go heavier for upto 250 total reps,or it would cost me massmg:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

biglbs said:


> I do similar when burning fat but tend to spread over 3 or 4 supersets,using pre/post exhaust techniques and other variations to get me blowing,but I go heavier for upto 250 total reps,or it would cost me massmg:


I've done similar sets but I like these because it's non-stop. You start feeling the burn around 60 reps and crash right through the [email protected]@rd. Enormous feeling of relief afterwards and it really does promote form.

It's Friday only now with these. The next day I do 50's, but it's a burst of 30 quickfire reps and then two separate sets of 10, going heavier. Even then I can't add much weight as the 30 reps do kill the muscles on their own.

My other two days are regular strength exercises and generally standard sets.

Rejuvenated and lovin' it


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> I've done similar sets but I like these because it's non-stop. You start feeling the burn around 60 reps and crash right through the [email protected]@rd. Enormous feeling of relief afterwards and it really does promote form.
> 
> It's Friday only now with these. The next day I do 50's, but it's a burst of 30 quickfire reps and then two separate sets of 10, going heavier. Even then I can't add much weight as the 30 reps do kill the muscles on their own.
> 
> ...


Tried 50 reps on an EZ bar with 2.5kg either side yesterday. My arms felt horrid after it haha. This was after deadlifts, shrugs, pullups and lat pulldown though


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Jimmysteve95 said:
 

> Tried 50 reps on an EZ bar with 2.5kg either side yesterday. My arms felt horrid after it haha. This was after deadlifts, shrugs, pullups and lat pulldown though


No wonder after all that other stuff, mate.

Your arms would be like flaccid sausages!

Well done anyway:thumb:


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

rest day today bud?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Glais said:


> rest day today bud?


Yeah. I did plan to do a good session but I had to take my mum to hospital. Short notice, but couldn't be helped. Catch up tomorrow!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Bloody warm in the gym, hence I couldn't fully manage all of my sets today.

Still, I did my best despite having pain in my left shoulder again.

Week 14, Wednesday 25/9/13. General tone-up:

1. Flat bench shoulder fly:

20x40kg 12x50kg 8x70kg 6x80kg

2. Forearm reverse curl - barbell:

20x10kg 12x15kg

3. Standing dumbbell curls, across chest:

20x12.5kg 12x17.5kg 8x20kg

4. Tricep pulldown, close grip:

20x41kg 12x54kg 8x68kg 6x77kg

5. Triceps extension machine:

20x50kg 12x59kg 8x68kg 6x73kg

6. Reverse Leg curl, hams:

20x39kg 12x45kg 8x52kg

7. Leg curl:

20x39kg 12x52kg 8x66kg 6x85kg

8. Calf press:

20x100kg 12x141kg

Feeling rather glum about all this today. I really do believe I'm slowing down with the strength exercises.

Be it age, fatigue, tired bones, the heat, or generally feeling I should ease off a bit. I don't know.

The high-rep training at the weekends I enjoy so much more nowadays.

Perhaps my bodybuilding days are over. We will see.

Thanks for reading guys. Sorry to put a downer on your afternoon:crying: :mellow:


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

if you enjoy the high reppers bud, keep at them, keep it fun


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Bloody warm in the gym, hence I couldn't fully manage all of my sets today.
> 
> Still, I did my best despite having pain in my left shoulder again.
> 
> ...


no such thing as over. do what suits you!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks fellas. Maybe I'm just having an "off" day and should stop whingeing! :whistling:

I'm blaming age more than anything. I'm not progressing strength-wise anymore and it's realistic to accept I never will. I've hit my 'second limit'.

My first limit was the bodybuilding peak of the 90's, from there on I maintained my strength, even though my training gradually became less intense.

And as you know I still enjoy a gym session.

Perhaps though, I should find another site which is more geared towards general fitness than 'bulking and cutting', which I am done with?

If I say it"s age, I know at least three of you who will give me a right b0llocking straight away. Ain' that right @Greshie @Mingster @biglbs ? 

I have a lot of personal things to sort out also and finding time for everything is getting me stressed.

Looking back at my early journal pages, I was doing so much more.

Maybe I really should stop this journal (I've said that before), seriously.

There are many people who briey mention their exercises in other threads. I could use the 45+ thread perhaps?

I think you gather by my tone that I don't want to stop it.

I need guidance:eek:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/7493216

I could squat and deadlift over 300kg in my 30's and bench around the 180.190 mark. Today in my 50's I can still bench 170+ and squat 260 and rising... The above article gives specifics with regard to age and muscle loss, but it's worth remembering that with hormone therapy's and the like that this process can be extended beyond those specifications.

Yes, injuries and wear and tear can take their toll, but the greater training knowledge we gain over time, and the patience and experience we have to put this knowledge into practice will always level the playing field a little. Also, you have to remember to compare yourselves with your peers. That's why age categories exist in competition. I hate my weaker squat but, in terms of over 50's lifting, it's not bad at all


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

@Mingster You're spot on. I will look at your link, thanks.

Since my back went years ago, I have gone back to trying deadlifts a few times, but I always injure myself again.

It is the cycling mainly of my younger years, coupled with my 6'4" height. Sit ups are also a big no no for me.

I have got by without doing deadlifts and squats, and I am serious about training now for fitness and healthly wellbeing, which is far more important than trying to bodybuild these days.

I'm still very strong in my arms and legs, and the new 100 rep exercises I'm doing make me feel fantastic.

I do need the happy medium though and I am always very appreciative and grateful for your advice.

Thanks mate:thumb:


----------



## mrproc (Oct 26, 2013)

Alrite laurie hows life? Just train and do what you enjoy mate your more likely to stick at it and put more in to it.

im currently trying to bulk cant cope with cutting although I prob should. Just the thought of cutting doesnt inspire me as I like my food too much lol


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

mrproc said:


> Alrite laurie hows life? Just train and do what you enjoy mate your more likely to stick at it and put more in to it.
> 
> im currently trying to bulk cant cope with cutting although I prob should. Just the thought of cutting doesnt inspire me as I like my food too much lol


Hiya mate. Long time no hear!

I still enjoy it, I just don't think I'm particularly 'worthy' of posting my journal as it's not about bodybuilding in the conventional sense anymore.

But I'll still carry on until I'm told to f*ck off somewhere else with my unorthadox methods.

Basically, I do this for my own motivation and as long as I'm still interested in training, I will carry on.

As I've been gymming it for 25 years, I can't see me stopping just yet.

Thanks pal:thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Just do what suits you and don't worry about it being conventional or otherwise, you are experienced enough to know what suits your training needs and that makes your journal as relevant as anyone elses!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks @Greshie A voice of reason and maturity yet again:thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Meh..I don't do much 'bodybuilding;' as such atm...my journal is full of taekwondo and rants


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

What brought all this on then?

If your training is not progressing it will be the fact as I mentioned politely this routine is too harsh to keep at even for a young man in the 90's(Btw we are now in 2013 pmsl,i used to go on about the 80's/90's in similar fashion until @roblet reminded me that it was a long time ago,you know what he is right,you must look forward and up.not back and down mate).As for strength @Mingster points this out well and I agree ,no need to get week or past it....I have benched 550lbs for 5 reps back in the day I still use 490lbs for one but as part of drop set(if I feel brave,not even a belt on),that no one else in my gym can equal,or come close to pmsl


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

biglbs said:


> What brought all this on then?
> 
> If your training is not progressing it will be the fact as I mentioned politely this routine is too harsh to keep at even for a young man in the 90's(Btw we are now in 2013 pmsl,i used to go on about the 80's/90's in similar fashion until @roblet reminded me that it was a long time ago,you know what he is right,you must look forward and up.not back and down mate).As for strength @Mingster points this out well and I agree ,no need to get week or past it....I have benched 550lbs for 5 reps back in the day I still use 490lbs for one but as part of drop set(if I feel brave,not even a belt on),that no one else in my gym can equal,or come close to pmsl


Thanks mate.

You're also dead right with your reasoning. I keep harking back to the past when I could lift so much more.

That's 15-20 years ago, our bodies age and deteriorate a lot. It is frustrating though.

It's a lot to do with working nights as well. I only have a few hours a day to do everything.

And I really do need to crack on with my mother's house clearing. That is very stressful indeed and I want it off my mind.

I'm fine. I'll do my own thing and enjoy my training:thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Training will be resumed tomorrow. More bonkers 100-reppers. Just gotta love it.

I'm actually lapping up the sideways glances I'm getting as well; daft old codger with baby weights going mental!:laugh:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

A busy day clearing out a house again. Visits to the tip and charity shop. So very tired before I even started the training....

Week 14, Friday 27/9/13. 100-reppers (almost):

1. Shoulder fly:

50x20kg stopped.

2. Diverging lat pull:

100x27kg - increased weight by 4kg

3. Lat pull, wide:

80x25kg - held - 20x25kg

4. Tricep extensions:

100x41kg - increased by 5kg. Absolutely killed me this!!

5. Chest press:

35x18kg - couldn't continue due to tri's burning.

6. Leg press:

76x86kg - increase of 6kg but only managed 76 reps.

7. Calf raise (standard sets):

20 reps each @ 45/66/86/100/113kg

I'll have more time tomorrow when I do my 50-rep sets. Aim to add weight from last week on all 12 exercises:crying:

Thanks guys


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Bit late with this, it's been a long, busy day.

Had Madison to look after (granddaughter) last night and most of the day.

Then I saw mother and took her out for a coffee.

Had to collect my son-in-law from work at 5, fighting through Hull City traffic.

Got to the gym at 6, did training and then my neighbour walked in as I was leaving, so I showed him how things worked.

Just had a chicken biryani and I have a can of lager (listening @tkd67 ) to chill with......

Week 14, Saturday 28/9/13. 50-reppers, plus:

Similar to last week but with an extra set of 10 heavy reps after each set.....

1. Bench shoulder fly:

50x30kg 10x60kg - go heavier next week.

2. Arm curl machine:

50x27kg - decrease weight next week. 10x41kg

3. Dumbbell curl, each arm:

50x10kg - got huge increase in form with these! 10x17.5kg

4. E-Z curl, preacher bench:

50x15kg 10x30kg - increase weight next week.

5. Forearm reverse curl, barbell. Too hard for 50 continuously, so split:

20x10kg 20x10kg 10x10kg 10x15kg - forearms massive after this!

6. Lat pulldown, bicep underarm grip:

50x32kg 10x59kg

7. Leg press, seated:

50x86kg 10x154kg - increase next week.

8. Leg curl:

50x45kg - decrease weight next week. 10x100kg 'flex' holds.

9. Calf raises, seated:

50x73kg 10x147kg - increase next week.

10. Ab crunch:

50x36kg 10x54kg

11. Tricep extension:

50x45kg 10x68kg

Absolutely ecstatic with this training. I felt great - pumped up and looking a lot more toned.

I'm also increasing the weights on most exercises every time as well.

Thanks guys:thumbup1:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

@KJW Wow! I posted that, my first journal post, three months ago. Are you catching up with things?

You going to read all of it? Thanks anyway bud. Nice to make your acquaintance! :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi. A fairly quick session today; I'm at my best at the end of the week, not the beginning....

Week 15, Monday 30/9/13. Legs (regular sets):

10-minute brisk treadmill walk to loosen up first.

1. Leg curl:

3x10x45kg

1x10x63kg

1x20x90kg 'flex holds' (top of movement curls)

2. Calf raises:

1x20x100kg

5x12x125kg

1x10x154kg

1x8x180kg

3. Leg press:

5x20x86kg

1x10x113kg

1x10x125kg

1x10x134kg

1x10x161kg

1x10x180kg

That was all today. Doesn't look a great deal, but my legs are feeling good and bulky!

Thanks guys


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

As long as you feel like you have worked them mate, that's what counts.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks mate


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

my grand daughter loves your new avi mate :thumb:


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

what you working tomorrow bud? leg session looked short but sweet


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> my grand daughter loves your new avi mate :thumb:


I have a granddaughter of three. Peppa Pig is her favourite too, so I thought I'd use this picture of George.

It was almost Iggle Piggle from The Night Garden.

Good heavens! What ARE we talking about:rolleyes:

@Glais No gym tomorrow. Too much to do but I'll be there on Wednesday for some upper body work


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I know what you mean mate.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Well I'm definitely moving away from strictly bodybuilding and leaning heavily towards the "cardio-weights" routine.

After three weeks of 100, and now 50-rep exercises, my body feels energised, healthier and generally much fitter.

The muscle is still the same too and I'm certain that as I travel through my old age, my joints wi be far more supple and less stressed.

So it's two days general weight training during the week and the mega-reps for the end of the week from now on.

I'm only suggesting this is for me you understand. Everybody has different methods and prerogatives for their routines


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> Well I'm definitely moving away from strictly bodybuilding and leaning heavily towards the "cardio-weights" routine.
> 
> After three weeks of 100, and now 50-rep exercises, my body feels energised, healthier and generally much fitter.
> 
> ...


As I've said before, do whatever works for you :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Greshie said:



> As I've said before, do whatever works for you :thumb:


Thanks Greshie. I've tied myself in knots recently knowing what is the best way forward with my training.

The advice you guys give is extremely helpful.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

good luck with it. you're obviously benefiting and enjoying it massively. what more could you ask from your training?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> good luck with it. you're obviously benefiting and enjoying it massively. what more could you ask from your training?


It's going great, mate, and it all stems from your idea. Thanks:thumb:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> It's going great, mate, and it all stems from your idea. Thanks:thumb:


all down to mr. wendler!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Do what ever works for you and makes you happy mate.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Upper body session. Mainly free weights. Adding a touch of power in preparation for the weekend's mad reps...

Week 15. Wednesday 2/10/13. Upper body burst (15/12/10/6):

1. Shoulder fly:

15x50kg 12x60kg 10x70kg 6x85kg PB

Personal best on final 6 reps. Used to lift a lot more but this is pleasing as my shoulder is injured.

2. Forearm curls, reverse with barbell:

15x10kg 12x15kg 10x20kg PB (Couldn't manage the 6x25!, still a best with the 20kg isn't too bad).

3. Tricep extension, machine:

15x54kg 12x59kg 10x64kg 6x73kg

4. Bicep curl, preacher, alt. arms:

15x15kg 12x17.5kg 10x20kg 6x22.5kg

5. Seated row:

15x40kg 12x50kg 10x60kg 6x70kg

6. Ab crunch:

15x36kg 12x41kg 10x45kg 6x54kg

Short and rather sweet with two personal bests. Good stead for Friday.

Thanks guys


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

thought i would come and have a nose, all very interesting in here, some nice stuff going on, think i may pop in again


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

mark_star said:


> thought i would come and have a nose, all very interesting in here, some nice stuff going on, think i may pop in again


And you are welcome sir! 

Seriously, I'm putting the finishing touches to an enjoyable:crying: routine involving lots of reps at a low weight but in a non-stop style.

It's very hard work, especially for an oldie like me who's suffering from a dicky back and arthritic shoulder!

Thanks mate. I'll sub you. I'm sure I've noticed a journal on my travels:thumb:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Well done on the PB 's :thumbup1:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

If you've tuned in expecting ol' LL's 100-rep Friday spectacular, there's been a last-minute cock-up....on the catering front, no less!:

After delicately sorting out a final version of tonight's exercises with bag ready to hot foot it to the gym, The Minister for 'All Things Decided' came in from work and treated me to a nice meal out.

So pub fare aplenty - a wonderous mixed grill - and two pints of Doom Bar later, I'm here feeling stuffed and nodding watching the news.

Not to worry.

I WILL BE doing the 100's tomorrow morning and the 50's tomorrow evening.

Two sessions then. Nothing will hold me back!!! Grrrrrr.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Ah! the best laid plans and all that!

Good to be taken out for a meal tho' :thumbup1:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Greshie said:


> Ah! the best laid plans and all that!
> 
> Good to be taken out for a meal tho' :thumbup1:


Ha. How could I refuse?

I was inwardly seething though after spending an hour meticulously planning my routine!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Morning all,

To recap on my training programne, I have now worked out a final 'daily planner':

Monday:

"5x10's"

7 different exercises. 5 sets of 10 reps each.

Wednesday:

"20/12/10/6"

8 exercises over 4 sets. Start with 20 reps on a moderate weight, to 6 reps very heavy.

Friday:

"100-Reppers"

8 exercises. 100 reps each using a light weight. Not allowed to drop the weight, only pause.

Saturday:

"50-Reppers +10"

10 exercises. Slight increase in weight from Friday, but an added 10 reps with a heavier weight.

:crying:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> Morning all,
> 
> To recap on my training programne, I have now worked out a final 'daily planner':
> 
> ...


I feel slightly queasy just reading that ! :laugh:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Greshie said:


> I feel slightly queasy just reading that ! :laugh:


Not as queasy as I'll be later on.

Anyway, must dash. Want to be there for 9!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Here I am then in the gym car park about to write.

I surprised myself. All the 100-reppers completed and felt okay so I carried on with some of the 50's I had planned for later. Oh yeah.....

Week 15, Saturday 5/10/13. 100-Reps:

1. Lat pull, Diverging:

100x23kg

2. Lat pull, underarm bicep grip:

100x25kg

3. Arm curl machine:

100x18kg - after each 20 reps swapped to hammer grip without stopping.

4. Seated Row:

100x20kg

5. Chest press:

100x18kg

6. Tricep extension:

100x36kg

7. Leg press:

100x73kg

8. Calf press:

100x66kg - hard going on my feet. Paused at 65, 86.

No problems here apart from my feet of all things!

I had finished after 45 minutes, so I had a Boost Bar and decided to start the 50-reppers:wacko:

9. Shoulder fly:

50x20kg 10x60kg

10. Tricep extension:

50x41kg 10x68kg

Second stint doing that today...triceps feeling it big time:eek:

11. Leg curl:

50x25kg 10x66kg

12. Leg curl, reverse (hams):

50x32kg 10x45kg - new exercise for these reps. Okay with it. 

13. Ab crunch:

50x36kg 10x54kg

Felt really good and it leaves a lot of the bicep work on the remaining 50's for later.

Time taken this morning: 1hr 10mins.

Need my tagliatelle now:tt2:

I'd like to know how the younger guys would fare doing this stuff.

Oldies do it.....BEST! :rolleye: 

Take care and cheers for reading my memoirs


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

....And here's Part 2 of my bonkers Saturday session.

"Only!" five exercises were still outstanding from the eightenb in total I began with.

Going back for this second time today, my God I found it a struggle.

But I managed it all, having to drop the weight on just one exercise...

Week 15, Saturday 5/10/13. PART TWO. Remaining 5 exercises:

14. Arm curl machine (single arm, alternate).

30x18kg left, 30x18kg right, 20x18kg left, 20x18kg right.

Plus 10 each arm at 23kg Impossible to do 50 reps with single bicep curls.

15. E-Z bar, preacher:

30x20kg had to drop bar for a few seconds. 20x20kg

Plus 10x30kg Arms absolutely dead! :death:

16. Tricep pulkdown:

50x45kg 10x73kg

17. Calf raise, seated:

50x79kg 10x140kg

18. Lat pulldown, close grip bar:

50x32kg 10x45kg

This maniacal training day at an end and although it was a challenge, I feel like I've accomplished something:smartass: :clap:

Only a week tilk I hit 49 , and I'm happy once more with my progress

I'm doing an arms session tomorrow, courtesy of @DiggyV , if I wake up alive!! 

Thanks guys:tbumb:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

That was a mental couple of sessions mate


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

@andyhuggins @KJW

It was tough but it looks worse than it is because of the number of reps.

Remember they are very light weights. Thing is by the end of the exercise these piffling weights feel ten times heavier!

You get your mind focussed and take the pain.

Honestly fellas, give it a go. The rewards are great


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I may well give that a go mate. But put a slight twist on it and us it for some leg sessions.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> I may well give that a go mate. But put a slight twist on it and us it for some leg sessions.


Fantastic. I found presses and calves work relatively easy. The curls are more difficult.

Let me know how you get on


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Laurieloz said:


> Fantastic. I found presses and calves work relatively easy. The curls are more difficult.
> 
> Let me know how you get on


Yeah I will mate thanks.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

KJW said:


> When I was training with MichelleM we did a few workouts with lightweights and 30 reps a set to flood the muscles. Seems good.


That's great. Sounds like the 50's I do, with the 10 heavier reps at the end


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Like the new routine mate


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Like the new routine mate


Thanks Andy. I aim to keep it going this time. It's great for motivation.

Away from this, how's your daughter geting on, mate? Is she doing okay now?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

thanks for asking mate. We hope she will come out of hospital tomorrow. Then it will be onwards and upwards.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

keep me posted with this new programme mate.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> keep me posted with this new programme mate.


Good to hear that about your daughter. I wish her well.

On the training. The 100 & 50 reps will be more or less as they are now, Fri + Sat.

Monday will be straightforward sets and Wednesday some strength building.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Thank you mate. I will be following


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

You're training like a man possessed! I like the look of that programme. I'm going to have a switch around in January, May give that a try! Have a nice Sunday mate.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> You're training like a man possessed! I like the look of that programme. I'm going to have a switch around in January, May give that a try! Have a nice Sunday mate.


Haha. Morning Dirk.

Oh I'm a maniac alright. I'm not doing two sessions in one day again though!

Actually I only ache a bit around the shoulders. I'm doing some of DiggyV's arms workout later.

I remember you saying about stopping Wendler's programme. That's a bloody difficult system and it's why I took the basics only and stuck to the 100-reppers without the other stuff.

Do try some of my things. I prefer the 50+10's I'm doing now on a Saturday.

The starting weight is slightly heavier, plus the heavy 10 reps after.

I'm feeling much more toned from the past month's training.

Starting on Mondays I'm going to do "5x10's". Five sets of 10 reps. Seven exercises of pretty conventional stuff, adding weight for each set.

Wednesdays will be the 20/12/10/6 sets.

Mad old fool that I am!!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

yeah. In fairness, Wendler does say that the 100's challenge will take it out of you and be pretty all encompassing. I thought i could adapt it a bit and work it into my life, but in all honestly my day to day is just too hectic. I need something simple if it's going to work.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

After yesterday's double whammy of a session, I could have done with a rest.

Being the person I am, it played on my mind and I've had a 10 a.m. Jaunt to the gym.

As I noted earlier, I wanted to try @DiggyV 's last arms session.

I didn't do too well because I was tired. My shoulders and neck ache, so I missed out the rope 'pushaways' and seated pushdows. I did my best to copy his programme.....

Week 15. Sunday 6/10/13. Arms training (extra session):

1. Curved 'angle' bar push downs, close grip:

20x45kg 12x60kg 10x80 - killer tri's on this. Had to stop!

2. E-Z bar curls (in my programme for tomorrow, so I didn't go heavy):

20x30kg - biceps in real good form, so this 1st set was easy.

12x40 8x45 ...and stopped there.

3. Alt dumbbell curls - method was a bit confusing, but stuck to Diggy's routine: 4 left, 4 right + 2 'extras' ..

16x12.5kg 12x15kg 10x18kg 6x20kg only. That's enough!

4. Arm curls, machine (did a lot of these yesterday):

12x30kg 10x40kg 8x40kg

Rested for a couple of mins....

6x40 ....Biceps killed off. F*ck the reverse curls!

Managed what I could, Diggy. If I'd come to this fresh after a break I could have done it properly!

I'll keep the programme as I do like it but my arms are just wasted!

:beer:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

My arms ache reading that!!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> After yesterday's double whammy of a session, I could have done with a rest.
> 
> Being the person I am, it played on my mind and I've had a 10 a.m. Jaunt to the gym.
> 
> ...


Good work though  Its a tough one, particularly with little or no rest between sets. Great pump though. :lol:

I'm in BTW .


----------



## Classic one (Sep 26, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> After yesterday's double whammy of a session, I could have done with a rest.
> 
> Being the person I am, it played on my mind and I've had a 10 a.m. Jaunt to the gym.
> 
> ...


That's some workout..


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

DiggyV said:


> Good work though  Its a tough one, particularly with little or no rest between sets. Great pump though. :lol:
> 
> I'm in BTW .


Thanks mate I'll be regularly looking in on your journal too:thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Classicone said:


> That's some workout..


Cheers mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi guys.

Here's my new permanent workout for every Monday. A simple 5 sets pf 10 reps routine. The weights may differ each week.

Despite the madness I endured over the weekend, I survived it.

Week 16. Monday 7/10/13. "5x10's":

1. Arm curl machine. Single (each arm) alternate:

18/18/23/23/18 kgs

2. Chest press:

36/41/45/54/63 kgs

3. Lat pulldown, diverging:

32/36/41/45/54 kgs

4. E-Z bar curls, standing:

25/25/30/35/36 kgs - couldn't find a 5kg weight to do a 40k!

5. Leg curl:

54/66/73/84/100 kgs - The 100k was a tough [email protected]!

6. Calf raise, seated:

5 sets all at 140kgs

7. Leg press, seated:

125/134/145/161/175 kgs

8. Ab crunch:

36/41/45/54/59 kgs

Quite pleased with that. I deliberately omitted any triceps training for these Monday sessions, as they get a hammering over the weekend.

Looking forward to a day of rest tomorrow after three solid days training (four sessions total).

Cheers guys


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Cracking workouts mate, love the variation of reps and exercises you do. Must be shaking the body up well!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Glais said:


> Cracking workouts mate, love the variation of reps and exercises you do. Must be shaking the body up well!


After I had my negative thoughts a couple of weeks ago, I thought I would overhaul my training and go "all out".

I'm making gains already, I'm much fitter, toned and a lot happier.

I will stick to this new set of programmes from now on.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> After yesterday's double whammy of a session, I could have done with a rest.
> 
> Being the person I am, it played on my mind and I've had a 10 a.m. Jaunt to the gym.
> 
> ...


yeah, nice little workout mate, great to get the juices flowing


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi journalists!

Here's today's thrashing...

Week 16, Wednesday 9/10/13.

20/12/10/6 sets:

1. Shoulder fly bench:

20x50kg 12x60kg 10x70kg 6x85kg *increase to 90 next time.

2. Standing dumbbell curl, across chest, opposite hand supporting elbow:

20x15kg 12x15kg 10x20kg 6x20kg

3. Forearm reverse curls, barbell:

20x10kg 12x10kg 10x15kg 6x15kg - these are always hard!

4. Seated row:

20x36kg 12x41kg 10x52kg 6x59kg

5. Ab crunch:

20x41kg 12x45kg 10x50kg 6x54kg

6. Leg press, seated:

20x100kg 12x134kg 10x154kg 6x180kg

7. Tricep extension, machine:

20x54kg 12x59kg 10x68kg - couldn't manage the 6x77kg! Gotta get stronger first!

8. Lat pulldown, underarm grip:

20x32kg 12x41kg 10x45kg 6x59kg *increase next time.

Had to change the order of the exercises around. The gym was rammed with students, so it was a sprint to each bit of kit as it became vacant.

Friday's 100's will have to be shelved this week as I'm out for an early birthday drink (Sunday!).

So I'm doing the 50+10's on Friday early on instead.

Saturday I'm at Hull Fair with the little 'un, so no chance of training.

Sunday's my birthday so I don't know what's happening there!

Hectic planning!!

Cheers guys:thumbup1:


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Nice work bud. What grip do you use on the seated row is it still underhand?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Glais said:


> Nice work bud. What grip do you use on the seated row is it still underhand?


It's the conventional side grips at the moment, now that I've arrived at a definitive programme.

But if I did a standard session just for biceps I'd probably change it around.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> Hi journalists!
> 
> Here's today's thrashing...
> 
> ...


Seriously don't fret about how much you are lifting, its not the weight that matters, its how you lift it that is absolutely crucial. After almost 30 years (on and off admittedly with a couple of serious stints - like now) I know that I gain so much more mass if I keep super strict form and let the weight increase naturally (*ahem* :lol: ). What I mean is once I can do 8 - 10 reps with good form (no struggling) at one weight only then do I normally look to increase it.

As long as you are fatiguing the muscle fully, and have your diet good enough, then you will gain, whether this is benching 60Kg or 140Kg.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

DiggyV said:


> Seriously don't fret about how much you are lifting, its not the weight that matters, its how you lift it that is absolutely crucial. After almost 30 years (on and off admittedly with a couple of serious stints - like now) I know that I gain so much more mass if I keep super strict form and let the weight increase naturally (*ahem* :lol: ). What I mean is once I can do 8 - 10 reps with good form (no struggling) at one weight only then do I normally look to increase it.
> 
> As long as you are fatiguing the muscle fully, and have your diet good enough, then you will gain, whether this is benching 60Kg or 140Kg.


Thanks Diggy,

It does bother me occasionally, but that's mainly through long-term lower back and shoulder problems.

Now that I'm doing the high-rep/low weight training at the weekends I've found a 'new lease of life' with my training and I enjoy it a lot more.

This is great for counteracting the arthritic pain in my shoulder and I find I can still keep/increade muscle tone even at my ripe old age!

It's the old thing about having to keep telling ourselves that we can't perform in the same wau as when we were younger I guess.

Thanks mate:thumbup1:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> Thanks Diggy,
> 
> It does bother me occasionally, but that's mainly through long-term lower back and shoulder problems.
> 
> ...


You taking anything for it, there are a lot of things that can help both OTC and not so OTC :lol: I only use OTC right now and the single best one (or two actually) is Cissus and fish oil. If I miss a week as I have done recently then I notice it. I use the MyProtein mega cissus and it is the difference between a 30Kg shoulder press and a 90Kg one. Miracle stuff for us oldies  , not sure how old you are mate, but I clock in at 47 and so feel your pain. :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

DiggyV said:


> You taking anything for it, there are a lot of things that can help both OTC and not so OTC :lol: I only use OTC right now and the single best one (or two actually) is Cissus and fish oil. If I miss a week as I have done recently then I notice it. I use the MyProtein mega cissus and it is the difference between a 30Kg shoulder press and a 90Kg one. Miracle stuff for us oldies  , not sure how old you are mate, but I clock in at 47 and so feel your pain. :thumb:


I have been on Diclofenac on and off and basic ibruprofen, etc.

Oddly, I have found that the most basic and cheapest cod liver oil capsules seem to work better than anything.

I'm not in constant pain, but it's a setback on certain excercises such as deadlifts and squats, which I will not do anymore.

I'm not too bothered as I'm training now for general fitness and keeping reasonable muscle tone.

And I'll be 49 this coming Sunday:eek:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> I have been on Diclofenac on and off and basic ibruprofen, etc.
> 
> Oddly, I have found that the most basic and cheapest cod liver oil capsules seem to work better than anything.
> 
> ...


I have the same problem with Deads and Squats and it got to me for a while, but decided 'fcuk it" and now do Hacks which are better on my back and seem to make me wobble just as much after them :lol: and also for lower back am doing hyperextensions and then the one arm row I do hits it wee also, without the hassle of pain the day after from Deads.

HOpe you have a good birthday mate! :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

DiggyV said:


> I have the same problem with Deads and Squats and it got to me for a while, but decided 'fcuk it" and now do Hacks which are better on my back and seem to make me wobble just as much after them :lol: and also for lower back am doing hyperextensions and then the one arm row I do hits it wee also, without the hassle of pain the day after from Deads.
> 
> HOpe you have a good birthday mate! :thumb:


Strangely, I find the basic seated leg press good for my back!

Perhaps it strengthens the lower back muscles when I press.

Thanks mate


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Happy Birthday !


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Happy Birthday !


Thanks mate

After a Sunday lunch, courtesy of the wife, I have a hospital visit to see my mum.

Then late afternoon I'm doing a marathon session with the '100+50' rep training I've missed.

May be really ancient now, but I ain't gonna slow down:w00t:


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

happy birthday bud, no better way to spend it other than tearing **** up in the gym :tongue:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Glais said:


> happy birthday bud, no better way to spend it other than tearing **** up in the gym :tongue:


 :beer: cheers mate.


----------



## Classic one (Sep 26, 2013)

Happy birthday .. :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Well. Here we go.

My last training was on Wednesday I think, but I've caught up here slightly.

After a Sunday lunch, I did feel distinctly full. But I declined any roast spuds, and I drove so I couldn't have a beer - that would have curtailef any training - I had an afternoon kip, after a hospital visit too. Woke up raring to go at 5.30pm....

Week 16. Sunday 13/10/13 - Birthdays don't stop me!

As I missed Fri & Sat's big reppers, I decided to do a "best of medley" of both sessions:

1. Lat pulldown, side handle grip:

100x25kg

2. Arm curl machine, with alt. hammer grip (each 20):

100x18kg Had to stop at 76 reps, then final 24. - Forearms aching!

3. Flat bench shoulder fly:

50x20kg 10x70kg

4. E-Z bar bench, preacher:

50x15kg 10x25kg

5. Triceps pulldown, close grip angle bar:

50x45kg 10x73kg

6. Tricep extension, machine:

100x36

.....decided to do more......

7. 50x41kg 10x68kg

Burning tri's...really pumped!!

8. Diverging lat pulldowns:

100x23kg

9. Arm curl, machine, alternate arms:

30x18kg right arm. 22x18kg left arm. Couldn't do anymore arm work!

10. Leg press, seated:

100x73kg

Really pleased with this today. All that chicken for lunch did some good.

Having some birthday present Hongoblin beer at home now.

BBC6Music's Freakzone on the radio. Telly with Mrs. LL later.

Best thing is....I took the night off work

Thanks fellas:beer:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Another great session there Loz ! :thumbup1:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Classicone said:


> Happy birthday .. :thumb:


Cheers mate:beer:

How's things....any luck on the house searching?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Greshie said:


> Another great session there Loz ! :thumbup1:


Why thank you, Mr. Gresh, sire


----------



## Classic one (Sep 26, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> Cheers mate:beer:
> 
> How's things....any luck on the house searching?


Not as yet ,still waiting to be able to send PMs on here you have to wait for a lifetime..


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> Well. Here we go.
> 
> My last training was on Wednesday I think, but I've caught up here slightly.
> 
> ...


looks like you had a good session mate, I trained 6.30-8pm tonight so we were in at same time, didn't spot you though :') hope you had a good birthday too!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Classicone said:


> Not as yet ,still waiting to be able to send PMs on here you have to wait for a lifetime..


I'm not sure but I only started in April and I was sending them soon after.

Maybe when you get bronze?  @Milky ?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> looks like you had a good session mate, I trained 6.30-8pm tonight so we were in at same time, didn't spot you though :') hope you had a good birthday too!


I think it took me just over an hour, so I'd be leaving about 6.45 I reckon.

Decent enough birthday, average thanks mate

I'll contact you on Wednesday about Friday's pick up. Looking at about 3.30pm. Is that okay with you?


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> I think it took me just over an hour, so I'd be leaving about 6.45 I reckon.
> 
> Decent enough birthday, average thanks mate
> 
> I'll contact you on Wednesday about Friday's pick up. Looking at about 3.30pm. Is that okay with you?


Yeah mate that's fine with me  finish uni at 2.05 that day so will give me time nip home and sort a bag out!

edit: ah we would have only started at 6.45 I think, mate was signing up :')


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> Yeah mate that's fine with me  finish uni at 2.05 that day so will give me time nip home and sort a bag out!
> 
> edit: ah we would have only started at 6.45 I think, mate was signing up :')


:laugh: Maybe I held the door open for you.

I do keep looking around but only at the back of people's heads!

When we arrange things by Friday we'll have it sorted.


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> :laugh: Maybe I held the door open for you.
> 
> I do keep looking around but only at the back of people's heads!
> 
> When we arrange things by Friday we'll have it sorted.


Just look for some ginger lad with a lifting belt almost as big as him :lol:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Nice session loz. Hope you enjoyed your night off.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Belated birthday Wishes mate :thumb: Hope your mum is on the mend.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Belated birthday Wishes mate :thumb: Hope your mum is on the mend.


Thanks mate.

She's not very good, but she's in good hands.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Mums are tough people mate.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Mums are tough people mate.


She keeps bouncing back. She's not ready to leave just yet.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Went back to the gym today early at 1.30pm, after a three-day lay off (time commitments, not motivation so much) and managed just a brief session to keep some tone in there!

Only did 6 exercises from my usual 5x10's as I have things on my mind I can't shake off (family).

Week 17, Wednesday 16/10/13. "5x10's" General tone-up:

1. Lat pulldown, diverging:

5 sets x10 reps x 32/36/41/45/54 kgs

2. Single arm curl - alt., seated, machine:

5x10 x 18/18/23/23/18 - very tough at the end!

3. Chest press machine:

5x10 x 36/41/45/54/63

4. E-Z curl bar, standing:

5x10 x 20/25/30/35/35 - no way would I have lifted the usual final 40kgs!

5. Seated row:

5x10 x 35/40/50/60/65 kgs

6. Ab crunches:

5x10 x 36/41/45/54/59 kgs.

Not a fantastic session by any means, but a foundation for the next three days hard work.

Tomorrow, a good legs session is planned. My usual 100&50 rep sessions for Fri & Sat.

Hopefully and pending hospital visits and/or other family crisis!

Cheers guys


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

just do what you can mate


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

mark_star said:


> just do what you can mate


Thanks Mark.

It's just annoying when I have my weekly programme all ready to put into practice and there's always a setback.

It's unavoidable and my priorities are easily met.

I'm happy enough, just wish I could get my training back on track!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Following on from that post, I'm stopping all my training during the week for the time being.

Friday and Saturdays cardio-weights only until I have more time. I have too much to do during the day.

I'm only getting five hours sleep after work and I'm tired all the time, absolutely knackered and physically and mentally run down.

Something's gotta give. mg:

Apart from all that, I'm fine!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

After a good kip (for a change), I returned to the gym for my first whole 100-rep session.

Week 17, Friday 18/10/13. "100's":

1. Diverging lat pulldown:

100x23kg *increase to 25kg next week.

2. Arm curl, machine (straight/hammer each 20, no pause):

100x18kg - very hard work, only just managed it!

3. Seated row:

100x20kg

4. Chest press machine:

100x18kg

5. Lat pulldown, side grip bar:

100x25 *increase to 27kg next week.

6. Tricep extension, machine:

100x36kg - getting much stronger with this.

7. Leg press, horizontal, seated:

100x73kg

8. Calf press (on leg press machine):

100x66kg

Extra 30 ab crunches at 36kg, 16x41 - ran out of puff!

Pleased with this today after being knackered all week. Soon 'get back into it' when the effort is there!

@Jimmysteve95 Had a good look mate, didn't see you. Are you training later? May see you tomorrow

Thanks guys:thumbup1:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

good work Laurie. I'm really feeling knackered and overworked at the mo myself (never mind this norovirus). I seem to remember feeling similar round about this time last year. Maybe there's something to S.A.D. after all...


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> good work Laurie. I'm really feeling knackered and overworked at the mo myself (never mind this norovirus). I seem to remember feeling similar round about this time last year. Maybe there's something to S.A.D. after all...


You could well be right there mate. S.A.D. certainly has affected me in the past. I don't train anywhere near my best in the winter.

As for being tired out, it's never hit me quite as hard as it did this week. I was on the verge of collapse at work last night.

I'm having an hour in bed now and then I'm going to 'de-junk' a lot of CDs by giving them to my mates at work.

They're all 'self-recorded' ones, probably around 300. I converted them to MP3 and my whole collection is now on an external 2TB hard drive.

7,000 albums and around a million songs! :wacko:


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> After a good kip (for a change), I returned to the gym for my first whole 100-rep session.
> 
> Week 17, Friday 18/10/13. "100's":
> 
> ...


I THINK I saw you mate, all black with black earphones? you we're facing my back while me and two mates were on bench press, didn't want to say hi incase it wasn't you and I looked like a nutter, and also after the embarrassment of failing to do 30kg db's per side on shoulder press, did 27.5 for 5 reps though


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> I THINK I saw you mate, all black with black earphones? you we're facing my back while me and two mates were on bench press, didn't want to say hi incase it wasn't you and I looked like a nutter, and also after the embarrassment of failing to do 30kg db's per side on shoulder press, did 27.5 for 5 reps though
> View attachment 138439


There were two ginger lads and another kid altogther doing stuff on the free weights.

I did think maybe you were one of them. Same here, wasn't sure!:laugh:

Yes it was me in the black shirt and clip-on headphones going at it like a f*ckin' crazee.

Don't look like John Cleese though, you cheeky git!  Although I do act like Basil Fawlty in a number of ways! Haha.

I'm there tomorrow later on, around 4pm.

I'll pack my t-shirt now....grey v-neck with cap sleeves.


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> There were two ginger lads and another kid altogther doing stuff on the free weights.
> 
> I did think maybe you were one of them. Same here, wasn't sure!:laugh:
> 
> ...


Yeah you might have spotted us then, although I noticed another distinctly ginger friend group training, I was in the dark red/maroon top, it's an XL so it makes me look smaller haha :') I'm working 1-8 tomorrow but my last shift is sunday so we'll definitely train sometime soon!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> Yeah you might have spotted us then, although I noticed another distinctly ginger friend group training, I was in the dark red/maroon top, it's an XL so it makes me look smaller haha :') I'm working 1-8 tomorrow but my last shift is sunday so we'll definitely train sometime soon!


I thought that was you out of the other gingertops in there! Haha. You should wear a top that makes you look bigger anyway, not smaller. 

There was another lad in a white top on his own but he was really stocky and that can't have been you!  

So where is it you're working?

Anyways, look for Basil Fawlty going some on those never ending reps and you've found me. 

Take care bud


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> I thought that was you out of the other gingertops in there! Haha. You should wear a top that makes you look bigger anyway, not smaller.
> 
> There was another lad in a white top on his own but he was really stocky and that can't have been you!
> 
> ...


Haha, I currently have powerlifters gut so I don't wear tight tops or vests if I'm bulking 

Iceland mate, been with them for 2 years and they nicely offered me a transfer to hull for uni, unfortunately my course is one of the busiest going so sadly I've had to resign, just doing the gym and uni at the mo!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> Haha, I currently have powerlifters gut so I don't wear tight tops or vests if I'm bulking
> 
> Iceland mate, been with them for 2 years and they nicely offered me a transfer to hull for uni, unfortunately my course is one of the busiest going so sadly I've had to resign, just doing the gym and uni at the mo!


Excellent shop, Iceland. I shop there every month, along with Tesco (in case you wanted to know. But you wouldn't be interested as it's a boring thing to say).

There's always bar work, plenty of pubs in Cott

Powerlifter's Gut??:laugh: Not chips then...what students live on!?


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> Excellent shop, Iceland. I shop there every month, along with Tesco (in case you wanted to know. But you wouldn't be interested as it's a boring thing to say).
> 
> There's always bar work, plenty of pubs in Cott
> 
> Powerlifter's Gut??:laugh: Not chips then...what students live on!?


It's got a bad rep but there's some cracking deals! Which one do you shop at? (I work at hessle rd) lidl is our student shop currently :lol: I don't think I could ever work somewhere like that for a while, iceland paid a mint £7.05 though which is good for a student job.

And unfortunately I'm semi-catered (not by choice) so it means we have a 'traditional english' evening meal, some nights it's really good like a whole chicken breast and sweet potato mash, but other nights it's "fish" goujons and mcain wedges haha!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> It's got a bad rep but there's some cracking deals! Which one do you shop at? (I work at hessle rd) lidl is our student shop currently :lol: I don't think I could ever work somewhere like that for a while, iceland paid a mint £7.05 though which is good for a student job.
> 
> And unfortunately I'm semi-catered (not by choice) so it means we have a 'traditional english' evening meal, some nights it's really good like a whole chicken breast and sweet potato mash, but other nights it's "fish" goujons and mcain wedges haha!


Well looked after, Students.

I shop at Iceland Willerby or Bransholme (if I crawl over the chavs and asbos in the doorway!) I only get the frozen stuff there though.

I get my chicken from a local butcher on Newland Avenue usually.

My wife works part-time at Tesco, so we get most of our shopping there.

She finishes at 10 tonight so I'll have to get tidying up!

Talk later mate


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Hows the weekend training going mate?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Hows the weekend training going mate?


Hi again bud,

A good session yesterday, thanks.

Today I began sorting out the loft. Generally tidying things up.

I did a couple of hours reaching up into the loft and then I began thinking about training.

Thought I'd carry on sorting stuff out and before long it was after 5pm.

I wanted to finish what I was doing and then it got to bloody 6.30 and I still hadn't gone to the gym.

I also had the hospital to see to so I went to see my mum instead.

So gym tomorrow instead!


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Hope all is well mate! What u got planned 4 tomorrow?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Laurieloz said:


> Hi again bud,
> 
> A good session yesterday, thanks.
> 
> ...


Hey mate do what you can and don't beat yourself up. The gym will always be there and so will I.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Glais said:


> Hope all is well mate! What u got planned 4 tomorrow?


Hiya mate.

The 50-rep +10 thing I normally do on Saturday.

Fingers crissed.

All that climbing around in the loft has given me a bit of back ache, but I should be okay! 

How are you buddy?


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Sounds good pal look forward to reading about it! Hope the back soothes.

Yeah im good just relaxing after gym and eating my weight in food


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Glais said:


> Sounds good pal look forward to reading about it! Hope the back soothes.
> 
> Yeah im good just relaxing after gym and eating my weight in food


Good man. Gorge yourself silly! All protein 'n' carbs I hope!!


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> Hi again bud,
> 
> A good session yesterday, thanks.
> 
> ...


Tidying the loft counts as low intensity cardio :whistling:

what time you at ol' gym tomorrow buddy?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> Tidying the loft counts as low intensity cardio :whistling:
> 
> what time you at ol' gym tomorrow buddy?


Hi mate.

Dunno about loft cardio...more to do with crawling around getting filthy and itchy!

I reckon early afternoon at the gym, maybe about 2pm. I hate training in the morning!

Can't say a definite time, but I will be there before 3pm as I'm at work on the night and need some sleep before I go in.

Are you going there tomorrow? (today actually!)

How's your day been, mate?


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> Hi mate.
> 
> Dunno about loft cardio...more to do with crawling around getting filthy and itchy!
> 
> ...


Ah I'll probs see you then! I'm going for 3 ish, finish work at 2 then cycling down. What job do you do mate? 

And yeah it's been alright, worked 1-8 and tomorrow is my last shift (woo!) will miss the money but I've not had a weekend in term time since high school (2 years ago) will be nice to get to focus on my studies and not feel guilty about abit of leisure time!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> Ah I'll probs see you then! I'm going for 3 ish, finish work at 2 then cycling down. What job do you do mate?
> 
> And yeah it's been alright, worked 1-8 and tomorrow is my last shift (woo!) will miss the money but I've not had a weekend in term time since high school (2 years ago) will be nice to get to focus on my studies and not feel guilty about abit of leisure time!


Good lad.

I shall see you there mate.

What are you training tomorrow?

I'm doing my "50-rep" session, like the 100's but with a 30-45% weight increase plus an extra 10 heavy reps after each exercise.

May sound rather unorthadox but it tones up like nothing else.

I'm an oldie compared to a whippersnapper like you, but I reckon the young lads would have trouble with this rep thing. 

Anyway, I'm digressing.....

I work as a stock controller/auditor at Arco in Hessle.

See you later than mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hello readers,

Yesterday's training performed today instead, plus additional extras! Read on....

Week 17, Sunday 20/13/10. "50-reppers +10" (50 light reps, plus 10 heavy):

1. Shoulder bench fly press "Supine":

50x20kg 10x60kg

2. Arm curl machine, single arm alternate:

35x18kg - had to pause - 15x18kg Then 10x23kg each.

3. Forearm reverse curl, barbell:

20x10kg 15x10kg 10x10kg 5x15kg *Not possible to do 50 continuously!

4. E-Z curl, preacher bench:

50x15kg 10x30kg

5. Lat pulldown, close grip to chest:

50x32kg 10x45kg

6. Leg curl:

50x25kg 10x66kg

7. Reverse leg curl, ham's:

50x32kg 10x45kg

8. Tricep pulldown, angle bar close grip:

50x45kg 10x73kg

9. Tricep extension machine:

50x41kg 10x68kg

10. Calf raise, seated:

50x79kg 10x140kg

Time taken for all of the above was 40 minutes. There's hardly any rest between sets, except for walking to each machine.

But then they are light weights and the reps are done very quickly.

With tomorrow's training cancelled while I visit my mother in hospital, I added another four exercises today....

11. Lat pulldown, diverging grip:

10x32kg 10x36kg 10x41kg 10x45kg 10x54kg

12. More single arm curls, machine (alternate arms):

10x18kg 10x18kg (hammer) 10x23kg 10x27kg (hammer) 10x18kg

13. Chest press machine:

10x34kg 10x41kg 10x45kg 10x54kg

14. Ab crunch:

10x36kg 10x41kg 10x45kg 10x54kg 10x59kg

This took me 1hr.15mins in total and I felt really good afterwards.

And I've met my first person from UK-M! @Jimmysteve95 is studying at Hull University and has joined my gym.

He's a good lad and we hope to train together sometime soon

Great to chat with you, James. :thumb:

Thanks for reading


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good session as usual Loz :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Nice session there mate


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Nice to finally meet you mate! Very well spoken for a huller :thumb: Sorry I couldn't chat for longer, my girlfriend was driving down from huddersfield so I wanted to squeeze a quick workout in so I didn't keep her waiting  Hopefully we'll train pretty soon!

I did a 50-repper on the arm curl machine at 18kg too!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> Nice to finally meet you mate! Very well spoken for a huller :thumb: Sorry I couldn't chat for longer, my girlfriend was driving down from huddersfield so I wanted to squeeze a quick workout in so I didn't keep her waiting  Hopefully we'll train pretty soon!
> 
> I did a 50-repper on the arm curl machine at 18kg too!


Good to meet you too, mate. Well spoken? Guess I am. We're not all cod heads you know!:laugh:

I forgot that I had a copy of my training programme for you with me.

I'll give you it next time if you want to try any of them out.

Well done on the 50-rep bicep exercise - one of the hardest:thumb:

Hope your training went well and you finished it in time to see your girlfriend.

See you again soon mate


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Serious session Laurie!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

resten said:


> Serious session Laurie!


You're a new face in here! Thanks mate. Appreciated


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> You're a new face in here! Thanks mate. Appreciated


I'm a changed man. Seriously 

I hope I am welcome. I will sub


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

resten said:


> I'm a changed man. Seriously
> 
> I hope I am welcome. I will sub


I don't have any issues with you, mate. Maybe in the early days!

Thanks mate:thumbup1:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> I don't have any issues with you, mate. Maybe in the early days!
> 
> Thanks mate:thumbup1:


I too now have a journal. Feel free to pop by  http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/244130-resten-buys-singlet.html


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

resten said:


> I too now have a journal. Feel free to pop by  http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/244130-resten-buys-singlet.html


Already done:thumbup1:


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

workout looks epic dude! you must be getting some crazy muscular endurance from them high reps as well?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Glais said:


> workout looks epic dude! you must be getting some crazy muscular endurance from them high reps as well?


Wow! You're up late, mate. I have an excuse - I'm working.

I have noticed quite a change in my fitness levels, same too with my body tone. I haven't checked but I reckon my body fat is down a bit too.

As you know, I don't bodybuild in the sense of the word anymore, but these "unusual" exercises are certainly going to feature permanently in my routine.

While I have these early hospital visits for my mother, my training will be less intense during the weekdays, but I hope to get at least one good session in, perhaps on Tuesday. :thumbup1:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

This is from my own journal, but quoting here to keep things tidy 



Laurieloz said:


> Thanks for asking mate....
> 
> I have changed my routine around drastically in the last few months, mainly because I'm at an age now where bodybuilding as such doesn't play the most important part in my routine. I'm more into retaining good muscle tone together with keeping a good level of fitness.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your mum mate, well done for keeping your contributions here continually positive throughout though!

Sounds like a great way to train for you  The downside of lower reps with heavier weights is increased strain particularly on tendons (as my elbows know all too well!) so this will help keep your joints in better condition.

It's not a style of training that I personally use, I find that burning sensation too sickening haha. But becoming familiar with others' journals now is opening my eyes to many different ways of training.

I'll slowly work my way through yours mate, 36 pages isn't too bad!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

@resten You really don't need to read it all. Life's too short mate!

Again, I appreciate your interest, and yes this is really only a training routine to suit my personal needs.

Certainly not the 'bodybuilder's handbook' style of things. I've done all that years ago:thumbup1:


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> Good to meet you too, mate. Well spoken? Guess I am. We're not all cod heads you know!:laugh:
> 
> I forgot that I had a copy of my training programme for you with me.
> 
> ...


Ah cheers mate, I'll give it a read next time you're in. Thinking I'm going some time on Wednesday at the soonest 

How's it going today?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> Ah cheers mate, I'll give it a read next time you're in. Thinking I'm going some time on Wednesday at the soonest
> 
> How's it going today?


Not bad thanks mate.

My mum is going back to the care home tomorrow, so things may be easier without the hospital visiting times to juggle my life around!

I'll be next at the gym on Wednesday. Back on track hopefully, so I may see you.

How's things with you?


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> Not bad thanks mate.
> 
> My mum is going back to the care home tomorrow, so things may be easier without the hospital visiting times to juggle my life around!
> 
> ...


How's she doing? 

might see you on Wednesday then, and yeah I'm alright, need to spend more time studying than on the internet :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> How's she doing?
> 
> might see you on Wednesday then, and yeah I'm alright, need to spend more time studying than on the internet :lol:


She's at what they call "the final stage", which sounds very ominous. And it isn't great.

Having trouble recognising the simplest items and needing help with most day to day tasks.

But she's still relatively alert. It's strange.

Yeah get off your computer and get learning something, bad lad!


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Ah sorry to hear that mate, reps for still training with all that going on pal. 

And so far I've tidied my room and that's about it, off to make my chicken and rice then I'll read my lab briefing before tomorrow, Got alot of work planned for Wednesday though haha.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> Ah sorry to hear that mate, reps for still training with all that going on pal.
> 
> And so far I've tidied my room and that's about it, off to make my chicken and rice then I'll read my lab briefing before tomorrow, Got alot of work planned for Wednesday though haha.


Cheers for the reps mate! :beer:

Don't stay up too late


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> She's at what they call "the final stage", which sounds very ominous. And it isn't great.
> 
> Having trouble recognising the simplest items and needing help with most day to day tasks.
> 
> ...


It's a horrible time mate. I know it's hard trying to keep your regular life on track with stuff like that going on. Especially trying to fit in training in as well. Sometimes you have to just roll with it. Don't let your regular schedule become a source of added stress.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> It's a horrible time mate. I know it's hard trying to keep your regular life on track with stuff like that going on. Especially trying to fit in training in as well. Sometimes you have to just roll with it. Don't let your regular schedule become a source of added stress.


Thanks mate.

I'm okay. Been out on a three-hour food shop with the wife this afternoon. If I can deal with that I can handle anything!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Laurieloz said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> I'm okay. Been out on a three-hour food shop with the wife this afternoon. If I can deal with that I can handle anything!


That was a marathon food trip mate


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> That was a marathon food trip mate


Haha. Well it's pay day and we do the month's food shopping when I get paid.

It's normally at the crack of dawn on the following Saturday, but the wife's off this week.

And I'm out watching a band on Friday night so there's nochance of me getting up that bloody early!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

With Mrs.LL being off this week, she's hinting at going around the shops again later today.

I mentioned I was going to the gym....."Oh no you're not...we need some time together...blah blah....I only ever see you for half an hour every day....blah....think on!!!!":angry: :nono: :death:

So gym looks unlikely:rolleye: :crying:

@Jimmysteve I'll see you on Friday....perhaps!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Mrs. LL had changed her mind by the time I got up....

She's going to the hairdessers:w00t:

Gym for me then:cool: ...."As long as you go early"mg:

2pm then!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi.

A really brief, but unplanned session anyway today. Having to train at the same time as the 6-2 shift workers rammed the place wasn't easy to get on anything. Dumbbells in particularly short supply.

With visions of Mrs. LaurieLoz waiting at the front door with a stopwatch and a rolling pin, I managed about 40 minutes....

Week 18, Wednesday 23/10/13. 4 sets - 20/12/10/6 rep session:

1. Supine shoulder bench fly:

20x50kg 12x60kg 10x70kg 6x80kg. Felt fine so added 6x100kg PB.

2. Tricep extension, machine:

20x54kg 12x59kg 10x68kg 6x73kg

3. Seated row, machine:

20x36kg 12x41kg 10x52kg 6x59kg

4. Forearm reverse curl, barbell:

20x10kg 12x10kg 10x15kg 6x20kg - Much harder than it looks!

5. Leg press, seated:

20x100kg 12x134kg 10x154kg

The time reached 2.55pm and I had to go as the dog house was in my sightsmg:

Quick word with @Jimmysteve95 and away.

As a woman is, she didn't want to go out anymore so I could have stayed longer:huh::mad: :angry:

Thanks guys


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

haha that's the way it works, but at least you got some decent stuff in and a PB to boot


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> Hi.
> 
> A really brief, but unplanned session anyway today. Having to train at the same time as the 6-2 shift workers rammed the place wasn't easy to get on anything. Dumbbells in particularly short supply.
> 
> ...


Still got a decent session in there mate, read the workout you gave me, might try it soon :thumb:

Managed 370kg on the leg press today for 3.5 reps, need to work on going a little bit deeper, apart from that was a good one for me 

And if you had a pound for every time someones wife/girlfriend changed their mind, we'd be training at a better gym than x4l :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Laurieloz said:


> Hi.
> 
> A really brief, but unplanned session anyway today. Having to train at the same time as the 6-2 shift workers rammed the place wasn't easy to get on anything. Dumbbells in particularly short supply.
> 
> ...


Nice to see you got a session in mate and got a PB too


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> Still got a decent session in there mate, read the workout you gave me, might try it soon :thumb:
> 
> Managed 370kg on the leg press today for 3.5 reps, need to work on going a little bit deeper, apart from that was a good one for me
> 
> And if you had a pound for every time someones wife/girlfriend changed their mind, we'd be training at a better gym than x4l :lol:


Haha! Too true mate. 

You're doing very well on the incline press. 370kgs is great! Keep it up:thumb:

Hopefully see you on Friday


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Nice to see you got a session in mate and got a PB too


Thanks Andy. + @mark_star

With my niggling shoulder twinge, I was happy with the 100kgs there.

I'll be adding these to my "5x10" sessions on Mondays, so I can increase the reps/weight.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi journal gazers,

After a busy afternoon hunting Dracula costume bits and pieces, visiting my dad's grave with plants and flowers, and checking my mum's house....I set off for the gym.

A shorter session than anticipated with the 100's today - the final two exercises I couldn't do. One machine (diverge lat pull) constantly in use, the seated row broken!

Anyway, 6 out of eight performed...

Week 18, Friday 25/10/13. "100-Rep Spectacular":

1. Arm curl machine:

100x18kg (20 straight, 20 hammer position alternating, 'changing whilst moving') 

2. Calf press (on seated leg press machine):

100x66kg (paused at 61, 80 reps because tendons in feet were aching!):sad:

3. Lat pulldown, side grip:

100x32kg - up from 25kg last week! 

4. Tricep extension machine:

100x36kg - upping this to 41kg next week

Got @Jimmysteve95 and his mate to try this too on a similar weight. No problems for these young lads:thumbup1:

5. Chest press:

100x18kg

6. Seated leg press:

100x73 - up this to 77kg next week

That was it. I'll be changing things around a little soon to add strength, so probably a few "fail" sets may be included on a Saturday.

Out tonight for my monthly p¡ss up!

:beer: :wacko:

Take care fellas


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Nice session there mate. Enjoy tonight :beer:


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> Hi journal gazers,
> 
> After a busy afternoon hunting Dracula costume bits and pieces, visiting my dad's grave with plants and flowers, and checking my mum's house....I set off for the gym.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

have a gd un tonight


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

enjoy the night out mate


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks fellas.

Should be a local band on somewhere. If not, a few real ales down the hatch will be rather pleasureable methinks!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Well I've dreamt up a revised training programme (again ).

The 50's + 100-reppers are staying but I'm going to amalgamate the two so that I can vary things a little.

My other training days will involve a return to regular sets, but I'm going to start ending the training with a "burn+fail" routine of two distinctive sets.

These will consist of one set of very heavy reps until I can't do any more, followed immediately by another involving lighter weights.

Why?

(a) Because I do this to keep fit and toned. And this high rep training really does work.

( B) To keep the motivation and to combat the boredom of a "set-in-the-ways" routine.

© I seem to thrive on pain and self-harm! 

Starting all this from Monday


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Well. My next door neighbour has just seen me.

He's joined my gym and wants me to "show him the ropes".

So I'm training at 2pm. I'm due to do my last straightforward "50-rep" exercises before I change things, so I'll put him through that


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> Well. My next door neighbour has just seen me.
> 
> He's joined my gym and wants me to "show him the ropes".
> 
> So I'm training at 2pm. I'm due to do my last straightforward "50-rep" exercises before I change things, so I'll put him through that


poor bloke. you'll never see him again.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> poor bloke. you'll never see him again.


:laugh: Haha. I'm a nasty [email protected]

He's been saying for years that he wants to get fit. He's a window cleaner, a physical job, but his lifestyle is all X-Factor and pizzas!

He's 51, same height and build as me really. If he sticks at it, I'll get him fit.

I reckon this will be a regular Sunday routine. With me on night, it's the only day I see him.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

he's a lucky bloke to have someone showing him the ropes. Hope he sticks with it.


----------



## rumbaba (Oct 2, 2012)

A week or two will let you know if he will go the distance. You don't realise it becomes a way of life rather than doing something "to keep fit" until you get into it.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Best of both worlds then mate  Yeah pretty well except for this week as had to try and sort out redundancy pay etc. But on a positive not come Monday the training etc world is my oyster. Time for me to take full advantage :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Evening guys.

Breezing in straight from the gym and without further ado here's my write-ups. Yesterday's first:

Thursday 31/10/13: Standard sets, with added 'fail' sets:

1. Supine bench:

12x60kg 12x70kg 12x80kg 10x90kg 12x80kg (fail) 26x30kg (fail)

2. Standing DB curls, alt.:

15x15kg 10x15kg 8x15kg

3. Preacher curls, alt.:

12x15kg 10x17.5kg 8x20kg 8x22.5kg (fail)

4. E-Z curls, seated:

10x30kg 11x35kg (fail) 17x20kg (fail)

5. Forearm reverse, barbell:

10x10kg 10x15kg 6x20kg (fail) 11x10kg (fail)

6. Triceps pulldiwn, close grip angle bar:

20x45kg 20x50kg 15x54kg 12x59kg 9x64kg (fail) 14x45kg (fail)

7. Bench single DB raise, push from chest:

20x30kg 15x40kg - trial and error with this. Triceps now knackered!

8. Ab crunch:

20x36kg 15x41kg 15x45kg 20x50kg

Good workout, pleased with myself

NB. The "burn+fail" expression I use is doing a further 'drop set', as many reps as poss until I feel the burn kicking in, heavy or light weight.

*********************************

Today's training.....

Friday 1/11/13 50&100 Reps:

I did a half hour warm up first. Some bench presses, triceps, etc.

Wish I hadn't..this training is hard enough!

1. Supine bench: 50x30kg

2. Lat pulldown, diverging: 100x27kg

3. E-Z curl, seated: 50x15kg

4. Triceps extension: 50x41kg

5. Chest press: 76x18kg - couldn't complete these!:sad:

6. Leg press, seated: 100x52kg

7. Calf raise: 50x86kg

8. Single DB raises, bench, from chest: 100x15kg @andyhuggins - managed it mate! 

9. More tricep extensions: 100x27kg

That's it. Triceps looked especually huge today. Pity they don't stay like that! 

Thanks for reading guys


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

@Laurieloz Well done on the db chest mate  Love that felling of the pump in the tri's  From what you have said mate those were two great workouts. It's good when it all comes together :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Haha. I'm on a roll at the moment mate. Swings and roundabouts with me!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

As they say mate you have to experience the lows to appreciate the highs. Keep the roll going mate. You training tomorrow?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> As they say mate you have to experience the lows to appreciate the highs. Keep the roll going mate. You training tomorrow?


Yes. Doing the rest of the high reps.

I'm well ahead for once and there's just six exercises to do, so I may just add some of Monday's as well.

But then there's my neighbour on Sunday...he's eager to do some stuff.

Feel a burn out coming on! :crying:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Don't forget to pace yourself mate. Don't get to gun ho  maybe try so different exercises and rep ranges on sunday.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

great job Loz, love the burn+fail, I use it quite a lot myself


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

quality workout pal, sounds like your enthusiasm is more than back! strong ez curls :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks guys:thumb:

.....And Pink Floyd all night on the telly. Who could want more? :rockon:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

good training mate. sorry haven't checked in the past week. how long is that little lot taking you? looks like a lot there.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> good training mate. sorry haven't checked in the past week. how long is that little lot taking you? looks like a lot there.


Hi mate, Dirk, Roy, what do you prefer? 

That looks a lot but it was over two days.

The high rep things take me about an hour. Other training a bit longer.

I'm having a short break at the moment after my setback on Sunday when I was ill.

I'm catching up on household things this week and visiting my mum.

I only get about three hours a day due to work at night and sleep in the mornings and time just evaporates!

I have so much more time at the weekend....but then Mrs. LL has other plans:crying:

I hope to be training again tomorrow, then right through Fri-Sat-Sun to catch up!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> Hi mate, Dirk, Roy, what do you prefer?
> 
> That looks a lot but it was over two days.
> 
> ...


Dirk, Roy, it's all the same to me!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

After a lay off of almost a week and a chance to recharge my energy levels, I was back at the gym today....

Thursday 7/11/13. Legs:

Began with treadmill warm-up. After less than two minutes I was bored to death.

Straightforward sets followed by two burn/fail heavy (drop sets), or 50 light reps....

1. Leg curl:

15x45kg 10x52kg 8x66kg 6x79kg

Fails: 8x100 50x36kg

2. Leg curl, reverse (hams):

25x25kg 12x45kg 10x52kg

Fails: 8x59kg 50x25kg

3. Calf raise, seated:

25x100kg 25x120kg

Fails: 20x134kg 27x73kg (couldn't manage the 50!)

4. Leg press, seated:

25x79kg 25x93kg 12x120kg 10x141kg

Fails: 7x154kg 50x73kg

By now my legs were really burning and like blancmange. Decided to do some alternative calf work...

5. Calf presses (using leg press):

50x120kg

Pleased I returned today as it gears me up nicely for tomorrow's high-rep sets, of which I will do as many exercises as possible.

Thanks guys


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

nice leg work pal, lets see u have a big one 2moro!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

nice job Loz, we love leg day


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks guys.

I can't lift anywhere near as much as I used to.

Age is a factor of course, but I find my 'head pressure build-up' starts to affect me if I push too hard.

After all the blood tests, scan, etc (all fine), I'm still at a loss to know what causes it.

Keep soldiering on though.

I aim to have a good mega rep thingy tomorrow!!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Great session as always


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Nice session mate. Jelly legs lets you know you have worked hard :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks Andy, Greshie


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

FFS your workouts make me feel faint!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

A bit presumptious of me but I'm aiming for a very intensive 50/100 session later on today:wacko: :crying: mg:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Still in bed...posting this stuff at 2pm!!

Better get my skates on:eek: mg: :w00t:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi again.

Today's training went like this...

Friday 8/11/13. 50+100 High Reps:

I now aim for at least 50 reps. If I feel good to go at that point, then I keep going to 100.

No leg work in this programme now as I now combine these 50-reps into my weekly 'leg day' (yesterday).

1. Bench supine fly: 50x30kg

2. Diverging Lat pulldown: 100x27kg

3. Arm curl, machine. Changing to 'hammer' at 20/20/10 without stopping. Then other arm: 50x14kg

*Increase to 18kg next week.

4. Seated row: 100x18kg

5. Chest press machine: 100x18kg

6. Lat pulldown, side 'handle' grip: 100x27kg

*Increase to 32kg next week.

7. Triceps extension: 100x36kg

8. E-Z curl, preacher bench: 50x15kg

9. Single DB raise, bench, interlocking hand grip: 100x15kg

10. Bench press, flat: 50x30kg

That was a new one; went okay.

11. Triceps pulldown, close grip angle bar: 100x27kg

12. Forearm reverse curl, barbell: 20x10kg

Very enjoyable session, if at times very hard work with the decision to keep going past 50 reps on some exercises.

More 100's done than 50's.

Looking pretty bulky on shirt removal later:rolleye:

Tomorrow, back to standard sets. Upper body work to catch up from the past week when I decided to be bone idle (i.e. resting).

Thanks for reading


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Phew! where do you get your energy from?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Greshie said:


> Phew! where do you get your energy from?


It's not that hard really because I use light weights.

Thing is, as I work nights it's taking me longer and longer to get my body into action. By Friday I'm okay.

Perhaps it's the subconscious working, knowing I've finished work for the week! I don't know


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

quality pal when are you gonna do the 200 reppers :tongue:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> Hi again.
> 
> Today's training went like this...
> 
> ...


Good grief. You'll wear those poor weights out.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I see your still shoving the iron repetitively in here,good work mate


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

biglbs said:


> I see your still shoving the iron repetitively in here,good work mate


Thanks biggiemanlbs. :thumb:

I love these maniacal reps but always make sure I have a couple of days with standard sets.

Missed out today though as my stepdaughter came round with the little 'uns.

Always good to spend time getting battered and bruised by the kids as well! :crying:

Do my gym tomorrow to catch up and finish my week's journal


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Laurieloz said:


> Thanks biggiemanlbs. :thumb:
> 
> I love these maniacal reps but always make sure I have a couple of days with standard sets.
> 
> ...


Probably gave you a good workout anyway mate. What is it tomorrow mate?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Probably gave you a good workout anyway mate. What is it tomorrow mate?


 :beer:

Tomorrow is the balance of the week's training. Upper body parts 1+2 megasession!! mg:

I've split up 'legs' and 'general upper body' into 3 days as I was doing a bit of everything and that was frankly, a bit silly.

So to recap...

Legs - One day per week.

Upper body - 2 days. Split into 'pull' and 'push' muscle groups (except tomorrow as I'm behind and I need to do all of it:rolleyes: )

Hi-Reps - Friday.

Loving it at the moment. :w00t:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

That will be an epic workout mate. Enjoy


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi.

I was hoping to do a mid-morning end to the week but Mrs. LL had other ideas.

We needed a carpet for a spare bedroom we're sorting out for my granddaughter.

So after being delayed by buying the carpet, throwing it into the room and fitting it, I managed to get to the gym.

With a bit of backache from crawling about on my knees, I left out some exercises, but managed seven....

Sunday 10/11/13. Upper body (inc burn/fails):

1. Supine shoulder fly:

12x60kg 12x70kg 12x80kg 10x90kg

2. Lat pulldown, close grip:

10x41kg 10x45kg 10x54kg 18x36kg (fail)

3. Arm curl, DB, standing:

15x15kg 12x17.5kg 8x20kg 6x22.5kg 9x22.5kg (fail) - tough going!

4. E-Z bar, standing:

10x30kg 10x35kg 7x40kg (fail) - biceps wrecked!

5. Triceps pulldown, rope:

20x54kg 12x63kg 8x72kg (fail) - ages since I used the rope.

6. Hip abducter(!):

25x35kg - dunno quite why I did this!?

7. Ab crunches:

20x36kg 15x41kg 12x45kg 19x54kg (fail)

I tried some chest presses and tricep extensions but my back was playing up. Bloody carpet!!

Starting proper tomorrow with normal 4-day split push/pull/legs/reps. This should be easier on muscle grouping. At the moment I've been doing bits of everything!

So it's a legs session tomorrow afternoon to begin with.

Thanks guys


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Still a good session there Loz despite you being side tracked by her indoors!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Greshie said:


> Still a good session there Loz despite you being side tracked by her indoors!


Haha. Thanks Greshie.

Thing is, I was lucky I went at all because we've just been out again for a kids bed and flat pack Peppa Pig wardrobe. So you can guess what my next job is! 

On the training side, I have you to thank a little with my revamp.

Your "push and pull" days gave me the idea to split up body parts from tomorrow.

I'm not altering any sets or reps but I'm also adding a couple of new exercises.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

All looks good to go mate 

Love a good legs day


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Nice work

What u think is the best bicep building exercise seeing as they seem one of ur strongest points pal?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Glais said:


> Nice work
> 
> What u think is the best bicep building exercise seeing as they seem one of ur strongest points pal?


I like E-Z curls. I always seem to do well with those, although it's frustrating that I can't lift as much, being as aged as I am:crying:

@andyhuggins Yeah, love doing legs. That is a strong point with me!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey mate its not the weight its how you use it.

I love legs at the start, hate them in the middle, then love them again at the end


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

You love your toes, hate your knees and love your thighs:whistling:

Sorry...I know what you mean mate.

I'm actually happy with my training - nobody can do anything as well as they used to. That's life.

Are you going away to work today mate?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi there Journalists,

The first day of my final revised programme (I promise!), a 4-day split routine of legs, push, pull and hi-reps. Heavy/light fail sets also.

At the foot of the page, I've provided a photo of my new notes template which I use at the gym.

I don't know if you can read it via a pc, but if you can't see it very well I'll try to copy it as a Word attachment at work tonight.....

Monday 11/11/13. Legs:

1. Leg curl:

15x45kg 10x59kg 8x73kg 6x86kg

Fail sets: 11x100kg 18x36kg

2. Leg curl, reverse (hams):

25x32kg 12x41kg 10x54kg

Fail sets: 7x59kg 54x25kg - not heavy enough!

3. Leg press, seated:

25x79kg 25x93kg 12x113kg 10x134kg

Fail sets: 14x154kg 29x73kg

4. Calf press, on leg press machine:

5x20x120kg

5. Calf raise, decline:

25x100kg 25x120kg

Fail sets: 14x134kg 25x73kg

Calves on fire after the above 2 exercises! mg:

Finished with some Abs crunches:

6. Abs:

20x36kg 15x41kg 15x45kg 10x50kg

Enjoyable, effective session.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Well I'm sorry guys.

I didn't rise until the middle of the afternoon. I couldn't believe I was so tired!

So frustratingly there was no gym today, I wasn't going fly about and rush things.

I will be setting my alarm tomorrow. I must get a push or pull session in as I want more strength to up my mega-rep session on Friday!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Glad its all sorted now mate. Enjoy i am sure you will


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi.

My new upper body 'pull' session went well. Fairly easy going, it went like this....

Thursday 14/11/13. Pull:

1. Lat pulldown, underarm 'bicep' grip:

12x50kg 12x59kg 10x66kg 16x41kg (l/wt fail set)

2. Lat pulldown, close angle grip:

10x35kg 10x45kg 10x55kg 10x59kg

3. Standing DB curls, each arm:

15x15kg 10x17.5kg 8x20kg

4. Preacher bench DB curls, each arm:

12x15kg 10x17.5kg 8x20kg

5. E-Z curls, preacher bench:

10x25kg 10x30kg 5x40kg (fail...rubbish!!) 20x15kg (l/wt fail set)

6. Forearm reverse barbell, standing:

10x10kg 10x15kg 10x15kg 16x10kg (fail set) - It's surprising how these light weights affect the forearms!

Added the following quick burn out set from tomorrow's hi-rep session:

7. Seated Row:

100x18kg

Nothing too exerting today, but a beneficial tone-up for my big rep workout tomorrow.

Thanks guys:thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Good sound session there mate


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Looks good to me mate,well done


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks guys.

I don't do anywhere near as much as I used to.

Back worries, headache problems and sheer lack of time dictates what I do.

I love my high rep things though. I know they're not classed as bodybuilding in any shape or form, but they keep me very fit, tone me well and suit my needs these days.

Luckily, despite not being able to do squats and deadlifts, I'm still very capable in the arms and legs areas, so things are okay.

:thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey mate the thing is to enjoy the training. If it's working all good in my book


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Hey mate the thing is to enjoy the training. If it's working all good in my book


Keeps me out of trouble


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

LOL Yeah I know that feeling


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

it's either that or a pipe and slippers, I'm not ready for those yet, well not the pipe


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

tkd67 said:


> Is this old [email protected] thread still going :no:
> 
> (WARNING) do not read you will become infected.
> 
> ...


Oi you. Rhyming slang apples and pears, Alan Sugar's knob jockey. Don't you come into my journal with your selling yer granny cheap at half the price motors, yer Watneys slurper!

Tkd67, yesterday


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Alright mate, sorry I've not popped in recently. Had mid semester tests at uni and it was my girlfriends birthday  training is going well I see! I'll be back in tomorrow after 10 days off and a **** diet :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> Alright mate, sorry I've not popped in recently. Had mid semester tests at uni and it was my girlfriends birthday  training is going well I see! I'll be back in tomorrow after 10 days off and a **** diet :lol:


Hi mate.

I was wondering about you. Thought our paths were perhaps not meeting!

10 days!! I'll see you tomorrow (er, today now) hopefully


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Evening all.

A good lie in this afternoon and my energy levels were fine for my training. A nice walk to the gym with REM on the phones and a Wispa Gold to give me that initial burst of power!....

12 exercises performed.

Friday 15/11/13. High-reps:

1. Chest press: 100x18kg

2. Supine bench press: 50x30kg

3. Arm curl, machine, alternate arms: 20+20+10 x14kg non-stop on changing arms.

4. Lat pulldown, side grip: 100x27kg

5. E-Z curl, preacher bench: 50x15kg

6. Triceps extension, machine: 100x36kg

7. Lat pulldown, diverging: 100x27kg

8. Leg press, seated: 100x52kg

9. Calf raise: 50x100kg - very happy with this!

10. Single DB raise, above head, flat bench: 100x17.5kg - up from 15kg last week.

11. Leg press, incline: 50x100kg

The above exercise I wanted to add, although I experienced dizziness when I stood up. This is due to my continuing head pressure issues. Worth trying out!

12. Ab crunches: 50x36kg

Apart from the incline press, which I shouldn't have done, a good workout and a nice Tiger Beer reward now!

Thanks guys.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Awesome workout mate :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Cheers Andy.

I'm into the swing of it now and I should be increasing the weights gradually.

Thing is, once you start on a 100 rep, you must keep going, however hard the burn.

Lovin' it.

Are you training much at the moment mate?

What's your typical routine?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Love the burn mate 

Not trained much this week as i have been away.

But things seem to be getting back on track 

At the moment I am doing PPL twice a week. 1 cycle heavy then the other cycle more for reps.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Sounds good Andy


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I can but give it 6 weeks and see what happens.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

nice session mate. lot of southerners around your thread lately. Can't seem to find the translate button!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> nice session mate. lot of southerners around your thread lately. Can't seem to find the translate button!


Thanks mate:thumb:

Haha. Yes, an invasion of Londoners (and one fellow Hull fish head) last night on the 45+ thread. A real good natter for about four hours!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

@Jimmysteve95

Did I see you at the gym yesterday?

Yellow top, black shorts?

If that was you mate, I apologise. You looked different!

This old fogey needs his glasses!!


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> @Jimmysteve95
> 
> Did I see you at the gym yesterday?
> 
> ...


nah mate, dark red hoody and blue shorts :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> nah mate, dark red hoody and blue shorts :lol:


Never saw you mate. You must have been training later on?


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> Never saw you mate. You must have been training later on?


went 12.30-2 , so a little earlier than normal


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> went 12.30-2 , so a little earlier than normal


At least you're back into the swing of things


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Ended up looking after the grandkids today. The eldest, 3-year-old just never stops....so with Grandad feeling knackered, I nearly gave up on training.

I made an effort and managed to complete my week's programme, albeit not as well as I would have liked...

Saturday 16/11/13. 'Push' session:

1. Supine bench press:

12x60kg 12x70kg 12x80kg 8x85kg - couldn't go higher today:sad:

2. Chest press machine:

20x34kg 20x39kg 12x45kg 10x52kg 6x66kg (to fail) 27x34kg (l/wt to fail)

3. Overhead single DB raise, flat bench:

40x37.5kg 30x40kg 20x45kg 10x47.5kg 32x25kg (to fail) - very pleased with this...132 reps in total, going heavy

4. Flat bench press, Smith:

12x40kg 10x40kg 8x40kg - long time since I did these due to my shoulder injury. Tried heavier weight, but felt biting twinge!

5. Triceps extension, machine:

20x45kg 20x54kg

Arms had had enough....tri's like lead blocks, but shagged!

Bearing in mind that some of these exercises were also done yesterday as high rep workouts, it's not so bad.

Cheers guys.

Enjoy your evening


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> At least you're back into the swing of things


Seriously hurt my back doing deadlifts though  might pop a form vid up to check I'm not doing it wrong


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> Ended up looking after the grandkids today. The eldest, 3-year-old just never stops....so with Grandad feeling knackered, I nearly gave up on training.
> 
> I made an effort and managed to complete my week's programme, albeit not as well as I would have liked...
> 
> ...


How do you find DB's for bench press? Personally I find the smith puts alot of pressure on my shoulder


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> How do you find DB's for bench press? Personally I find the smith puts alot of pressure on my shoulder


With my shoulder injury/arthritis, I can't do any lateral raises or straightforward double DB raises anymore as the pain kicks in as I lift initially.

I'm fine with the single weight, interlocking my hands arouns the inside of one end, pushing from my chest.

Terrific for the triceps

The Smith machine should help my stability more than the regular bench press. If my shoulder pain starts, it's reassuring that I can just bring the bar down and lock it back safely.

* Probably be a good idea to post your deadlift query in the Form & Technique section, James.

I'm sure you will get the best advice from the guys there:thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Laurieloz said:


> Ended up looking after the grandkids today. The eldest, 3-year-old just never stops....so with Grandad feeling knackered, I nearly gave up on training.
> 
> I made an effort and managed to complete my week's programme, albeit not as well as I would have liked...
> 
> ...


Sweet session there mate


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks Andy, enjoyed it.

I'll be looking at my programme...don't worry, I'm not changing it again.

I'll be upping the weights hopefully on most exercises.

I know I can do more. I'm really going for it


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

If you feel like you can up the weights then go for it mate 

The mental side of training is a big help if you feel positive.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> If you feel like you can up the weights then go for it mate
> 
> The mental side of training is a big help if you feel positive.


Well said.

I'll be starting tomorrow with legs


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Thanks Andy, enjoyed it.
> 
> I'll be looking at my programme...don't worry, I'm not changing it again.
> 
> ...


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Laurieloz said:


> Well said.
> 
> I'll be starting tomorrow with legs


So you are doing PPL ?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> So you are doing PPL ?


I am mate.

Second week starts tomorrow, plus of course, the high rep session on Friday! Love it


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Sounds good to go to me mate 

Loving the mental strength at the moment mate :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Sounds good to go to me mate
> 
> Loving the mental strength at the moment mate :thumb:


Thanks mate.

At the moment I'm feeling pretty good in myself


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I can tell that from your posts mate 

Keep it going mate


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Sorry guys,

No gym today as envisaged. Went to see my old mum.

Catch up tomorrow


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi.

Late afternoon session today.

So cold outside it took me a while to get motivated to leave the house. All went well in the end.

Tuesday 19/11/13. PPL - Legs:

1. Leg curl:

15x45kg 10x59kg 8x73kg 6x86kg

Fails: 11x100kg 16x36kg

2. Leg curl reverse:

25x32kg 12x39kg 10x45kg 8x52kg

Fails: 12x59kg 30x25kg

3. Leg press, seated:

25x79kg 25x86kg 12x107kg 10x134kg

Fails: 20x154kg 40x73kg

4. Calf press:

40x120kg 30x127kg 20x141kg 10x150kg

5. Calf raises:

20x100kg 25x107kg 15x134kg

As you can see, a radical improvement this week. I've steped up the weight on the curls and presses by two plates, instead of one.

A big jump, but I managed it okay.

I think next time I will add the little sliding discs which sit on the weight stack to 'round up' these rather uneven-looking figures to the nearest 5kg. It looks neater.

Pleased with my effort today, legs feeling well bulked up.

Thanks guys


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Another good session there Loz


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Cheers Greshie


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

excellent job mate, go for the sliding weight thingies, I hate those odd numbers


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

I'll start that with my next session.

It's a weird set up with stack weight machines. Increments of 7kgs and poundages like 41, 54 kgs etc.

Lucky that there's the top discs of 1, 2 & 3 kgs also.

It'll keep my journal write-up tidy and easier to read!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> At the moment I'm feeling pretty good in myself


Good man


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Good man
> View attachment 140679


Love the new Avi mate.

And I like my big grumpy snail too. Thank you


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Laurieloz said:


> I'll start that with my next session.
> 
> It's a weird set up with stack weight machines. Increments of 7kgs and poundages like 41, 54 kgs etc.
> 
> ...


Yes the stacks are weird, but the 7kg equates to around 15lbs....which sort of makes sense, dunni why we didn't just stick to pounds...some gyms do and some have a mix which is even more confusing


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Laurieloz said:


> Hi.
> 
> Late afternoon session today.
> 
> ...


 @Laurieloz you are on a roll mate.

FFS don't stop now.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> @Laurieloz you are on a roll mate.
> 
> FFS don't stop now.


my thoughts exactly


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

@Laurieloz FFS keep posting.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Can't wait till this afternoon.

I'm gonna weld them stacks and spin them thar discs like frisbees!

Get me at that gym...

:beer: :beer:talkin'


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

I couldn't get to the gym again.

Mrs. LL dragged me around the shops instead, with her daughters, the grandkids, the whole shebang.

Rather annoying as I'm only there to carry the bags!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Should have done some curls with the bags mate :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Subbed mate :thumb:

@shopping ....that's the only good part, carrying the bags


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

why's Laurie been banned? Hope it's not permanent.


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> why's Laurie been banned? Hope it's not permanent.


Not seen him in the gym recently otherwise I'd have asked, genuinely can't think of a reason why he'd get banned either :confused1:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Let's try asking the mods maybe?


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

tkd67 said:


> That would be good to know mate.


Judging from the 45+ thread, it looks like alot of bickering/ gossip/ badmouthing was going on regarding some recently banned members, so I guess it was that.

Note for mods: if this constitutes any ban-able offence just delete this post.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Would be good to find out thou.


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

andyhuggins said:


> Let's try asking the mods maybe?


are we allowed to? @Milky


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> are we allowed to? @Milky


Genuinely don't know mate but he did himself no favours last week TBH.

I dont know what else l can add.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Well done mate


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Milky said:


> Genuinely don't know mate but he did himself no favours last week TBH.
> 
> I dont know what else l can add.


Is he banned for life @Milky ?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

andyhuggins said:


> Is he banned for life @Milky ?


Again not sure, l dont think so but not 100 %


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

He told me it is perm.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

@Lorian maybe you could shed some light on this situation? :confused1:


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

latblaster said:


> He told me it is perm.


Aww damn, hope to see him around the gym sometimes soon anyways


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

@andyhuggins @latblaster @tkd67 @Jimmysteve95 @Dirk McQuickly



Thanks guys! :thumb: :beer:    :w00t:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

hooray welcome back


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Welcome back Laurie, I've missed you


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

tkd67 said:


> Well fuk me....didn't see that coming :laugh:


not wrong, I thought I would never see my favourite poster again :sad:


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2013)

Now how far can I push it :confused1:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> not wrong, I thought I would never see my favourite poster again :sad:


No problem mate.

I'll ignore the negative post I saw while I was away.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> No problem mate.
> 
> I'll ignore the negative post I saw while I was away.


That's a really scary avatar


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> That's a really scary avatar


Don't be afraid he's used it before lol

What'd really scary is a proper pic :laugh:


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

Damn i thought you were dead...wishful thinking eh.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

HAWKUS said:


> Damn i thought you were dead...wishful thinking eh.


I don't recall upsetting you mate:confused1:


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> I don't recall upsetting you mate:confused1:


Just playing man teddy bear..i dont know you


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

HAWKUS said:


> Just playing man teddy bear..i dont know you


Correct and forgiven


----------



## Classic one (Sep 26, 2013)

SO you back in the gym then....


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Helloooooo and welcome back...hope it was a good break...back to the journal now


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Welcome bk..


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> @andyhuggins @latblaster @tkd67 @Jimmysteve95 @Dirk McQuickly
> 
> View attachment 141197
> 
> ...


ermmmmmm



good to see you back ...................


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Greshie said:


> ermmmmmm
> 
> View attachment 141198
> 
> ...


Aww. Sorry Greshie...

Everybody who's been fighting my corner...a big thanks:beer:

I've been looking in offline at goings-on, so I've kept in touch in silence!

I haven't been to the gym since Tuesday LAST WEEK mg: Not been feeling too up for it.

I think I suffer from S.A.D. syndrome. The weather puts me off.

Now I have a terrible migraine - I'm sat watching tv and posting this with sunglasses on:cool:

Off sick from work tonight.

Hopefully better tomorrow. I want to do my hi-rep training.

Regards


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> Aww. Sorry Greshie...
> 
> Everybody who's been fighting my corner...a big thanks:beer:
> 
> ...


Hope you feel better tomorrow ! You can get lamps that counteract SAD, they mimic sunlight


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Greshie said:


> Hope you feel better tomorrow ! You can get lamps that counteract SAD, they mimic sunlight


The lamps I've seen before.

I think it's caused by the really bright lights in the warehousr where I work, together with the computer work I do at night.

I'm now thinking that all my head pressure problems are caused by bright light.

I've called work and mentioned the lighting and it's going to the Health & Safety officer for negotiation. I'm the rep for the night shift so I'll be putting my case forward at the next meeting


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> The lamps I've seen before.
> 
> I think it's caused by the really bright lights in the warehousr where I work, together with the computer work I do at night.
> 
> ...


Just as a matter of interested have you had your eyes tested recently ?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

welcome back mate. what was all that about?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Laurieloz said:


> No problem mate.
> 
> I'll ignore the negative post I saw while I was away.


no need to ignore it mate, I truly think you are mental but thoroughly enjoy our chats


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I think vit d3 is supposed to help counter SAD


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Greshie said:


> Just as a matter of interested have you had your eyes tested recently ?


I had a full eye test back in June and I was prescribed glasses.

I wear them for driving because I was found to be long-sighted. I wear them using the computer and watching tv also.

I wore them at work for a few weeks, but they don't make any difference with the lighting.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> welcome back mate. what was all that about?


Who knows mate:confused1:

Fresh start now


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> no need to ignore it mate, I truly think you are mental but thoroughly enjoy our chats


Bang out of order and completely wrong mate.  @Katy


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Laurieloz said:


> Bang out of order and completely wrong mate.  @Katy


you saying I dont enjoy our chats?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Here we go...yet again.

Leave it Laurie...have you not cottoned on to Ash's humour yet?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

latblaster said:


> Here we go...yet again.
> 
> Leave it Laurie...have you not cottoned on to Ash's humour yet?


course he does, Laurie loves me and finds our conversation stimulating


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> course he does, Laurie loves me and finds our conversation stimulating


 :ban:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> course he does, Laurie loves me and finds our conversation stimulating


I love you also.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

get a room


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Here we go...yet again.
> 
> Leave it Laurie...have you not cottoned on to Ash's humour yet?


Many a true word said in jest though


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

latblaster said:


> I love you also.


Why thank you latblaster, that's a lovely thing to say



Dirk McQuickly said:


> get a room


perhaps you could join us, Im sure Laurie would enjoy it



biglbs said:


> Many a true word said in jest though


I have no idea what you mean


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> Why thank you latblaster, that's a lovely thing to say
> 
> perhaps you could join us, Im sure Laurie would enjoy it
> 
> I have no idea what you mean


Nor does anyone who posts in here:innocent:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm so excited...a room...just the three of us.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> Why thank you latblaster, that's a lovely thing to say
> 
> perhaps you could join us, Im sure Laurie would enjoy it
> 
> I have no idea what you mean


would you like me to pretend to be room service?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

I'll bring biscuits


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> would you like me to pretend to be room service?


you could knock on and say you are here to fix my washing machine


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> would you like me to pretend to be room service?


Will you dress up too?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

latblaster said:


> I'm so excited...a room...just the three of us.


Three men go in one man comes out(well it should be 2 in,but that's gay) Mad max Bttd!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> you could knock on and say you are here to fix my washing machine


Don't start my Mrs off.....


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Biscuits..since that night long ago, where we had biscuits in the morning....you know I have never....


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

anyway, we are clogging up this journal with nonsense. Laurie, how are the 28" guns doing?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

:gun_bandana:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> anyway, we are clogging up this journal with nonsense. Laurie, how are the 28" guns doing?


My sock drawer is due an overhall so TTFN My fellow nut clenching test needing temblems xxxxx


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> anyway, we are clogging up this journal with nonsense. Laurie, how are the 28" guns doing?


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> anyway, we are clogging up this journal with nonsense. Laurie, how are the 28" guns doing?


Come on I know it's banter and what your sense of humour's like, but if someone doesn't like or get it then what's the point in still taking the **** mate?










Been waiting ages to use that gif though :lol:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Because we are adults, that's why.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> Come on I know it's banter and what your sense of humour's like, but if someone doesn't like or get it then what's the point in still taking the **** mate?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not sure what you mean, I was just happy to see him back posting and wanted to say hello


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

You see that really is love of a fellow man.

Ashcrapper the man that keeps on giving.


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> not sure what you mean, I was just happy to see him back posting and wanted to say hello


faaaaaaair enough


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> faaaaaaair enough


thanks for your support


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> I'll just say that I would like my journal to be used for articles related to training.
> 
> Is that the reason you are here, Ash...or do you have other reasons?
> 
> @Katy


Loz u miserable bastard :laugh:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Laurieloz said:


> I'll just say that I would like my journal to be used for articles related to training.
> 
> Is that the reason you are here, Ash...or do you have other reasons?
> 
> @Katy


well initially it was to mildly annoy you but now it's just for shits and giggles. I did however say words to that effect though (read a few posts up) so you cant say Im not supporting you here


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> I had a full eye test back in June and I was prescribed glasses.
> 
> I wear them for driving because I was found to be long-sighted. I wear them using the computer and watching tv also.
> 
> I wore them at work for a few weeks, but they don't make any difference with the lighting.


Right so you have glasses for computer work and the TV, that is what I was getting at, because often these can cause eye strain .... therefore it may be that your eyes are extra sensitive to certain types of light ...


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2013)

Right I'll start by saying where are my posts gone ?

Where is @MunchieBites post

Came on for some fun.......and ?

See you all later after another arduous 12 hr. Shift.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

tkd67 said:


> Right I'll start by saying where are my posts gone ?
> 
> Where is @MunchieBites post
> 
> ...


Like I said mate, my training journal. Not a free-for-all baiting thread.

Come on fella, we're trying to stop all that, no? 

I'm also wondering what do you mean by your question "Where have my posts gone?".

I don't know what you're talking about mate....are you inferring that I can delete other member's posts?

Because I can't. Take it back, bud....you"re in the 45+ thread. Etiquette is expected of you


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Anyway guys,

I'm training today. More or less fully recovered from my migraine, I'll be doing my high-rep session.

Energy permitting, I'll be adding some other stuff too.

I'll keep you posted later on in this, my training journal


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi guys.

After a lengthy lay-off from the gym, I decided to merge a few exercises today to catch up a bit. I included some high-rep training where I could, but struggled because of my rusty state!

All the 'pull' exercises, and extra leg work, I will do tomorrow.

Friday 29/11/13. Push/legs - various:

1. Chest press, machine:

100x20kg 20x35kg  20x40kg 12x45kg

2. Supine bench:

50x35kg 12x60kg 8x65kg - very poor!

3. Single DB raise, flat bench:

100x15kg 30x35kg 20x40kg

4. Ab crunch:

50x35kg 20x45kg 15x50kg 12x55kg 10x60kg

5. Lat pulldown, diverging:

100x30kg

6. Lat pulldown, side grip:

40x30kg 10x35kg 10x40kg 10x45kg

7. Leg curl:

15x45kg 10x60kg 8x75kg 6x90kg - suprisingly strong here!

8. Triceps extension, machine:

100x40kg 20x45kg 20x50kg 12x55kg 12x60kg - tri's worn out now!

9. Leg curl, reverse (hams):

25x35kg 12x40kg 8x50kg

10. Calf raise, decline, seated:

50x100kg 25x100kg 25x80kg

Not easy that lot. Serves me right for being a lazy git last week.

Thanks for reading, guys


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

but you're back and giving it some, that's what matters


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

mark_star said:


> but you're back and giving it some, that's what matters


Thanks mate. Pleased you found my write-up amongst the clutter!


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> After a lengthy lay-off from the gym, I decided to merge a few exercises today to catch up a bit. I included some high-rep training where I could, but struggled because of my rusty state!
> 
> ...


Dafuq is this sh1t? Legs? Back? Fvck that, what's your arm routine bro? Your obviously an expert and mine need bringing up. Hook me up


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Dafuq is this sh1t? Legs? Back? Fvck that, what's your arm routine bro? Your obviously an expert and mine need bringing up. Hook me up


I must say, i'm quite envious of them massive gunz he has... has anyone seen a pic of them yet or can we only dream ?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Not a bad sesh mate! You'll be back into it soon enough


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Paz1982 said:


> I must say, i'm quite envious of them massive gunz he has... has anyone seen a pic of them yet or can we only dream ?


A picture of his guns in prime 21 inch form has yet to be seen. But I'm not ready to write him off yet, oh no I'm not! Laurielolz has his doubters but I'm not one of them. He's probably just been to busy to post one up or something.

Laurie, hook me up with your routine bro


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

I just ask myself...what is it that these guys want from me? :confused1:

On another note guys, I would appreciate it if you leave my journal alone.

You have no interest in it...you seem obsessed with the author for some reason.

By the way, I haven't read your posts above, you are both on my ignore list....now I will ask you once again to go


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> A picture of his guns in prime 21 inch form has yet to be seen. But I'm not ready to write him off yet, oh no I'm not! Laurielolz has his doubters but I'm not one of them. He's probably just been to busy to post one up or something.
> 
> Laurie, hook me up with your routine bro


or probably has no camera :whistling:


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> I just ask myself...*what is it that these guys want from me*? :confused1:
> 
> On another note guys, I would appreciate it if you leave my journal alone.
> 
> ...


erm...................your routine bro


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Not a bad sesh mate! You'll be back into it soon enough


Thanks mate, a bit tough after ten days off!


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

The amount of sh1t your getting on here the I expect everybody is on your ignore list :lol:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Jesus the amount of reps ,


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

This is MY training journal for MY benefit only.

Last warning.


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> A picture of his guns in prime 21 inch form has yet to be seen. But I'm not ready to write him off yet, oh no I'm not! Laurielolz has his doubters but I'm not one of them. He's probably just been to busy to post one up or something.
> 
> Laurie, hook me up with your routine bro


and @Paz1982, here's my two cents: Having met laurie in person, his arms are not 21" now but for his current size they're not small and you can tell they were once pretty big, maybe the 21" claimed, the guy's here to talk about his training and you've had your laughs IMO. Not after starting **** just wanted to chuck my opinion in.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Guys please stay off this journal as requested.


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> I just ask myself...what is it that these guys want from me? :confused1:
> 
> On another note guys, I would appreciate it if you leave my journal alone.
> 
> ...


They want your training info mate.

Want to see pics of your 29 inch guns.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Bashy said:


> They want your training info mate.
> 
> Want to see pics of your 29 inch guns.


Please see my post above.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

@Tinytom

Appreciated mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> After a lengthy lay-off from the gym, I decided to merge a few exercises today to catch up a bit. I included some high-rep training where I could, but struggled because of my rusty state!
> 
> ...


Great session there Loz ... sometimes a break does you good


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> Guys please stay off this journal as requested.


Tom that's fair enough but what the fvck is this comment all about??



Laurieloz said:


> This is MY training journal for MY benefit only.
> 
> Last warning.


I've seen people get banned for less then a threat. Who does he think he is giving out warnings to other members?? His journal or not.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Tom that's fair enough but what the fvck is this comment all about??
> 
> I've seen people get banned for less then a threat. Who does he think he is giving out warnings to other members?? His journal or not.


Its more of a last warning before I grass you the fook up lol


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

What was that comment I made about age...?

Apologies Laurie....


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Its more of a last warning before I grass you the fook up lol


and i'll just @ everybody with a little bit of authority on here :lol:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Guys, this is the man's journal


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Tom that's fair enough but what the fvck is this comment all about??
> 
> I've seen people get banned for less then a threat. Who does he think he is giving out warnings to other members?? His journal or not.


I'm not sure what was meant but from a mod point of view this is his journal so he's entitled to post his workouts etc.

If the reverse was happening in Paz or VanDams journals the response would be the same.

Just to be clear there was no report from Laurie. I was just reading through and saw it.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Paz1982 said:


> and i'll just @ everybody with a little bit of authority on here :lol:


Oi less of the little


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

In for the lock.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> I'm not sure what was meant but from a mod point of view this is his journal so he's entitled to post his workouts etc.
> 
> If the reverse was happening in Paz or VanDams journals the response would be the same.
> 
> Just to be clear there was no report from Laurie. I was just reading through and saw it.


No and that's fair enough, never disagreed at that or even implied he reported anyone.

Someone that likes to remind us how old and mature he is and that looks down from the highest pedestal should really not resort to empty threats to anyone, no wonder he got peoples back up.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Ballin said:


> In for the lock.


Now for the last time I'm warning you!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Kimball said:


> Now for the last time I'm warning you!


Kimball Senior! Repost to the headmasters study right now, young lad!!!

Six of the best for you. :lol:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Kimball Senior! Repost to the headmasters study right now, young lad!!!
> 
> Six of the best for you. :lol:


Sorry


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Greshie said:


> Great session there Loz ... sometimes a break does you good


Haha. Or so I thought mate...looking around here


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi guys.

Sorry about all the [email protected] in my journal, training will resume this morning.

The site is a much more refreshingly place now. Let's get back to business!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Great session this morning. Filked in most of the gaps from last week.

* @Jimmysteve95 Sunday morning at the gym is dead, mate. Only a handful of people there. Just a few chicks, old men and me:whistling:

Sunday 1/12/13. 'Push' + :

1. Standing DB curls, each arm:

15x15kg 10x17.5kg 8x22.5 - up from 20's

2. Preacher curl, DB, each:

12x15kg 10x17.5kg 8x20kg

3. E-Z curl, seated preacher bench:

10x25kg 10x30kg 8x40kg

Rather have done standing but lack of suitable 'spotters'.

4. Forearm reverse curl, barbell, standing:

10x10kg 10x15kg 10x15kg 15x10kg

Extremely tough despite the girly weights!

~ ~ ~ ~ Intermission: Boost bar ~ ~ ~ ~

5. Seated row:

100x20kg - quick burst of energy!

6. Arm curl machine, alternate arm, non-stop:

20x15kg 20x15kg 10x15kg

7. Lat pulldown, underarm 'bicep' grip:

12x50kg 12x55kg 10x60kg

8. Seated leg press (missed out on Friday):

25x80kg 25x100kg 12x130kg 10x145kg 10x160kg

Thoroughly enjoyable today. I was actually looking at starting some 'push' exercises, but I'll leave those until tomorrow.

Thanks for reading, guys. Enjoy the rest of your weekends.


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> Great session this morning. Filked in most of the gaps from last week.
> 
> * @Jimmysteve95 Sunday morning at the gym is dead, mate. Only a handful of people there. Just a few chicks, old men and me:whistling:
> 
> ...


We normally go later on in the day, nothing to do with us being lazy students :whistling:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> We normally go later on in the day, nothing to do with us being lazy students :whistling:


Haha. Course not. Just sleeping off the beer and takeaway pizza. Am I right? 

* Btw guys...serious error abovemg: It was a 'pull session' today, not 'push'. But I reckon you gathered that and made allowances for my senility:blink:


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> Haha. Course not. Just sleeping off the beer and takeaway pizza. Am I right?
> 
> * Btw guys...serious error abovemg: It was a 'pull session' today, not 'push'. But I reckon you gathered that and made allowances for my senility:blink:


It was actually snakebite and fried chicken jeeeez :laugh: and I did read it and think but I didn't want to correct you on your own session :')


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> It was actually snakebite and fried chicken jeeeez :laugh: and I did read it and think but I didn't want to correct you on your own session :')


That's because you're an astute young man, James


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi journal-gazers.

Bounding with superlative energy, I headed off to the gym....

Monday 2/12/13. 'Push':

Only four exercises, but I've added weight today to all of the routines.

My shoulder was virtually okay too and I been able to surpass my previous week's limits. Reminds me of the old days.

1. Supine bench press:

15x50kg

12x60kg

10x70kg

8x90kg

6x100kg

2. Single DB raise, flat bench:

40x35kg

30x37.5kg

20x42.5kg

10x45kg

10x47.5kg

10x50kg

- I couldn't believe I just kept going with these! 

3. Triceps pulldown, angle bar:

20x45kg

15x55kg

12x65kg

10x70kg

6x80kg

4. Triceps extension, machine:

40x40kg

30x50kg

20x60kg

10x65kg

6x70kg

I was surprised at both my energy and especially my strength today. Hope it's not a fluke!

Thanks for reading


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Jesus you work hard , keep it up !!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Jesus you work hard , keep it up !!


Thanks. I'm very restricted by time because I work nights.

I'm keeping these four exercises as they are though and hopefully I'll feel as energetic next week!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

nice job, good session Loz


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> Hi journal-gazers.
> 
> Bounding with superlative energy, I headed off to the gym....
> 
> ...


Dammit you beat me on tricep pulldown :') good session though mate


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Haha. I'm looking to up that too I'm in a similarly fit state next week.

I'm sure you did plenty of routines I would be envious of.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi all.

I'm postponing my legs session until tomorrow.

I was on my feet all night at work and I need a bit of rest today.

Enjoy your training guys


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Should be a good session after a days rest then mate


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I'm postponing my legs session until tomorrow.
> 
> ...


No slacking tomorrow :nono:

:lol:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> No slacking tomorrow :nono
> 
> :lol:


Haha. It's not so much slacking, I call it well-earned rest.

Working nights takes its toll.

Two very intensive sessions in a row takes it out big time on this old geezer! 

A good legs session will be had tomorrow.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I am looking forward to the post mate


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Afternoon all (or at least a trickle),

Legs today as planned and promised...

Wednesday 4/12/13. Legs:

1. Leg extension, machine:

15x45kg

10x55kg

10x70kg

10x80kg

8x90kg

Just kept on going with these buggers, so....

6x95kg

6x100kg

7x120kg full stack + 2.5kg disc.

Lifted to within 3" of top of movement and 'flexed' the quads.

2. Leg curl, reverse (hams):

25x35kg

12x45kg

10x50kg

8x55kg

6x60kg

3. Seated leg press:

25x80kg

20x100kg

12x125kg

10x140kg

Disappointing!!

4. Calf press (using leg press):

40x100kg

30x120kg

That's [email protected]!!

I was very happy with the extension curls today, but oddly I couldn't really get my act together with the leg press - normally a strong exercise.

100-rep stuff on Friday, then Pull on Sunday morning (instead of Saturday - Dinner dance Friday night and I'm going to enjoy it!).

Thanks for reading


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

what's going on with your leg press Laurie? Even I can press more than that!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

perhaps the leg extensions took their toll Laurie, that were very heavy


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> what's going on with your leg press Laurie? Even I can press more than that!


Haha. I think as @mark_star says, perhaps I had too much of a blow out on the leg curls.

I may swap them around next time to see if it makes a difference

They were horizontal presses, you know, not incline


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> Haha. I think as @mark_star says, perhaps I had too much of a blow out on the leg curls.
> 
> I may swap them around next time to see if it makes a difference
> 
> They were horizontal presses, you know, not incline


oh, that's ok then.  Actually I don't think I've ever seen a horizontal leg press.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> oh, that's ok then.  Actually I don't think I've ever seen a horizontal leg press.


It's a valid point, Dirk.

I think it's my terminology that could be wrong.

The leg press I use, which I call 'horizontal' is this



As opposed to the 'incline' one which I stopped using when I started getting the pressure build-up in my head...



Being on the angle that it is, the incline press can be used to push much more weight than the other one.

I think I was regularly pushing 350-400kgs on the incline, whereas my max on the standard seated press is about 180-200kgs.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> It's a valid point, Dirk.
> 
> I think it's my terminology that could be wrong.
> 
> ...


ah, it all makes sense now.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I suppose on the horizontal one you're also pressing your bodyweight


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> ah, it all makes sense now.


A little tip I was told was that it's possible to push more weight on either of these machines if you give your knees a push with your hands as you start your first rep.

That is, if you really want to lift anymore weight!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I suppose on the horizontal one you're also pressing your bodyweight


I've never thought about that actually!

I reckon you are. Although I have seen two variants of this:

One type your seat moves back as you push while the foot plate is static, the other one is pushing the plate lifting the stack but the seat is fixed.

It's far too early (or late in my case) to do the physics on that one!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> Afternoon all (or at least a trickle),
> 
> Legs today as planned and promised...
> 
> ...


I don't see squats !!!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> I don't see squats !!!


No I don't do squats or deadlifts. I've explained many times that this is due to a long-standing lower back problem.

There is the argument that this training could actually strengthen this particular area, but I'm not willing to take the risk and damage my back further.

It's an age thing, Yummy M......something you need not worry about for a long time


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> No I don't do squats or deadlifts. I've explained many times that this is due to a long-standing lower back problem.
> 
> There is the argument that this training could actually strengthen this particular area, but I'm not willing to take the risk and damage my back further.
> 
> It's an age thing, Yummy M......something you need not worry about for a long time


I had/have scoliosis mate and I just wear a lifting belt and try and keep my flexibility up, could just try it on low weight?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> I had/have scoliosis mate and I just wear a lifting belt and try and keep my flexibility up, could just try it on low weight?


I can't do them mate. When you get older your bones do too. It's not worth bothering with, plenty of other exercises I can do to keep fit, but thanks anyway


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> I can't do them mate. When you get older your bones do too. It's not worth bothering with, plenty of other exercises I can do to keep fit, but thanks anyway


Very fair point really, have thought about dropping deads. But gonna pursue with partial deads and see how it goes hopefully can keep em going!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> Very fair point really, have thought about dropping deads. But gonna pursue with partial deads and see how it goes hopefully can keep em going!


Golly mate! You're only a boy compared to this wizzened old git!

You don't need to even think about giving up stuff yet, unless of course it does aggravate your back, then just take it easy.


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> Golly mate! You're only a boy compared to this wizzened old git!
> 
> You don't need to even think about giving up stuff yet, unless of course it does aggravate your back, then just take it easy.


Yeah I have dehydrated joints, insoles for hip imbalances and spent a shed load on physio, the joys of being a yung'un!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> Yeah I have dehydrated joints, insoles for hip imbalances and spent a shed load on physio, the joys of being a yung'un!


I wasn't to know mate. How would I?

That sounds really awful. You seem fit and healthy to me.

I'm sorry to hear that. mg:


----------



## Roco Cabanez (Dec 5, 2013)

I would think so too or could be problem on body, I think he need care in exercise and all round too


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi.

I mentioned in the 45+ thread earlier that due to the floods, I had to look after my grandkids this afternoon as their mother was looking after an eldy lady whose house was affected.

I had just four hours sleep this morning but because I was itchy about missing the gym, I was up at 11.30 for my Pull exercises.

The high reppers were scheduled today, but they require a lot of energy so they will be done tomorrow instead.

Friday 6/12/13. Pull session:

1. Lat pulldown, close grip bar:

10x35kg

10x40kg

10x45kg

10x50kg

2. Lat pulldown, underarm bicep grip:

15x40kg

12x45kg

10x50kg

6x55kg

3. Arm curl, preacher:

12x15kg

10x17.5kg

8x20kg

6x22.5kg

4. Arm curl, stack machine, standing:

12x30kg

12x40kg

10x45kg

10x50kg

5x55kg - all I could manage!

5. Forearm reverse curl, barbell:

10x10kg

10x15kg

15x10kg

I was absolutely shattered by now and had to omit the e-z curls. Will try to fit them in tomorrow.

Went back to look after the littke 'uns.

Ready for a kip now before a dinner dance tonight.

Thanks for reading


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

not surprised on 4 hours sleep, sometimes you just do what you can


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> Hi.
> 
> I mentioned in the 45+ thread earlier that due to the floods, I had to look after my grandkids this afternoon as their mother was looking after an eldy lady whose house was affected.
> 
> ...


is all well with the lady affected? I heard ferens way got pretty bad. good session bud, I did pull too today!


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> I wasn't to know mate. How would I?
> 
> That sounds really awful. You seem fit and healthy to me.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that. mg:


Nah mate I wasn't having a go at you! I think once you work around what fits you then you don't realise it anymore


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Have a good evening mate


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Have a good evening mate


Thanks Andy + @Jimmysteve95 @mark_star

The old woman was fine. Not much to worry about apparently, but it was best if I got the kids out of the way!

They wore me out even more though.

The do tonight is at your place, James, Uni. Staff House.

Going in ten minutes. And I neeeeed it!!

Cheers fellas:beer:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Enjoy :beer:


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> Thanks Andy + @Jimmysteve95 @mark_star
> 
> The old woman was fine. Not much to worry about apparently, but it was best if I got the kids out of the way!
> 
> ...


Staff house is actually half decent! Need go in asylum though haha


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> Staff house is actually half decent! Need go in asylum though haha


Seen tons of bands at Uni mate over the years.

Great venue:thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

@Laurieloz How was the night out?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> @Laurieloz How was the night out?


Hi mate.

Yeah it was okay.

I did talk about it this morning on the 45+ thread.

Nice to see old friends again


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Must have missed your post mate.

Always watching :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Well unfortunately I'm just not into training again today. I simply don't have the inclination.

I'm always the same with my S.A.D. I suffer with. The weather puts me off going anywhere.

I've been really tired these last few days. No excuses I know:sad:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

The gym will be there for another day mate. look after yourself first mate.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> The gym will be there for another day mate. look after yourself first mate.


Haha. Thanks mate.

I deserve a rollocking really.

I should be ashamed of myself! :crying:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Are you going tomorrow?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Are you going tomorrow?


Absolutely fkn deffo mate.

Nothing will stop me!!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Laurieloz said:


> Absolutely fkn deffo mate.
> 
> Nothing will stop me!!


Thats all good then mate.

If you don't i will be on your case for sure


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Thats all good then mate.
> 
> If you don't i will be on your case for sure


I know mate. I would deserve it. I imagine a lot of these :nono: :nono::nono:from people to!  :laugh:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Well the way to stop the:nono: is to go 

You know you love the iron mate.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> Haha. Thanks mate.
> 
> I deserve a rollocking really.
> 
> I should be ashamed of myself! :crying:


and so you should be ashamed :nono: :nono: :no:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Greshie said:


> and so you should be ashamed :nono: :nono: :no:


I knew you would be on the case, Greshie. Serves me right.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Well the way to stop the:nono: is to go
> 
> You know you love the iron mate.


Well I don't want anymore of these 'angries' scowling at me, that's for sure! :crying:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Se riously mate. Get in there do what you fancy doing and enjoy it.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Se riously mate. Get in there do what you fancy doing and enjoy it.


I know Andy. Just been feeling a bit out if it. It's the weather!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Have you been to the docs to see if they can help with a light box etc?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Have you been to the docs to see if they can help with a light box etc?


What's a light box.

Not a heavy one?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Laurieloz said:


> What's a light box. :lol: :lol:
> 
> LOL no :lol:
> 
> It is a special box that emits daylight rays that you use each day to counter act SAD.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> I'm happy in the house and when I actually get outside. It's just the motivation to do it.
> 
> It sounds lazy but I'm an active person normally.
> 
> ...


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi journal-gazers.

Back at the gym after a lazy weekend. I think the half-hearted session on Friday morning, after just four hours sleep knackered up my whole system!

Rather than jump straight into a usual Monday 'push' session, I needed to limber up.

I almost thought of a cardio session, but that's too tedious, so I had the brainwave of a "50-rep" session - like my Friday set-up but with slightly increased weights.

As you can see, some of the weights were too heavy and changed after a few reps.

Enough waffling....

Monday 9/12/13. '50-rep' comeback special:

1. Lat pulldown, diverging:

50x40kg

2. Chest press, machine:

50x30kg

3. Seated row:

50x30kg

4. Supine bench press:

30x40kg

20x35kg

5. Triceps extension machine:

50x45kg

6. Arm curl machine:

47x25kg - gave up on the last 3 reps!

7. DB raise, single, flat bench:

50x17.5kg

8. Triceps pulldown:

20x45kg

20x40kg

10x50kg - upped again!

9. Ab crunch machine:

50x35kg

10. Seated leg press, horizontal:

50x70kg

11. Leg extension curl:

20x40kg

20x35kg

10x45kg - back up.

12. Calf raise, decline:

40x100kg

10x120kg

Felt good but tired after all that but it was desperately needed.

Push session tomorrow and legs on Wednesday.

*Thanks to those of you who deemed this journal worthy of a 5-star rating. It's only a diary of sorts, but it's kind of you to bother.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi.

Bit of a mish-mash of an afternoon for me.

I awoke to a 'things to do urgently' post-it.

Christmas tree needs getting out.

Mend fire.

Change bedding.

This left me very little time for the gym, but as I had a very good workout yesterday, which actually included everything scheduled on the Push list today, I decided to just concentrate on chest presses only.

So no list here. Just eight sets(!) of 12 reps on the chest press machine.

Starting at 30kgs, I performed the sets with increments of 5kgs. The final two sets were heavy by now and I asked a spotter to start me off. Finished at 65kgs.

It's a problem with these nights but luckily my energy and time are good at the weekends (apart from the last one) and I can normally catch up.

Tomorrow: Legs.

Thanks for reading


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Hope you have a good leg session mate.

Nice chest session


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Hope you have a good leg session mate.
> 
> Nice chest session


I was just determined to get to the gym, even with things to do.

Had to fit in what I could, but I did spend over an hour there yesterday

Looking forward to a good legs session tomorrow, but I also intend to keep my bad shoulder from getting worse again - so a few flys and presses are anticipated too methinks! 

Your training going okay Andy? What's a typical weekly routine for you mate?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> What's a light box.
> 
> Not a heavy one?


 :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi.

Dragged myself out of the warmth to travel relunctantly in the cold:cool: to the gym.

Once there though, I got cracking...

Wednesday 11/12/13. - Ha! Look at the date, 11,12,13:w00t: ....Legs:

1. Leg extension curl:

15x45kg

12x45kg

10x55kg

10x65kg

6x75kg

6x80kg

6x85kg

6x95kg

6x100kg

6x110kg PB! :smartass:

- Amazed how strong I was with these. No struggle at all for some reason and I just kept on adding weight. 

2. Reverse leg curl (hams):

25x35kg

12x40kg

10x45kg

8x50kg

3. Horizontal press:

25x80kg

20x100kg

12x130kg

10x160kg

Had a bit of pain around the balls of my feet, near my toes, caused by driving a forklift most of last night, so I didn't do any calf raises.

I shall go light with these on the hi:rep training on Friday.

To make sure my shoulder stays on good form, I added a couple of push exercises. I didn't push myself too much on these - just enough to keep me supple:

4. Single DB raise, flat bench:

40x35kg

30x40kg

20x45kg

10x47.5kg

5. Supine bench 'fly', flat:

15x50kg

12x60kg

10x65kg

10x70kg

10x75kg

I could have done more but didn't want to jeopardise my Friday session.

Thanks for reading


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

very nice PB young man, not too shabby


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi there.

A bit of a lightning stop for the hi-reps today, very busy at home and babysitting tonight.

Friday 13/12/13.

I just did eight exercises instead of the usual twelve, but made the effort!

1. Supine bench press:

50x40kg

2. Double arm curl, machine:

50x15kg

3. Lat pulldown, diverging:

100x30kg

4. Seated row:

100x20kg

5. DB raise, single, flat bench:

100x17.5kg

6. Chest press:

100x20kg

7. Triceps pulldown:

100x30kg

8. Calf raises:

50x100kg

I'm dropping the 100 rep exercises from next time.

The 50-reppers with extra weight added are far more effective.

Thanks for reading


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

going for the burn mate, ouch


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

mark_star said:


> going for the burn mate, ouch


Yes mate.

The 100's are fine for a very good cardio type workout, but they don't do much for endurance.

Fifty reps with added weight each time will be far better for strength.

I do this stuff to keep the weight off too, works up a good sweat!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

good session there mate.

how long have you been doing this programme?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> good session there mate.
> 
> how long have you been doing this programme?


Probably around two months now mate.

It's a variation of an idea by Jim Wendler, which @Dirk McQuickly told me about.

I'll still do the 50's and more often. Being less reps, I should be able to add a whole lot of new exercises too.

As you know by now, I'm hardly conventional in my routines. I get bored too easily! :crying:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Laurieloz said:


> Probably around two months now mate.
> 
> It's a variation of an idea by Jim Wendler, which @Dirk McQuickly told me about.
> 
> ...


Keep the muscles guessing mate. That way they can't adapt to the programme.

If it ain't broke don't fix it


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Keep the muscles guessing mate. That way they can't adapt to the programme.
> 
> If it ain't broke don't fix it


A marvellous philosophy, my good chap

Together with the PPL I do other days, it's working well:thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Laurieloz said:


> A marvellous philosophy, my good chap
> 
> Together with the PPL I do other days, it's working well:thumb:


Yeah loving PPL at the moment mate.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Yeah loving PPL at the moment mate.


I think we're all looking forward to your journal in the new year, Andy


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Laurieloz said:


> I think we're all looking forward to your journal in the new year, Andy


Thanks mate.

OMG that makes it sound like you are all expecting an epic log :blowme:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> Hi there.
> 
> A bit of a lightning stop for the hi-reps today, very busy at home and babysitting tonight.
> 
> ...


Awesome workout.. 

But someone is going to have bad DOMS in the morning :whistling:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> Hi there.
> 
> A bit of a lightning stop for the hi-reps today, very busy at home and babysitting tonight.
> 
> ...


Always good to change things about ... (says he who hasn't changed much of his routine in 24 weeks lol)


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> A marvellous philosophy, my good chap
> 
> Together with the PPL I do other days, it's working well:thumb:


loving ppl at the moment!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> OMG that makes it sound like you are all expecting an epic log :blowme:


No mate. No pressure. We're just looking forward to an insight into your training


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Laurieloz said:


> No mate. No pressure. We're just looking forward to an insight into your training


Thanks mate.

once I get a job sorted then It will be game on.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Greshie said:


> Always good to change things about ... (says he who hasn't changed much of his routine in 24 weeks lol)


Your routine looks fine to me, Greshie. Stick with it


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> loving ppl at the moment!


You're looking good on it as well, James


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> once I get a job sorted then It will be game on.


Hopefully, both will happen soon, Andy


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

i need to get a job first mate. To be honest


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm looking for new or additional exercises for my routine.

Bearing in mind I will not be doing any lower back training, so deadlifts and squats are out.

Guys, any ideas. When I have a new list I will be revising my training to determine a suitable work out.

Because working nights has been seriously affecting my energy levels and also my time, I will be training three times a week from the new year.

I need to pack in as much per session as I can, therefore my update should go along these guidelines:

Working around PPL, I will be amalgamating my high rep stuff into my regular sessions, i.e. most exercises will begin or end with 50 light reps before/after conventional sets. These sets will often stretch up to six in number. This will increase my strength, stamina and endurance all in the same session.

I am looking at your own workouts all the time, guys, for advice and in particular, different exercises.

If you could simply write down any different ones here, it would be appreciated. Thank you

Note to self: Cables, rope pulldowns, stack curls, pec dec.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Awesome workout..
> 
> But someone is going to have bad DOMS in the morning :whistling:


Haha. It looks worse on paper than it actually is. All this took about 40 minutes. Feeling fine today and ready for a late morning pull session. Rock and roll!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Chins and pullups are good assistance exercises


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Greshie said:


> Chins and pullups are good assistance exercises


Thanks Greshie, but I'm not sure I could do those anymore!

I will certainly give them a go today (when there's nobody looking).


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> Thanks Greshie, but I'm not sure I could do those anymore!
> 
> I will certainly give them a go today (when there's nobody looking).


:laugh: they are ones I really miss, and hope to get back to doing once my wrists are stronger ! Chin ups are easier than pull ups ... the latter are really hard!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Greshie said:


> :laugh: they are ones I really miss, and hope to get back to doing once my wrists are stronger ! Chin ups are easier than pull ups ... the latter are really hard!


With myself, it may be the other way round.

I'm thinking here about pulling up 16 stone...it used to be easy when I was younger, but I would probably start on the machine doing pull ups.

You know, knelt on a platform and lifting the stack to offset my weight.

I'll have a go at both in my session this morning


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi gang.

Trying to make sense of my scribbled notes, here's today's session.

Saturday 14/12/13. Pull:

1. Lat pulldown, side grip bar:

15x35kg

10x45kg

10x50kg

10x55kg

10x60kg

2. Lat pulldown, underarm 'bicep' grip:

15x40kg

12x50kg

10x55kg

6x65kg - a killer! mg:

3. Weight stack, straight bar:

10x25kg

10x30kg

6x35kg

4. Rope pulldown, standing:

10x25kg

10x30kg

10x35kg

10x40kg

5. E-Z curl, preacher bench:

10x25kg

10x35kg - no 30 bar...what the hell! :w00t:

8x35kg

6. Arm curl, DB, standing:

10x15kg

10x17.5kg

8x20kg

7. Forearm reverse curl:

10x15kg - 3 sets...ouch! :blink:

8. Cable double pulldowns, cross:

10x25kg - 3 sets.

9. Arm curl, machine:

10x30kg

10x35kg

6x40kg

10. 10 quick pull-ups on the A-frame stantion using the straps.

Felt great after this little lot. My arms looking really built today.

I added two cable exercises and the rope as you can see.

I was trying to get onto the pull-up/dip machine but it was impossible to obtain, so I'll try again next week.

Thanks for your support in all this

Out for a beer now, well earnt after this week I think:beer:


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> Hi gang.
> 
> Trying to make sense of my scribbled notes, here's today's session.
> 
> ...


Some good weights there mate, :thumbup1:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Another awesome session Loz


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Another awesome session Loz


Thanks, Yummy.

Always keeping an eye on you too


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

You training today mate?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> You training today mate?


Evening Andy.

Well you know me mate...Back was packed for the gym, but I had to visit my mum today.

When I left it was 3.40pm and the traffic was a nightmare, so my good intentions went by the wayside! :rolleye:

Tomorrow, the afternoon belongs to me and the gym is my only thing to do. So a tremendous Push session is anticipated

Are you training today, matey?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

How is your mum doing mate?

Yeah i trained this afternoon. Funnily enough it was a push session too mate.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> How is your mum doing mate?
> 
> Yeah i trained this afternoon. Funnily enough it was a push session too mate.


My mum's steady with things and well looked after thanks mate.

Good session hopefully


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Yeah it was thanks mate.

So you plan on a session tomorrow then mate?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Yeah it was thanks mate.
> 
> So you plan on a session tomorrow then mate?


Yes mate, as mentioned above


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Laurieloz said:


> Yes mate, as mentioned above


You be using the new programme mate?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> You be using the new programme mate?


Yeah sort of.

The one I sent you was basically a list of exercises. I choose different ones within the PPL and then decide what sort of rep structure I feel like doing.

So it's Push day tomorrow, with standard reps, plus a couple maybe of hi-rep 50's thrown in.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Ahh I see now that makes sense. I thought it was a lot of exercises. DOH

I would do the 50's at the nd mate to really push the blood into the muscles. JMO


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Glad your mum is ok ... looking forward to seeing your workout tomorrow


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Ahh I see now that makes sense. I thought it was a lot of exercises. DOH
> 
> I would do the 50's at the nd mate to really push the blood into the muscles. JMO


Haha. I know I'm pretty elaborate in my training, but I can't do all the list, even I'm not that amazing:rolleye:

Andy, that's actually a simple but brilliant idea to do the hi-reps at the end.

I've done these hi-reps once or twice added to my normal routine, but usually BEFORE I start my general sets. And I've been too knackered to complete my sets, leaving me annoyed.

I will certainly go for the blood pumping theology and begin that today now.

@YummyMummy Thanks for asking about my mum, love. My main concern now is whether or not to try to get her to Christmas dinner with us. Could be a bit of a mess!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> Haha. I know I'm pretty elaborate in my training, but I can't do all the list, even I'm not that amazing:rolleye:
> 
> Andy, that's actually a simple but brilliant idea to do the hi-reps at the end.
> 
> ...


Get them muscles pumped with blood!!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Afternoon all....or a couple of devoted followers anyway!

My New Year programme is done and I've brought it forward and began it today.

Fundamentally, I'm keeping the PPL routine but ditching the hi-rep day. Instead I will add a couple of these 50's at the end of each session. And yes, @YummyMummy it does get the blood pumping. Thanks @andyhuggins for that idea mate:thumbup1:

This leaves me an extra day to do a 'general workout session' if need be.

In total I have arrived at a list of 30 different exercises over the 3-4 days training. I can select which ones to do.

My sets/reps format can also change between the following:

a. Standard sets: 20/12/10/8/6 reps, adding weight as the reps decrease.

b. Alternative sets: 40/30/20/10, weights as above.

c. Fixed sets+reps: 10/10/10/10, etc.

d. Hi-rep 'blast': 50 reps on a light weight.

Enough waffling, on with the show...

Tuesday 17/12/13. Push:

1. Supine shoulder press:

20x50kg

12x60kg

10x70kg

10x80kg

8x90kg

6x100kg

2. Chest press machine:

20x35kg

12x40kg

10x45kg

10x50kg

3. Pec dec:

20x30kg - need to increase this starting weight. Easy! So I went up in increments of 15kgs....

12x50kg

10x65kg

10x80kg

10x95kg PB

8x110kg PB

Couldn't believe how strong I was on this. I haven't done it for ages as it used to affect my shoulder

4. Triceps extension machine:

40x40kg

30x50kg

20x55kg

10x60kg

5. Rope pulldown:

20x30kg

12x40kg

10x45kg

8x50kg

6x60kg

6. Single DB raise, flat bench:

20x35kg

12x40kg

10x45kg

8x47.5kg

12x50kg - just kept going!! PB

Hi-reps:

7. Triceps extension machine: 50x45kg

8. Single DB raise, flat bench: 50x20kg - upped the weight.

9. Ab crunch: 50x35kg

Felt totally rejuvenated today and was very pleased with the session.

Thanks for reading


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

very, very good session there Laurie. Strong workout


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

mark_star said:


> very, very good session there Laurie. Strong workout


Thanks Mark.

I was surprised at how consistent I was. My best session for quite a while. I felt grrrrrrreat!!!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Good session my old mate :thumb:

Glad you kept the 50's for the end 

Changing things about is all you need sometimes to re-juvenate yourself.

Good to see you feeling GRRRRRReat


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Feeling grrrrrrreat mate, but going to work now so it's just grrrrrrrr.

Unlike you and Grrrrrrreshie!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

OHHH that was a steak through the heart mate. Wish I had a job to go to :lol:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I've just had my shower and am chillaxing in my pj's ....  no grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr's there at all !


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> OHHH that was a steak through the heart mate. Wish I had a job to go to :lol:


Oh no!

Andy, you know I didn't mean it like that.

Foot in mouth syndrome again for me.

Sorry mate, I won't mention the 'w' word againops:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Laurieloz said:


> Oh no!
> 
> Andy, you know I didn't mean it like that.
> 
> ...


No worries mate. That is why i put LOL at the end.

I did nights for years and know where you are coming from.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi.

I'm struggling to fit everything in at the moment. Christmas is to blame.

I still managed a fairly decent session inbetween all the mania....

Thursday 19/12/13. Legs:

1. Horizontal leg press:

20x80kg

12x100kg

10x120kg

10x135kg

10x150kg

2. Reverse leg curl (hams):

20x35kg

12x40kg

10x45kg

10x50kg

3. Leg extensions:

20x45kg

12x55kg

10x65kg

8x75kg

4. Leg extension 'flexes' - 3" lift at top:

10x80kg

8x100kg

6x110kg

5. Hams raise - prone bench, face down:

12x25kg

10x35kg

8x40kg

* Had to cut this new exercise short, as it was giving me lower backache. May need some adjustments to the position.

6. Calf raise:

12x80kg

10x100kg

10x120kg

50-rep burnouts:

7. Horizontal leg press:

50x70kg

8. Calf press (using leg press machine):

50x80kg

Needed to fit this in today, as things are up in the air the next few days.

Out for a 'Christmad crawl" with the lads from work tomorrow and Saturday is a mystery!

At the moment I'm hoping for a Pull session on Saturday afternoon, but we will see.

Thanks for reading


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

like the look of that lot. Not quite sure how you do the ham raise though, can you find a pic?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

mark_star said:


> like the look of that lot. Not quite sure how you do the ham raise though, can you find a pic?


Hi Mark.

Haha. Yeah I didn't know what it was called. It looks a bit like this....

That isn't me in the pic by the way. He's far too podgy! :rolleye:

Thanks for asking mate


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Hi Mark.
> 
> Haha. Yeah I didn't know what it was called. It looks a bit like this....
> View attachment 142539
> ...


haha, yeah the old porker. Right I understand now


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

mark_star said:


> haha, yeah the old porker. Right I understand now


I don't think I'll be using this contraption much...I just thought I'd give it a go.

It's a bit girly. To shape their bots I guess


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> Hi.
> 
> I'm struggling to fit everything in at the moment. Christmas is to blame.
> 
> ...


that ham machine hurts mine too, it's a weird one isnt it :confused1: good session mate


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> that ham machine hurts mine too, it's a weird one isnt it :confused1: good session mate


I don't think I'll be using it again. Not worth doing my back in for!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Nice workout mate.

When you use that m/c keep your head down and don't let your **** come up from the bench.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Nice workout mate.
> 
> When you use that m/c keep your head down and don't let your **** come up from the bench.


Appreciate the sound advice mate, but I won't be using the thing anymore.

I've just woken up with awful back pain. mg:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Is it an ache or is it sore from the m/c?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Is it an ache or is it sore from the m/c?


It's abating now thanks, Andy.

Just a little too much exertion doing something I'm not used to.

I've been active at work and together with a couple of painkillers, I'm okay now. :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Greshie said:


> I've just had my shower and am chillaxing in my pj's ....  no grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr's there at all !


unless your wearing a tiger onesie hehe


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Another awesome workout... always hard at it


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

I do my best


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> unless your wearing a tiger onesie hehe


Urggh! our local Burton's window is displaying a couple of onesie's, never seen anything so shapeless and hideous in my life, we also got our first onesie in a donation last week; No doubt the first of many  It went straight into the rags!!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Greshie said:


> Urggh! our local Burton's window is displaying a couple of onesie's, never seen anything so shapeless and hideous in my life, we also got our first onesie in a donation last week; No doubt the first of many  It went straight into the rags!!


They look absolutely hideous, don't they?!

Having said that, I think putting it in 'the rags bin' would maybe need a rethink....these awful things are this year's massive 'must have' gimmicks.

I'm certain some blinkered bandwagon-jumper would snap this thing up for some poor, unsuspecting relative they're not too struck on:eek:


----------



## Roco Cabanez (Dec 5, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> They look absolutely hideous, don't they?!
> 
> Having said that, I think putting it in 'the rags bin' would maybe need a rethink....these awful things are this year's massive 'must have' gimmicks.
> 
> I'm certain some blinkered bandwagon-jumper would snap this thing up for some poor, unsuspecting relative they're not too struck on:eek:


What is a onesie? Is it like a big outfit like babies?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Roco Cabanez said:


> What is a onesie? Is it like a big outfit like babies?


Yep!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> They look absolutely hideous, don't they?!
> 
> Having said that, I think putting it in 'the rags bin' would maybe need a rethink....these awful things are this year's massive 'must have' gimmicks.
> 
> I'm certain some blinkered bandwagon-jumper would snap this thing up for some poor, unsuspecting relative they're not too struck on:eek:


It was ripped, or dirty, or both!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Greshie said:


> It was ripped, or dirty, or both!


Ugh! Bin the fkr then!!


----------



## Roco Cabanez (Dec 5, 2013)

Why would anyone wear the big baby suit? seems like TV programme where men in big cots and smacked by mums who are sex lady. I think very pervert and strange.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Roco Cabanez said:


> Why would anyone wear the big baby suit? seems like TV programme where men in big cots and smacked by mums who are sex lady. I think very pervert and strange.


oh well since you put it that way .............


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

I did actually post a picture of one here with Nick Clegg wearing it, of all people! 

I found it too much to stomach and swiftly deleted it!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

You trained today mate?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> You trained today mate?


No time today, Andy I'm afraid.

I had to fit an unexpected shelf to a cupboard to keep the mouse away!

Plus loads of other bits and pieces to sort out. Visiting mum one of them.

It will be Monday I reckon


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Yeah I saw the mouse episode.

How is your mum?

Monday will be good to go then mate


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Yeah I saw the mouse episode.
> 
> How is your mum?
> 
> Monday will be good to go then mate


Fingers crossed on both the above


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Laurieloz said:


> Fingers crossed on both the above


How is the new training going mate?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> How is the new training going mate?


It's excellent so far mate, just two sessions in.

I can pick out as many exercises as I wish and your suggestion of performing the 50 reps at the end was a superb idea.

The only thing I wasn't too pleased with was the lying leg curl. Gave me back pain overnight, so that one is no more!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Good mate.

Glad I could be of help 

Tried it didn't suit so dump it mate and pick another one


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Good mate.
> 
> Glad I could be of help
> 
> Tried it didn't suit so dump it mate and pick another one


That's right mate. Still got 29 exercises to choose from:thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Laurieloz said:


> That's right mate. Still got 29 exercises to choose from:thumb:


Exactly mate. Just make use of those ones.


----------



## Roco Cabanez (Dec 5, 2013)

mark_star said:


> oh well since you put it that way .............


ha ha I hope not. These people fed with giant bottle and shlt in nappy and lady have to clean, these are adults


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Just a quick thank you to everyone who has given me enormous motivation and support through my journal this year.

Your expert advice is second to none and is very much appreciated.

Thanks very much guys.

Hope you all have a fantastic Christmas break and best wishes for 2014:thumb:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Found your journal

Merry Christmas babe xx


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Found your journal
> 
> Merry Christmas babe xx


Thanks Mrs. S :thumb:

Do you have a journal?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> Thanks Mrs. S :thumb:
> 
> Do you have a journal?


I did

I deleted it


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> I did
> 
> I deleted it


Aw that's a pity. I was going to sub. Never mind, keep training hard:thumbup1:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Have a good christmas luvvie.....

Take care


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Have a great Christmas Loz :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi.

As I wanted a good, hard tone-up, I decided that the best way to do this was to do an hour of 50-rep exercises.

A medium weight, not too easy and heavy enough to feel the burn and the pump.

I selected 14 exercises and performed them in a random order:

Christmas Eve, 2013. 50-rep burn-out:

1. Chest press machine:

50x25kg

2. Lat pulldown, diverging:

50x35kg

3. Pec dec:

50x40kg

4. Arm curl machine:

50x20kg

5. Seated row:

50x25kg

6. Triceps extension machine:

50x45kg

7. Rope pulldown, triceps:

50x35kg

8. Single DB raise, flat bench:

50x20kg

9. Supine bench press:

50x40kg

10. Ab crunch machine:

50x35kg

11. Leg extension:

50x25kg

12. Reverse leg curl:

50x30kg

13. Horizontal seated leg press:

50x70kg

14. Calf raise, decline seated:

50x80kg

That's that until Friday.

Thanking you all for your support in my journal, giving me the determination to carry on at my ripe old age.

All the best


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

yeah good man, nice session to finish before christmas


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Awesome session before xmas

:thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

mark_star said:


> yeah good man, nice session to finish before christmas


Cheers Mark.

On another note, as you run a health store, I was wondering if you knew or could you recommend the most effective over-the-counter vitamin to take to combat the effects of S.A.D.?

It severely hampers my motivation to venture out to the gym in this bleak season.

Thanks mate:thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

KJW said:


> Training in the sun definitely helps!


Is that what you're doing? Sounds excellent!

No can do for me in this blustery gloom


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Try vitamin D mate.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Try vitamin D mate.


I know that much, vitamin D3.

It's wanting to know which particular brand is the best if possible?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Solgar mate.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Solgar mate.


Sorry to pester you on this, Andy, but can I get that from a general supermarket, pharmacy, etc. Or is it prescription?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Laurieloz said:


> Sorry to pester you on this, Andy, but can I get that from a general supermarket, pharmacy, etc. Or is it prescription?


mate you don't pester me at all. You need to get it from a good supp shop like marks. They are well worth the cost.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> mate you don't pester me at all. You need to get it from a good supp shop like marks. They are well worth the cost.


Good man.

I'll check it out tomorrow. Thanks mate:thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey mate. Glad to help.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Just a note to myself really....

PHD Fitness, New Cleveland Street, Hull.

Stockists for Solgar products.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Cheers Mark.
> 
> On another note, as you run a health store, I was wondering if you knew or could you recommend the most effective over-the-counter vitamin to take to combat the effects of S.A.D.?
> 
> ...


2 main things mate vitamin D3 and St. Johns Wort, I would always look at D first, min 4000 iu


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

mark_star said:


> 2 main things mate vitamin D3 and St. Johns Wort, I would always look at D first, min 4000 iu


Cheers Mark.

I'll see if the Solgar comes in that quantity when I visit the supplements shop:thumbup1:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Back to the gym today with a pull session, predominently for biceps which seemed to be lagging behind...

Saturday 28/12/13. Pull:

1. Lat pulldown, diverging:

10x35kg

10x40kg

10x45kg

8x50kg

6x55kg

6x60kg

2. Lat pulldown, underarm bicep grip:

10x35kg

10x45kg

10x55kg

8x65kg

6x75kg PB - really strong on this.

3. Seated row:

40x30kg - quick blast to get arms pumped for the curls....

4. Arm curl machine, both arms:

10x25kg

10x30kg

10x35kg

8x40kg

6x45kg

6x50kg PB

5. Arm curl machine, alternate arm:

20x20kg each

6. DB curl, alternate arms, standing (to opposite shoulder):

10x15kg

10x17.5kg

8x18kg

6x20kg

7. E-Z curl, preacher bench:

20x25kg

12x30kg

10x35kg

6x40kg

+ 10x20kg seat high, going low and slow!

8. Forearm reverse curls:

20x10kg

10x15kg

6x15kg - a killer!

Hi-reps:

9. Arm curl machine:

50x20kg

10. Rowing machine, underarm grip - bicep pull only, feet on floor not secured in supports:

100xlevel 10 (highest).

A surprisingly effective session. My arms were very pumped at the end of this. Very pleased.

Back tomorrow for Push session.

Thanks for reading


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Cheers Mark.
> 
> I'll see if the Solgar comes in that quantity when I visit the supplements shop:thumbup1:


they do mate


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Another awesome session... makes me tired reading it lol


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Another awesome session... makes me tired reading it lol


Haha. Thanks. It's because I spread out the text!:laugh:

Oddly, I seem to do better at the gym after a break. Trouble is the weight piles on too fast on my tummy, YummyMummy


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

KJW said:


> Sadly not, just like the feeling when I'm in the states and it is 30 degrees. Frozen garage is my norm!


You need to work hard to get a sweat on then, KJW!

It's strange. Although it's more comfortable to train when the atmosphere is cooler, I seem to get better results when I'm fighting against the heat. A cold shower afterwards feels fantastic!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Nice workout mate :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi.

Legs session completed as planned, after I realised what day it was!

I tackled @YummyMummy's 3 sets x 15-reps exercises. Missing out the hacks, which I can't do as there's no facility at my gym - and exchanging the lying leg curls for reverse curls, I kept the reps the same but tailored Vicky's weights to my needs......

Sunday 29/12/13. Legs:

1. Calf press (using horizontal leg press):

15x80kg

15x100kg

15x120kg

2. Horizontal leg press:

15x75kg

15x120kg

15x170kg

3. Calf raise, decline seated:

15x60kg

15x100kg

15x140kg

4. Leg curl machine:

15x40kg

15x60kg

15x70kg

5. Leg extension - lift almost to top, flex:

15x60kg

15x75kg

15x100kg :death:

6. Reverse curl machine (hams):

15x40kg

15x45kg

15x50kg

Extra 50-rep exercises:

7. Horizontal leg press, seated:

50x70kg

8. Leg extension:

50x30kg - an absolute killer. Never done fifty of these before....inner quads fit to burst!!

9. Reverse leg curl:

50x30kg

10. Stepper: 5 minutes, courtesy of @roadwarrior . Jeez man, I know what you mean by the burn! :thumbup1:

Overall, I enjoyed this but I need to arrange the weights and the order I do the exercises.

Thanks guys


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Awesome laurie 

Def worked hard there.. will rep you later when I'm on laptop


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Awesome laurie
> 
> Def worked hard there.. will rep you later when I'm on laptop


Aw thanks, but no need. I'm just keeping fit - the hard way! :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Good leg session buddy :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Good leg session buddy :thumb:


Cheers mate. I enjoyed doing it:crying:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

You just have to love a good leg session mate :lol:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> You just have to love a good leg session mate :lol:


Vicky's torture session :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Now Now lady :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Vicky's torture session :lol:


There's worse ways to die!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Now Now lady :lol:


Wait till ya come up north eh? :lol:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> There's worse ways to die!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

YummyMummy said:


> Wait till ya come up north eh? :lol:


Oh I can't wait sounds like it could be a leg session then 



Laurieloz said:


> There's worse ways to die!


For sure mate :lol:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

anyway loz I'm glad your got your leg workout sorted out.. I hope you enjoyed messing about with my legs (session) :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> anyway loz I'm glad your got your leg workout sorted out.. I hope you enjoyed messing about with my legs (session) :lol:


:laugh: Your leg exercises were thrilling, my dear:lol:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Your name seems to pop up in a lot of the threads I follow so I thought I would have a look at your journal. If nothing else I can steal a few ideas :whistling:

I may not post a lot but I will be lurking.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> Back to the gym today with a pull session, predominently for biceps which seemed to be lagging behind...
> 
> Saturday 28/12/13. Pull:
> 
> ...


There's a lot of volume there. Is this a normal workout for you ?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

aad123 said:


> Your name seems to pop up in a lot of the threads I follow so I thought I would have a look at your journal. If nothing else I can steal a few ideas :whistling:
> 
> I may not post a lot but I will be lurking.


That's kind of you mate. Thanks.

You may find I change it a lot, not so much out of routine but because of my working hours.

Hope you find some interest. Any questions or comments, please fire away:thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

aad123 said:


> There's a lot of volume there. Is this a normal workout for you ?


Sorry, I missed this quote earlier!

Yes, I do 'go for it' somewhat.

I am one of the older guys on the thread, but I find that I have kept a lot of my strength from my bodybuilding days which helps me keep my muscle tone, enabling me to retain my endurance.

I have shelved certain exercises such as squats, deadlifts and incline work due to a lower back problem and also a weird pressure thing in my head, but I'm not doing comps, it's for my general fitness these days and the still constant need to see how much I can push myself.

Do you have a journal mate?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi.

Third day running for me this week. I love these holidays! I feel so rejuvenated.

Let's get on with the write-up:

Monday 30/12/13. Push:

1. Supine shoulder bench press:

12x50kg - light 'n' easy start.

10x70kg

10x80kg

10x90kg

8x100kg

I then went for the 110, but couldn't manage anything you could call a rep, so...

30x40kg - light weight for a quick strength booster.

2. Chest press machine:

20x35kg

10x40kg

10x50kg

8x55kg

6x60kg

3. Triceps extension machine, seated:

20x40kg

12x45kg

10x50kg

10x55kg

10x60kg

8x65kg

6x70kg

6x75kg

6x80kg PB - surprised myself with this!

4. Triceps pulldown, angle bar, from diaphragm area:

20x40kg

10x55kg

10x65kg

10x70kg

8x75kg

And here's the revelatory exercise of today's workout......

5. Single DB raise, interlocked hands, flat bench:

12x35kg

10x40kg

10x45kg

10x50kg

18x55kg PB - kept on going for it!

Trouble is with these big dumbbells is moving them from and back to the rack 

Hi-rep finishes:

6. Triceps extension:

50x45kg

7. Ab crunch machine:

50x35kg

8. Single DB raise:

88x20kg PB - went for 100 but just too much! mg:

With three personal bests, and noticing a very good increase in my triceps, I was very pleased with this session.

The DB raises are now a favourite.

With all of my weekly routine done in three days, tomorrow I'll be selecting some of my favourite exercises from my programme and aiming for improvement in strength, not quatity.

Thanks for reading guys


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey laurie another good workout mate. You sure love doing high sets 

Sounding positive too


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Hey laurie another good workout mate. You sure love doing high sets
> 
> Sounding positive too


Yeah. I'm on a roll, mate. Feeling good!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hello again, chaps and chapesses!

I had a little bit of a maudlin reflection on the past year on the 45+ thread earlier.

After my gym session I now feel much more upbeat.

Well that brings to an end probably my best four consecutive days training I've done since I started on here in April. Here's today's session....

New Year's Eve, 2013. Multi-bodypart strength workout:

1. Supine bench press:

10x60kg

10x70kg

10x80kg

10x90kg

6x100kg

2. Single DB raise, flat bench:

30x40kg

10x50kg

12x55kg

* Keeping the weights heavy for the above two exercises, but I did 'Push' yesterday so curtailed it there.

3. E-Z bar curl, preacher bench:

10x30kg

10x35kg

10x40kg

4. DB curl, alt, preacher/concentration:

10x20kg

10x20kg

10x20kg

* Feeling (and looking) very strong in the biceps, I went further...

10x22.5kg

6x25kg - PB....ages since I curled this weight.

5. Forearm reverse curl, barbell:

10x15kg

10x15kg

10x15kg

10x15kg

6. Leg extensions - inner quad flexes:

10x75kg

10x85kg

10x100kg

10x110kg - only bloody just!

High-rep finishes:

7. Reverse leg curl (hams):

50x35kg

8. Arm curl machine, single alternate arms:

20x15kg each arm

10x15kg each arm, hammer position

10x15kg again

10x15kg final

= 50 reps.

Felt pumped and really refreshed like I'd achieved something this week. I aim to keep it going.

Next training will be on Thursday - Pull.

~ ~ ~ ~ ~

I just want to say a massive thanks to all of you who bother to read this little account of my training.

With your journals to read also, I have found lots of training tips and the motivation to keep at it. Going into 2014 I am much more focussed and eager to train as often as I can.

Best wishes for the New Year everybody:thumb:

Laurie.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Happy New year LOZ!!! 

Your welcome... and it's good we can share different training ideas to one another


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Happy New year LOZ!!!
> 
> Your welcome... and it's good we can share different training ideas to one another


Thanks Vicky. Your 15-rep idea will be added to my New Year training next week:thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Oh and a Happy New Year to you too! :thumb: x


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

:thumbup1:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Milky said:


> :thumbup1:


That's great, Milky. Thanks.

All the best to you and your family for 2014 :beer:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Hope your training goes as well in 2014 as it has done for the past week or so mate


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Hope your training goes as well in 2014 as it has done for the past week or so mate


Thanks Andy...I will ensure it does


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Happy new year Laurie


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Happy new year Laurie


Thanks Roy, all the best to you too:thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi there.

My first entry if the new year - notice the new heading guys - raring to go after yesterday's wash out. The previous 4-day intense routine has paid off with me feeling stronger and firmly positive to keep my training going to a regular pattern....

Thursday 2/1/14. Pull session:

1. Seated row:

12x35kg - too light, so....

10x50kg

10x60kg

10x70kg

8x80kg

2. Diverging lat pulldown, f/w:

12x50kg

10x80kg

10x90kg

Can't believe the weights on this...much better than the machine version....there's more!.....

10x110kg

10x120kg PB

6x125kg PB

3. Standing DB curls:

12x15kg

12x17.5kg

6x20kg - stopped there. Saving my biceps for the E-Z's....

4. E-Z curl, preacher - reaching very low and slow:

10x15kg

10x30kg

10x35kg

6x40kg

5. E-Z curl, quick pump blast:

30x15kg

6. Forearm reverse barbell curl, standing:

20x10kg

15x10kg

12x10kg

7. Forearm wrist curl, against bench:

20x15kg

20x15kg

20x15kg

Hi-rep finish:

8. Arm curl machine:

50x20kg

Forcing those bi's to grow with this session and looking very well trained today.

Apart from the final 50-rep burn-out exercise, all the above was done using free weights.

Feeling much stronger and I can't wait to get back tomorrow for more!

Cheers guys


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Going well mate


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Going well mate


Cheers Andy. I'm feeling on top form training-wise at the moment.

Just hope it stays that way when I get back to work!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I am sure it will mate. Just plan your workouts around your work mate.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Another awesome heavy workout :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks.

I'm enjoying the energy I have at the moment.

I may decide to change my sleeping pattern once I get back to work. It needs some thinking about.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

What is your pattern mate?

I did nights for some time too.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> What is your pattern mate?
> 
> I did nights for some time too.


As you know I work 10pm-6am.

I'm home by about 6.25am and after a slice of toast and a cup of tea, I'm in bed for 7. If it's been really hot and sweaty I'll have a shower first.

I have about 6 hours, usually up about 1pm.

I then have about four hours to get up, shower etc, have a snack, see what it says on Mrs. LL's post-it. I may see my mum in the home, do washing, shopping and then get flustered trying to fit some gym time in.

Then it's teatime and cooking something before the missus comes in.

Do that, watch the news and get the balance of my sleep - 7-8.30pm. Then it's shower again, pack-up and out for work at 9.15pm.

That's why I don't get to talk much!

It's strange. Some of the lads stay up until 9 or 10am and sleep right through till teatime, watch TV and then go to work. I find that wasting a day, just seeing darkness and living only two days a week.

Ridiculous!

Others have kids to take to school etc, and have to sleep between those times.

We're all different.

A day in the life of LaurieLoz.

Well you did ask!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Laurieloz said:


> As you know I work 10pm-6am.
> 
> I'm home by about 6.25am and after a slice of toast and a cup of tea, I'm in bed for 7. If it's been really hot and sweaty I'll have a shower first.
> 
> ...


What time does your gym open?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> What time does your gym open?


I know where you're going with this mate.

It opens at 6am and I used to go training in the morning at another gym, straight after work.

Trouble is that as you know nights are so much more knackering than working days, I'm often on my feet all night and I don't have the energy to put the effort in. It's training being shattered and that isn't good for the body.

Plus, going home in daylight gives the body a false sense of awaking and you end up glazed and can't sleep!

I don't think there's a reasonable solution Andy:confused1:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Laurieloz said:


> I know where you're going with this mate.
> 
> It opens at 6am and I used to go training in the morning at another gym, straight after work.
> 
> ...


I see what you mean mate.

It all about what suits each person.

I got on well with nights. Used to train when I finished then went home and to bed for 6 hrs. Got up and the rest of the day was mine.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> I see what you mean mate.
> 
> It all about what suits each person.
> 
> I got on well with nights. Used to train when I finished then went home and to bed for 6 hrs. Got up and the rest of the day was mine.


I used to be fine with it mate but I was younger then.

I think with my programme I've been doing at the moment, I should be okay three afternoons a week plus Saturday.

If it stargs taking a toll, I'll have to have a rethink!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I really hope so mate. Because at the moment you seem to be going from strength to strength.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> I really hope so mate. Because at the moment you seem to be going from strength to strength.


Honestly Andy, it's probably my best run of training in over a year, definitely since I joined the site.

I can't believe the improvement in strength and stamina I'm experiencing.

I'm seriously making myself 'tunnel visioned' into thinking the gym is the be all and end all in life at the moment! mg:

Sorry Andy, the signal fkd up and I had to start again! :cursing:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Laurieloz said:


> Honestly Andy, it's probably my best run of training in over a year, definitely since I joined the site.
> 
> I can't believe the improvement in strength and stamina I'm experiencing.
> 
> ...


Long may it continue mate. The thing is to make sure you plan the gym into your life. Then it becomes the norm.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Long may it continue mate. The thing is to make sure you plan the gym into your life. Then it becomes the norm.


Oh I'll never stop training mate, been at it since I was 22


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi.

Legs workout today and....whoopee! :w00t: ....my gym has some new equipment. The most exciting bit if kit for me is a hack squat machine. More about that later....

Friday 3/1/14. Legs:

1. Leg curl:

20x45kg

12x50kg

10x60kg

10x70kg

10x80kg

8x90kg

2. Leg extension - inner quad flexes:

12x80kg

10x90kg

10x100kg

10x110kg PB !

Getting so much stronger in my quads. Looking at being fully fit and bulked up ready for my cycling in the spring.

3. Reverse leg curl (hams):

20x40kg

12x45kg

10x50kg

4. Calf raise, seated with knee-pad raise *new machine:

20x50kg

20x50kg

20x50kg

I need practice on this as it's new to me.

5. Hack squat, * new free weight machine:

20xbar (no weight - dummy run!)

12x50kg

10x80kg

10x100kg

It's absolutely ages since I did any sort of squat work, as my lower back needs support.

This machine has a back support, but again, I need to get my technique right. I'm very pleased it's there though!  

6. Horizontal leg press:

12x75kg

10x100kg

10x120kg

10x135kg

10x150kg

High-rep finishes:

7. Calf raise, incline seated:

60x50kg

8. Horizontal leg press:

50x70kg

A great session. My legs are looking much more toned, fuller and built all round. And I'm not meant to be bodybuilding.

The new equipment needs exploring and it looks excellent.

Tomorrow: Push.

Thanks for your valued interest


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Awesome leg ext PB! !


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks Vicky:thumb:

Quick question: On your leg extensions, how far do you curl before the flex?

I'm almost at the top of the movement and flex-hold the last 2-3" nearly locking my legs straight?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> Thanks Vicky:thumb:
> 
> Quick question: On your leg extensions, how far do you curl before the flex?
> 
> I'm almost at the top of the movement and flex-hold the last 2-3" nearly locking my legs straight?


If im honest im not the right person to ask as I do them once a blue moon. .. Sorry x


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

No problem...it's the method I use.

Seems to be working!


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> Hi.
> 
> Legs workout today and....whoopee! :w00t: ....my gym has some new equipment. The most exciting bit if kit for me is a hack squat machine. More about that later....
> 
> ...


can't wait to use the new equipment  that's a good leg session there

much prefer x4l than DW!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> can't wait to use the new equipment  that's a good leg session there
> 
> much prefer x4l than DW!


Hi mate.

Hope you had a good Christmas + New Year. Have you been training much?

See you soon at the gym - the hack squat machine is a welcome new bit if kit!


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> Hi mate.
> 
> Hope you had a good Christmas + New Year. Have you been training much?
> 
> See you soon at the gym - the hack squat machine is a welcome new bit if kit!


yeah it was good thanks, yours? Been training up until NYE until I sprained my thumb and can't hold much, did legs today though and nothing to shout about. However last week I managed a 160kg box squat  see you soon mate!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

And on with today's session....

Saturday 4/1/14. Push:

1. Chest press machine:

20x35kg

12x35kg

10x45kg

10x55kg

10x60kg

2. Triceps extension machine:

20x40kg

12x50kg

10x60kg

10x65kg

10x70kg

3. Single DB raise, flat bench:

40x35kg

20x37.5kg

10x40kg

10x45kg

10x50kg

Went for the biggie....

20x60kg PB

* Very happy with this. Had to throw the thing out of my hands though!

4. Triceps pulldown, close grip angle bar:

20x40kg

12x50kg

10x60kg

5. Shoulder press:

10x30kg

10x35kg

8x40kg

* Still getting a niggling twinge in my left shoulder with this.

6. Supine flat bench press:

12x60kg

10x80kg

6x100kg

* Weights nowhere near last week. Always best to do this exercise first.

Hi-rep exercises:

7. Ab crunch machine:

50x35kg

8. Pec dec, inwards:

50x40kg

9. Triceps extension machine:

50x45kg

10. Single DB raise:

60x20kg

Happy with my progress today and over the holiday period. Since 23rd December I have been to the gym EIGHT times. I'm determined to keep up this quality of training when I get back to work times.

Rest tomorrow, back on Monday with Pull session.

Thanks for reading


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Congrats on the PB mate. May this epic run long continue


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

awesome weights there loz


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks guys.

Rest day planned for Sunday. I'm easily up to date with everything training wise, even though I still feel like doing more.

The big test will be how I cope next week when I'm back to my usual working routine:scared:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Laurieloz said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Rest day planned for Sunday. I'm easily up to date with everything training wise, even though I still feel like doing more.
> 
> The big test will be how I cope next week when I'm back to my usual working routine:scared:


If you plan it right mate you will be fine


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Cheers fellas.

I intend to keep my energy levels as high as I can, dependant on how much sleep I manage in the morning.

I'll be upping the starting weights on each exercise as well now I've had two weeks of strength training.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi there.

First afternoon back at the gym since going back to work last night.

I thought I would utilise @Yumms' 3x15set system and adapt it to my routine. Harder than it appears...

Monday 6/1/14. Pull.

1. Lat pulldowm, diverging, machine:

15x35kg

15x40kg

15x45kg

2. Lat pulldown, wide:

15x35kg

15x40kg

15x45kg

3. Lat pulldown, diverging (free weights):

15x60kg

15x80kg

15x90kg

4. Seated row:

15x35kg

15x45kg

15x55kg

5. Arm curl machine. Single, alternate:

15x15kg

15x18kg

15x20kg

6. Arm curl machine, both:

15x20kg

15x30kg

15x35kg

7. DB Concentration curl, preacher bench, alt:

15x20kg

Started off too heavy so decreased the weight...

15x17.5kg

10x20kg - that was enough! mg:

8. E-Z curl, seated, going low+slow:

15x20kg

15x20kg

15x20kg

Biceps had it now, hell of a pump on!

9. Forearm reverse curl:

15x10kg

15x10kg

15x15kg

10. Abs crunch machine:

50x35kg hi-rep finish!

Abs to end every session now.

Felt okay after that, pleased with the 15's. Thanks Vicky - your new abbreviated moniker isn't such a mouthful! :thumbup1:

Thanks for reading


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

I see it was leg day for you too  awesome progress Loz...

15 reps is a killer especially on the leg press..


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Yumms said:


> I see it was leg day for you too  awesome progress Loz...
> 
> 15 reps is a killer especially on the leg press..


 :huh: Hardly legs, Vicky....a Pull session! All arms work, yes? :lol:

Unless you're referring to an earlier session?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> :huh: Hardly legs, Vicky....a Pull session! All arms work, yes? :lol:
> 
> Unless you're referring to an earlier session?


I'm not with it today....I need food... I do apologise


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Yumms said:


> I'm not with it today....I need food... I do apologise


Haha It's okay, Yumms.

Tomorrow I'll be doing LEGS.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

couple of excellent sessions there mate, showing really great strength


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

mark_star said:


> couple of excellent sessions there mate, showing really great strength


Thanks Mark.

The heavy duty stuff I did over Christmas is paying off I think


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

I will be adding a 'superset' to each of my sessions. They should look like this:

Legs:

3 sets of 12: Horizontal leg press 120kg / Leg extensions 70kg

Followed by...

5 sets of 12: Horizontal leg press 75kg / Leg extensions 50kg

Push:

3 sets of 12: Supine bench press 50kg / Single DB raise 20kg

Followed by...

5 sets of 12: Supine bench press 30kg / Single DB raise 15kg

Pull:

3 sets of 12: Standing E-Z curl 25kg / Forearm reverse curl 15kg

Followed by...

5 sets of 12: Standing E-Z curl 15kg / Forearm reverse curl 10kg

I had forgotten completely about doing these exercises. @mark_star reminded me by mentioning his legs superset. My legs version above is along the same lines (sets/reps), but I can't use the incline press due to my dizzy spells!

Can't wait to give all these exercises a go, starting with Legs tomorrow


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Look forward to the report mate.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

looking forward to see how you get on


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Yumms said:


> looking forward to see how you get on


I'll begin with the Legs superset today before my usual routine.

Best to start with it in case I can't manage to do anything else afterwards! mg:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Supersets are a killer without it being leg day.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Yumms said:


> Supersets are a killer without it being leg day.


Haha I know. I used to do a lot of supersets when I was bodybuilding. It's worth the effort to try them again, even at my ripe old age.

As I train by myself, I had to choose exercises that have apparatus next to each other - the problem with supersets is you are using two different bits of kit at the same time and while you're on one, it's likely that somebody jumps on the other one!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

:cursing:  :surrender:

Hi again.

Re my previous post. Utilising two things for the same sodding exercise is nigh on impossible...

Wedenesday 8/1/14. Legs:

1. SUPERSET - Leg press/curl:

3x12 leg press 120kg / leg curl 70kg

5x12 leg press 75kg / leg curl 50kg

* Hard work but I couldn't concentrate properly.

Three times I had to virtually start again. People kept moving in when I switched machines! I got to do the exercise as above in a fashion. And I forgot I should have been doing extensions, not curls! I ended up removing the stack pin and carrying it around!! :surrender: That's when a training partner would come in handy.. @Classic one Get yourself joined up mate, I need you for these

2. Reverse leg curl (hams):

12x35kg

10x40kg

10x45kg

10x50kg

3. Leg extensions - finally!:

12x80kg

10x85kg

10x90kg

10x95kg

* Quads now fully worked to death!

4. Hack squat:

12x60kg

10x80kg

10x100kg

10x120kg

10x130kg PB

* Only the second time I've used this but getting to like it already.

5. Decline calf raise:

20x100kg

20x120kg

10x140kg

Hi-rep finishes:

6. stayed on calf raise:

40x80kg

7. Ab crunches:

50x35kg

I may think about finding a better time to do a separate "supersets day", doing the push/pull/legs sets only at that time. A saturday afternoon may be best. We shall see.

Thanks for reading


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I can be a pain using 2 bits of kit at times.

Good workout thou mate.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

nice job Laurie, you're right about the training partner for supersets


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks guys


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Awesome leg session loz :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Yumms said:


> Awesome leg session loz :thumb:


Thanks Vicky.

Very tough but it pays off. I'm feeling - and seeing - the rewards! :thumbup1:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> Thanks Vicky.
> 
> Very tough but it pays off. I'm feeling - and seeing - the rewards! :thumbup1:


The tougher it is. The better the workout


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Agreed you 2 :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi readers and curious bystanders.

After shelving the mad notion of training straight after work this morning, a regular sesh this afternoon was far more sensible...

Friday 10/1/14. Push:

1. SUPERSET - Supine bench press/Single DB raises:

3 sets of 12: Supine 50kg/Raises 20kg

5 sets of 12: Supine 30kg/Raises 15kg

* I found this very difficult but forced myself to complete the routine, at the expense of the rest of my session. Killed my tri's. :crying:

2. stayed on Supine bench press:

10x50kg

10x60kg

6x70kg

* Last week I was pushing 110kg on this. I wasn't too downhearted though because I'd just done the supersets, so that reassured me a little! 

3. Triceps extensions:

10x45kg

10x55kg

10x60kg

10x70kg

8x75kg

4. Chest press machine:

10x40kg

10x45kg

10x50kg

5. Shoulder press:

10x40kg

10x50kg

10x55kg

The above two exercises finished off any further strength work, so I began the fast stuff....

Hi-rep finishes:

6. Abs crunches: 50x35kg

7. Supine bench: 34x40kg !

8. Single DB raises: 50x20kg

9. Triceps extensions: 50x45kg

So the rest of my training suffered due to the supersets, but not to worry. The effort was intense!

This "day on, day off" training appears to be fitting in well with my nights and rest pattern, so I'll keep it going.

Tomorrow is a Pull session as next week my routine changes to the following:

Mondays - Legs.

Wednesdays - Push.

Fridays - Pull.

Saturday - Misc. tone-up + extras.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Awesome session again , Nice weights


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Yumms said:


> Awesome session again , Nice weights


Thanks.

I think the supersets need sorting out. Perhaps all three on a Saturday, separately from my normal sessions.

Then I can carry on adding weights on my usual exercises without being knackered from the supersets beforehand


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I think the supersets need sorting out. Perhaps all three on a Saturday, separately from my normal sessions.
> 
> Then I can carry on adding weights on my usual exercises without being knackered from the supersets beforehand


I would do them either in the middle of a workout or at the end


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I would do the supersets at the end mate. Also cut them from 8 sets to 3 or 4 to start with.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

It's strange but I used to be able to start with them no problem.

Must be age!.

Good thinking guys, I'll rearrange my workout.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

ooh blimey Laurie, that's looks like hard work, I'm with Andy, save them for the end


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

mark_star said:


> ooh blimey Laurie, that's looks like hard work, I'm with Andy, save them for the end


Will do mate.

Pull sesh tomorrow. The superset will be standing e-z curls and forearm reverse curls. Never tried that combination! mg:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

KJW said:


> Big workout there - I agree would maybe cut the sets with those in particular.


Thanks mate.

The superset will be late on in my training today.

It's gonna be tough on the bi's. I think a 3-set with the e-z bar and four with the f/arm curls.

It all needs a bit of fine tuning at the monent!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi.

Here we go with the biceps session, re-organised to include the superset afterwards...

Saturday 11/1/14. Pull:

1. Diverging lat pulldown, free weights:

10x70kg

10x90kg

10x100kg

10x110kg

8x120kg - PB

2. Seated row:

10x40kg

10x60kg

10x70kg

10x75kg - PB

3. Single alt. arm curl, machine:

10x15kg

10x18kg

10x20kg

8x23kg

6x25kg

6x27kg - PB .....couldn't believe this!

4. Concentration curl, standing, over top of bench:

10x20kg

8x22kg

6x24kg

5. Diverging lat pulldown, machine:

3 sets x 15x35kg

6. SUPERSET: Standing E-Z curls/Forearm reverse curls:

3 sets x 12: E-Z curl 25kg / Forearm curl 15kg

4 sets x 12: E-Z curl 15kg / Forearm curl 10kg

* An absolute killer, but my arms now despite looking really built...were beat!!

High-rep finishes:

7. E-Z curl, preacher bench:

50x15kg

8. Arm curl machine, hammer position, both arms:

24x20kg - no way manage 50!

9. Diverging lat pulldown, machine:

50x35kg

10. Abs crunch machine:

50x35kg

Doing the superset after the bulk of my exercises and before the high-rep finishes was probably wise. But by golly did my arms feel the strain. Results look good though. Lots of energy today and definitely much stronger!

Thanks for reading


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Wow mate that was a lot of sets


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Wow mate that was a lot of sets


Thanks Andy. I seem to be on a roll at the moment.

So much so that I can't wait until Monday for my next session.

So I'm bringing it forward to tomorrow. Legs sesh


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Laurieloz said:


> Thanks Andy. I seem to be on a roll at the moment.
> 
> So much so that I can't wait until Monday for my next session.
> 
> So I'm bringing it forward to tomorrow. Legs sesh


Well if you are on a roll mate. Then why not. Just don't forget to rest those beaten muscles mate.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Well if you are on a roll mate. Then why not. Just don't forget to rest those beaten muscles mate.


Haha. I reckon they will say "No more, Mr. LaurieLoz! Just quit it, will ya boy?!" Hee hee.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Laurieloz said:


> Haha. I reckon they will say "No more, Mr. LaurieLoz! Just quit it, will ya boy?!" Hee hee.


Or words to that effect :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Or words to that effect :lol:


You know me mate


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

KJW said:


> Good effort on the biceps, concentration curls are not an exercise I am good at or able to go heavy on.


Hey thanks mate.

It wasn't that difficult to start with as I've been training them a lot over Christmas.

It hit me with the superset though. After that my arms were done, even though I still managed some fast hi-rep sets. 

You're doing legs tomorrow aren't you...giving the elbows a rest.

Same with me


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

KJW said:


> Yeah still toying with going to A&E about my arm so will see how it is before training legs. Numb and bruised still.


Keep an eye on it mate. If things get any worse, don't hesitate


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi.

As I'm feeling good today, and with nothing much else to do, I'm doing tomorrow's training early.

Sunday 12/1/14. Legs:

1. Leg curls:

12x45kg

10x50kg

10x70kg

8x80kg

6x85kg

2. Leg extensions:

12x80kg

10x85kg

10x90kg

10x95kg

10x100kg

3. Hack squats:

12x80kg

10x100kg

10x120kg

10x130kg

* Exceeded my PB from last week easily, so kept piling on the weight...

10x140kg - PB

10x145kg - PB

* I'll get the 150 next time.

4. Horizontal leg press machine:

12x80kg

10x100kg

10x115kg

10x135kg

10x155kg

5. Reverse leg curls:

12x35kg

10x45kg

10x50kg

6x60kg - PB

6. Abs crunch machine:

50x35kg

The gym was rammed today. Students are back. There was no chance of grabbing two machines, so no superset. Not to worry, I had to put extra effort in elsewhere instead. Legs getting much stronger.

Thanks for reading


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Nice weight on the hack squats :thumbup:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Afternoon Laurence, hope you are well. I've noticed you are doing a lot of volume in your sessions, what's the though process behind this?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> Afternoon Laurence, hope you are well. I've noticed you are doing a lot of volume in your sessions, what's the though process behind this?


My way of keeping fit and toned mate.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Yumms said:


> Nice weight on the hack squats :thumbup:


Thanks Vicky.

It's an exercise I avoided for so long because I have a lower back problem.

This version has a back support, rather than the standard frame, so it's much safer for me.

Despite that, I'm still pushing myself!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Laurieloz said:


> My way of keeping fit and toned mate.


Indeed. Genuinely interested as I'm returning from a shoulder injury and looking for a new workout, been checking journals for ideas and yours is always near the top. You clearly have many years of knowledge behind you so is this something you would recommend? A light weight but high volume approach? Bear in mind I'm returning from injury


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> Indeed. Genuinely interested as I'm returning from a shoulder injury and looking for a new workout, been checking journals for ideas and yours is always near the top. You clearly have many years of knowledge behind you so is this something you would recommend? A light weight but high volume approach? Bear in mind I'm returning from injury


If I'm on the understanding that you are being honest here, mate - and you can't blame me for disputing this after your reputation of being a wind-up merchant - yes.

I have a shoulder problem myself, which is why I do no DB presses and little bench press work.

Oddly though, I'm fine with the single DB raise (above head) and I love the supine press.

I'm also just getting reacquainted with the shoulder press too.

See my Push session from last week for tips.

I would say that my training is entirely geared to my own strengths these days, I don't bodybuild in the conventional sense.

Thanks for the interest and good luck with your training.

Why not start a journal. Perhaps we can get an insight into Ashcrapper's training history, routines and goals:thumbup1:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Laurieloz said:


> If I'm on the understanding that you are being honest here, mate - and you can't blame me for disputing this after your reputation of being a wind-up merchant - yes.
> 
> I have a shoulder problem myself, which is why I do no DB presses and little bench press work.
> 
> ...


Struggling with an impingement so need to be careful. Been doing some rehab with resistance bands but not touched a weight in a while. With you training 6 days a week do you find you struggle with recovery? On average how long does a workout take you? Sorry for all the questions, just interested.

With regards to a journal, I don't really have time, plus they are either boring or normally get filled with nonsense and banter which isn't really my thing


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Rc impingement sucks, only thing that reduced mine is eq, cissus lots of rest and stretching, and if you must train go light and build it up.

Takes months to get over.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Dazzza said:


> Rc impingement sucks, only thing that reduced mine is eq, cissus lots of rest and stretching, and if you must train go light and build it up.
> 
> Takes months to get over.


been ****ed since September mate, its a lot better than it was. considering very light weights in Feb


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> been ****ed since September mate, its a lot better than it was. considering very light weights in Feb


Yup sucks bawls, much like my own journal then again i've never been the sort to seek approval.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> Struggling with an impingement so need to be careful. Been doing some rehab with resistance bands but not touched a weight in a while. With you training 6 days a week do you find you struggle with recovery? On average how long does a workout take you? Sorry for all the questions, just interested.
> 
> With regards to a journal, I don't really have time, plus they are either boring or normally get filled with nonsense and banter which isn't really my thing


I only train four days normally.

Because of the Christmas break I've had plenty of rest and so my energy levels have been better.

My training generally takes me around 1 1/2 hours, depending on the exercises. 

A journal isn't essential for everyone. I find it useful because the other guys give me motivation to keep it up. After all, I'm a bit older than you.

But as you say, sometimes they attract nonsense and banter - which isn't your thing of course

Sorry for the delay. I couldn't connect to the forum.

Good luck with your training, Ash.

Whose journals have you looked at by the way?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Laurieloz said:


> I only train four days normally.
> 
> Because of the Christmas break I've had plenty of rest and so my energy levels have been better.
> 
> ...


thank you my good man. looked at loads on the first page. ive never really trained high volume hence yours catching my eye


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

KJW said:


> Very good workout there. Have you always had strong hamstrings or have you taken time out to strengthen them? SLDL's I can do heavy no bother but lying leg curls can only get up to around 30kg.


Thanks mate.

I've always been a very keen cyclist, road racing especially, before the bodybuilding too, so I've retained my leg strength from that.

These days I'm a bit if a 'fair weather' cyclist, and I'm planning to do a lot more this year, including biking to work and back


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Evening Laurence 

Training seems to be going well for you at the moment? I am pleased to see this and whilst we might have had our differences in the past I am big enough to put that firmly behind us and start again.....hopefully you are too......after all as fellow real ale officianados we do have some common ground to build upon :beer:

Can't help noticing your current avi pic and have to say you are looking lean and toned :thumbup1:

As you probably know I am rather proud of my biceps and have worked hard to have currently got them back close to just shy of 20 inches (stone cold).

I know in the past yours have been much bigger (as have mine) but I just wondered what size they are in your current avi pic?

(Genuine post btw)


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

:laugh:

Haha...back to the training...

Push session tomorrow. Can't wait. Hate to miss even a day at the moment!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Double J said:


> Evening Laurence
> 
> Training seems to be going well for you at the moment? I am pleased to see this and whilst we might have had our differences in the past I am big enough to put that firmly behind us and start again.....hopefully you are too......after all as fellow real ale officianados we do have some common ground to build upon :beer:
> 
> ...


A genuine massive apology from me mate - hope you got my PM yesterday), but I had your posts ignored and presumed, very wrongly, that it was another dig from you. I really should have read what you had to say. You were on the whole being friendly and it was rude of me to dismiss the post as a possible unwelcome baiting.

So, having read your post just now, I'm satisfied we can get on well with our conversation in the future.

My arms now? No idea as I don't bodybuild anymore. Too old for that, I just train as hard as I can.

But as you find the subject fadcinating, the weights I'm lifting may give you some idea of my current size, but at 49 I'm not into getting bigger these days, just as fit as possible for maintenance into middle age. Haha.

And yes, we do share our real ale passion!

Bygones, etc. Internet shake of hands (don't squeeze too hard now!) 

@Milky Sorted mate


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Just a note to anyone who was expecting a journal write-up from yesrday's training...I didn't do any.

But if anyone out there is still listening to me, I'll be doing a Push session today


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

My journal has now ended.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> Indeed. Genuinely interested as I'm returning from a shoulder injury and looking for a new workout, been checking journals for ideas and yours is always near the top. You clearly have many years of knowledge behind you so is this something you would recommend? A light weight but high volume approach? Bear in mind I'm returning from injury


do you do rotator cuff warm ups before a shoulder session? I've had a shoulder injury before and always done r/c warm ups since and never had any problems


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> do you do rotator cuff warm ups before a shoulder session? I've had a shoulder injury before and always done r/c warm ups since and never had any problems


yeh mate, inspired by the Mark Dugdale dungeon workout vid


----------

